# Stoney McFried's diary of a level two plant slayer(a grow journal)



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, what do you know, I got one up.
This time around, (this is my second grow)I'm growing Big Buddha G-Bomb, which is G Force feminized.Right now I am only growing one plant, and I'm going to attempt a scrog.This is an Indica.


To start off, I disinfected my grow room with a mild bleach water solution and dried all the surfaces I wiped.My grow area is...like 4x4x8...I hate measuring.
I'm using a 150 hps and 6500k cfls,(the 24 watt kind) 6 right now and in a week or so I'll add more.My temps have been running a steady 80 degrees,and I can't vent, so I'm going to be building a makeshift air conditioner to keep it cool as the weather warms, and as I add more lights, because right now I'm just using my hps,and if I use cfls, even with the fan, I'll hit 90. 
I started my seedling in paper towels, then transferred her to cactus soil in a 16 oz cup when she sprouted.The cactus soil is schultz,and it is a mixture of sand, perlite, peat and reed moss.I added extra perlite to make sure the soil was loose.
I water with bottled water when the soil is dry,this is about every three days or so.My seedling is about one week old,and will be transplanted in another couple of weeks to a bigger pot, depending upon the roots.
Here are some pics.It's not impressive, it's only about a week.Don't worry, that's not a brown spot, that's cinnamon, I use it on the soil surface for all of my sprouts as an antifungal.


----------



## Sunnysideup (Feb 24, 2009)

Well I already learned something new!! I had no idea you could use cinnamon as an antifungal. That is great, and, it smells good too!

Your plant looks good Stoney!
*subscribed*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks, ma'am! I forgot to mention I have mylar on the walls, too. This weekend at the latest I have to get my air cooler built, because I'm going to add more light, and my room gets hot really easy.


Sunnysideup said:


> Well I already learned something new!! I had no idea you could use cinnamon as an antifungal. That is great, and, it smells good too!
> 
> Your plant looks good Stoney!
> *subscribed*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 24, 2009)

*hi stoney....good job girlfriend.....*


----------



## wackymack (Feb 24, 2009)

let it grow about 6in tall then fim it,then do the scrog,that way the stems will be nice and thick and it will beable to hold the weight


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks!Told ya I'd get one up.Man, the roots are just filling the cup up.


tipsgnob said:


> *hi stoney....good job girlfriend.....*


Sounds good.I was gonna make sure it had at least five nodes.I also have a fan on it to strengthen the stem.


wackymack said:


> let it grow about 6in tall then fim it,then do the scrog,that way the stems will be nice and thick and it will beable to hold the weight




I also wanted to mention, my humidity is about 30 percent...a bit dry for a young un, so I'm going to place some ice in front of my fan,and as it evaporates, it will provide cooling air and a bit more humidity.I am also on a 24/7 light schedule, and I will change this to 18/6 about a week after I transplant, to give the plant a bit of time to bounce back from transplanting before I make changes.I found in my last grow that 18/6 seemed to make the plant grow more rapidly.I also sat in my room with the lights out tonight, and noticed that light does leak out of my grow room,so I'm also going to assume that light can get in and take appropriate steps to eliminate this problem before flower.I also have the plant itselfon a platform, which allows me to raise the plant to the lights so I don't have to mess with the lights as much.I doubled up on the cups as well,as one has drainage holes in it,the other one catches that water and is emptied after I'm sure it's done draining.
My journal may jump back and forth a bit, sometimes I forget to mention stuff.I want to mention that When the plant sprouted, I had a humidity dome over it for about 3 days,then took it off when I was sure it was established.I also sterilize my pots before use with bleach and water, then a good rinse,and if they're dishwasher safe, I run them through to sanitize them.My humidity dome was just plastic wrap which I lifted each day to ensure fresh air. I sprouted between two paper towels which were placed in a clean taco bell super nacho container,and then placed on a warming pad which cycled off every few hours under my bed.I sprouted three seeds, which were all treated the same, but two of them really didn't thrive and ended up dying.This one really took off.I was going to sprout some more, but I think right now, I'll focus on this plant, and making it the best grow I can, especially since I've never scrogged before.
I also have a few grow room issues which will be be addressed before they become a problem, such as air cooling.
Thanks for watching, and I'll probably be asking questions before it's all said and done.


----------



## Tronica (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes?


Tronica said:


>


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

ooh. a stoney mcfried jr.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Yes, and we already know it's a girl, cuz it's femmed.I'm trying to be detailed on here, even with details many may feel are irrelavent,because I think it will be a lot of help to the newbs to kinda have a step by step of what to do, like disinfect,check for light leaks, etc.That and this is only my second grow, I want folks to let me know if they see me fucking up.


Kant said:


> ooh. a stoney mcfried jr.


----------



## Kant (Feb 25, 2009)

have you given her a name yet?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Yeah..."My pot plant",lol.


Kant said:


> have you given her a name yet?


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good looking plant Stoney.

I've been looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 25, 2009)

*I found it....... looks good Stoney..... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks, greenleaf and twisty...I'll try to update every week.I'm nervous about doing scrog,I think I got it down, been reading up...I know you said to LST, twisty, and it's kinda doing that on it's own...I actually planted it in the center of the cup, but it leans over to the side.Definitely gotta get my heat control built this weekend so I can put more lights on her.







GreenLeaf420 said:


> Good looking plant Stoney.
> 
> I've been looking forward to seeing it.





Twistyman said:


> *I found it....... looks good Stoney..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 25, 2009)

*hey stoney...I was reading a thread where a guy was asking how many plants he could grow in a 3x5 room. that's about the size of my flower area, so I told him I do 6 plants. this other guy chimes in and says I'm crazy. that you could grow 50 plants in a 3x5 area. newbs indeed.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 25, 2009)

Lmao,we were all newbs once, I guess, but I certainly didn't try to give advice and then argue with the more experienced posters.I'm just going to try to get this plant as big as I can,and flower it for longer than is recommended,to ensure the trichomes are mostly amber.I'm going to use reptile lights as supplements for the UVB.I want this to be some knock you on your ass indica.


tipsgnob said:


> *hey stoney...I was reading a thread where a guy was asking how many plants he could grow in a 3x5 room. that's about the size of my flower area, so I told him I do 6 plants. this other guy chimes in and says I'm crazy. that you could grow 50 plants in a 3x5 area. newbs indeed.........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 25, 2009)

Yay! I found Stoney's Journal... with pics too! 




Sorry Stoney, they won't let me +rep you again so soon , but I'll be watching. 
May she grow big and healthy.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 25, 2009)

Keep us posted


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's an update...not a hell of a lot of difference, but you can see it's growing.My old man bought me a little swamp cooler, hopefully it raises the humidity a bit and keeps the temps manageable.I have a fan blowing on the stem.The roots on this thing have gone nuts, and I'm sure the cup is filled with them...probably next week I'll transplant.


----------



## wackymack (Feb 26, 2009)

its lookin good,next time can you take a pic without the hps on?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 26, 2009)

Yeah, I'll move it outta the room next time.Why, did I hurt your eyes?


wackymack said:


> its lookin good,next time can you take a pic without the hps on?


----------



## wackymack (Feb 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'll move it outta the room next time.Why, did I hurt your eyes?


 
no its just that all you really see is yellow,and not much of the green foliage


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 26, 2009)

Kewl, I'll take better porn shots for ya next time.


wackymack said:


> no its just that all you really see is yellow,and not much of the green foliage


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

*did someone say porn? stoney bud porn...looking good *


----------



## heftamga (Feb 26, 2009)

looking good Stoney, i'm subscribed.


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here's an update...not a hell of a lot of difference, but you can see it's growing.My old man bought me a little swamp cooler, hopefully it raises the humidity a bit and keeps the temps manageable.I have a fan blowing on the stem.The roots on this thing have gone nuts, and I'm sure the cup is filled with them...probably next week I'll transplant.





wackymack said:


> its lookin good,next time can you take a pic without the hps on?





Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'll move it outta the room next time.Why, did I hurt your eyes?



*Good looking babies Stoney.......

I saw a thing on lights the other day and they talked about how HPS changes the color of things... also a reason why cops hate street light eyewitness accounts, cloths, skin color, come out wrong...

*


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Very interesting journal title Stoney, drew me in like a moth to a swift electric zapping . The plants are looking good, can't wait to see this progress further. Good luck, happy growing 

KC


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

*have you mentioned nutes yet? I think I have been keeping up, but I do smoke pot....*


----------



## Kant (Feb 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *did someone say porn? stoney bud porn...looking good *


tsk tsk tsk. you and your poondar.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 26, 2009)

Kant said:


> tsk tsk tsk. you and your poondar.


*are you insinuating that I'm sniffing around? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

I have miracle grow veg nutes, and some bloom nutes.Yes, I know, folks don't like it, but I used it last time and never got any nute burn.I might get some worm castings instead and mix it in my soil with the compost and stuff, just depends how I feel about laying down more money.


tipsgnob said:


> *have you mentioned nutes yet? I think I have been keeping up, but I do smoke pot....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have miracle grow veg nutes, and some bloom nutes.Yes, I know, folks don't like it, but I used it last time and never got any nute burn.I might get some worm castings instead and mix it in my soil with the compost and stuff, just depends how I feel about laying down more money.


*MG will work, I have used it. It has to be real weak strength though. I got some bloom stuff from walmart that worked real well.*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have miracle grow veg nutes, and some bloom nutes.Yes, I know, folks don't like it, but I used it last time and never got any nute burn.I might get some worm castings instead and mix it in my soil with the compost and stuff, just depends how I feel about laying down more money.


*MG is alright if you watch what you're doing... worm casting I don't know much about but CannaSeur swears by them, and he's one of my main info guys... I do find if you get all the toys it gets a bit overwhelming.. thats why I like outside..water and feed and thats it..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, I never used full strength last time, either.


tipsgnob said:


> *MG will work, I have used it. It has to be real weak strength though. I got some bloom stuff from walmart that worked real well.*


And bugs and choppers,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *MG is alright if you watch what you're doing... worm casting I don't know much about but CannaSeur swears by them, and he's one of my main info guys... I do find if you get all the toys it gets a bit overwhelming.. thats why I like outside..water and feed and thats it..*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I never used full strength last time, either.
> 
> And bugs and choppers,lol.


*Shoot Stoney .... I ain't starting a cartel...a few balcony plants is my limit*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 27, 2009)

You're in Canada, though, so you don't have to worry as much.......


Twistyman said:


> *Shoot Stoney .... I ain't starting a cartel...a few balcony plants is my limit*


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You're in Canada, though, so you don't have to worry as much.......


*That be true......................*


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*twistys in canada????? *


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey Stoney, all looks well!

If you decide to go the castings route (I'm an organics-geek, so bear with me) Worm castings are a great soil conditioner and trace source of Nitrogen, but you should either use it as a tea component, or, if mixing a new soil / soiless medium, mix directly into your mix at about a 15-20% rate with twice that amont of perlite or else your medium can get *very* dense and waterlogged and not hold the necessary air in the mix... Hopefully you can learn from some of my hard learned mistakes.  

Keep up the good work! Oh and by the way... likin' the new avatar.


----------



## KushCanuck (Feb 27, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Hey Stoney, all looks well!
> 
> If you decide to go the castings route (I'm an organics-geek, so bear with me) Worm castings are a great soil conditioner and trace source of Nitrogen, but you should either use it as a tea component, or, if mixing a new soil / soiless medium, mix directly into your mix at about a 15-20% rate with twice that amont of perlite or else your medium can get *very* dense and waterlogged and not hold the necessary air in the mix... Hopefully you can learn from some of my hard learned mistakes.
> 
> Keep up the good work! Oh and by the way... likin' the new avatar.


 
Agreed EKIMRI, organics are excellent for so many reasons. I just posted a thread on compost, it touches on the importance of castings and guanos, the link is in my link. Happy growing, peace and love everyone

KC


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 27, 2009)

I've just realized I am showing serious punctuation neglect in my posts to your journal... Sorry Stoney. 

Mr. Run-on Sentence


----------



## Twistyman (Feb 27, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *twistys in canada????? *


*I see french and it ain't New Orleans......*


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I've just realized I am showing serious punctuation neglect in my posts to your journal... Sorry Stoney.
> 
> Mr. Run-on Sentence


if you don't pamper those periods and commas they're gonna run away on you. I mean they're angsty enough, there's no reason you should give them more reasons.


----------



## tipsgnob (Feb 27, 2009)

*that's what I was getting ready to say...........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm glad Kant is keeping your thoughts in order for you tips... Somebody's got to


----------



## Stoney McFried (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool,thanks for the info.Since I THINK SHE NEEDS REPOTTED THIS WEEKEND, i WON'T BE DOING THE WORM CASTINGS FOR THIS GROW.Sorry about the caps,I hit the caps button a lot when I'm on the laptop.The avatar is me again, I just fiddled with the pic to make it look like me when you're on acid, lol.


EKIMRI said:


> Hey Stoney, all looks well!
> 
> If you decide to go the castings route (I'm an organics-geek, so bear with me) Worm castings are a great soil conditioner and trace source of Nitrogen, but you should either use it as a tea component, or, if mixing a new soil / soiless medium, mix directly into your mix at about a 15-20% rate with twice that amont of perlite or else your medium can get *very* dense and waterlogged and not hold the necessary air in the mix... Hopefully you can learn from some of my hard learned mistakes.
> 
> Keep up the good work! Oh and by the way... likin' the new avatar.


Thanks, I'll check it out.


KushCanuck said:


> Agreed EKIMRI, organics are excellent for so many reasons. I just posted a thread on compost, it touches on the importance of castings and guanos, the link is in my link. Happy growing, peace and love everyone
> 
> KC


As an aside, I moved the plant closer to the light by placing it on top of a little box...and it got a little light burn, probably because the box was metal and I didn't think of that.But I moved it back.The stem seemed like it was getting a bit tall.When I transplant, I'll just bury it...I heard hps promotes stem growth, so that's probably why it was looking a little leggy.I've turned my fan onto my light, and that seems to do a better job of keeping things cool.Temps are at 80 right now, but with the warmer weather we've had, they got to about 83, so I tried the fan right on the light and it worked like a charm.Can't wait for my cooler to arrive.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, she was just transplanted last night into her final container.I used some potting soil with added nutrients....Schultz, I think,I'll go see later.The container is about 3 gallons.So far, so good.The brown on the one leaf seems to be getting a bit bigger and there's some crispness,but that was before the transplant, I think it may have been a nute problem, because this thing fucking exploded into growth and then slowed way down...so I think it burned off its natural supply of energy.Not going to panic, just going to watch and see how she reacts to the new soil and room for her roots...no other changes needed yet.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

From what I can see, it seems to be a phosphorus deficiency,as the spots are gray and the leaf is brittle.It seems unlikely that it's a fungus, as my grow room humidity is pretty low and theres a fan on her.I went ahead and added a little hit of molasses today, since it could also be a micronutrient problem,and switched her to 18/6,as I figured some "rest" might do her good.Now we just wait and see.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

*hi stoney......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey tipsy, what's up?


tipsgnob said:


> *hi stoney......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey tipsy, what's up?


*not much I was working but I got too damn cold and came in....*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> From what I can see, it seems to be a phosphorus deficiency,as the spots are gray and the leaf is brittle.It seems unlikely that it's a fungus, as my grow room humidity is pretty low and theres a fan on her.I went ahead and added a little hit of molasses today, since it could also be a micronutrient problem,and switched her to 18/6,as I figured some "rest" might do her good.Now we just wait and see.


 
a pic would help. what type of nutes you giving them?not the name but whats the levels...12-15-12,5-29-12

did you do a foliar feed at all with the lights on?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Sorry I took so long, went and made supper and got some laundry and dishes going.What were you doing out?


tipsgnob said:


> *not much I was working but I got too damn cold and came in....*


I don't nute it yet, and this is one of those days when it is not possible to take a pic without being seen, but I may have about an hour tomorrow in which I can.My soil has added nutrients,I believe it's schultz,and it feeds for up to nine months.But the soil I started it in when the problem began to manifest had NO added nutrients. The nute levels in my soil are in decimals,so I'll try to get out to the shed tomorrow and get you exact numbers,my old man is the only one with a shed key.So far, all I've given it was a little molasses with this watering,just about a half teaspoon,in case it was a micro nutrient problem like sulfur.I never foliar feed, that's just asking for mold, IMO...I always root feed.However, since there are nutes in my soil,I'm gonna hold off feeding for quite a bit.First I have to determine exactly what's wrong,and so far,the closest match is phosphorus.


wackymack said:


> a pic would help. what type of nutes you giving them?not the name but whats the levels...12-15-12,5-29-12
> 
> did you do a foliar feed at all with the lights on?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sorry I took so long, went and made supper and got some laundry and dishes going.What were you doing out?
> 
> I don't nute it yet, and this is one of those days when it is not possible to take a pic without being seen, but I may have about an hour tomorrow in which I can.My soil has added nutrients,I believe it's schultz,and it feeds for up to nine months.But the soil I started it in when the problem began to manifest had NO added nutrients. The nute levels in my soil are in decimals,so I'll try to get out to the shed tomorrow and get you exact numbers,my old man is the only one with a shed key.So far, all I've given it was a little molasses with this watering,just about a half teaspoon,in case it was a micro nutrient problem like sulfur.I never foliar feed, that's just asking for mold, IMO...I always root feed.However, since there are nutes in my soil,I'm gonna hold off feeding for quite a bit.First I have to determine exactly what's wrong,and so far,the closest match is phosphorus.


*I am planting 100 acres in soybean this year and I'm getting the ground ready, I try to do 2 hours everyday...but I froze today. the tractor has a heater but my feet still freeze.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Get some of those "hot hands" and stick em in your boots.Insulate with newspaper,two pairs of socks.


tipsgnob said:


> *I am planting 100 acres in soybean this year and I'm getting the ground ready, I try to do 2 hours everyday...but I froze today. the tractor has a heater but my feet still freeze.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get some of those "hot hands" and stick em in your boots.Insulate with newspaper,two pairs of socks.


*If I find some "hot hands" the last place I'll put them will be in my boots...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get some of those "hot hands" and stick em in your boots.Insulate with newspaper,two pairs of socks.


*yeah...I just wear tennis shoes, it would be better to wear boots.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

My hands are so hot, they steam when I'm outside in the winter.No joke.


Twistyman said:


> *If I find some "hot hands" the last place I'll put them will be in my boots...... *


Welllll...duh!Lol,tips,if you're out there in the mud, you should wear boots to protect your feet..preferably steel toes in case you drop stuff on them.


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah...I just wear tennis shoes, it would be better to wear boots.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh hey, My soil is expert gardener all purpose soil...yes, I know it's cheap, but the old man is REALLY fucking tired of spending all this money on my grow, so I don't ask for shit, I just let him suggest it,cuz when he gets all pissy on me, I want to murder him.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh hey, My soil is expert gardener all purpose soil...yes, I know it's cheap, but the old man is REALLY fucking tired of spending all this money on my grow, so I don't ask for shit, I just let him suggest it,cuz when he gets all pissy on me, I want to murder him.


*well if you do just don't get caught....soil is soil...I bought some of that at walmart once...I think it's fine.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 2, 2009)

It was on sale, hell, why not,lol.I just can't drop 25 bucks on a little bag of DIRT.


tipsgnob said:


> *well if you do just don't get caught....soil is soil...I bought some of that at walmart once...I think it's fine.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It was on sale, hell, why not,lol.I just can't drop 25 bucks on a little bag of DIRT.


*I use pro mix...and I use it over and over....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It was on sale, hell, why not,lol.I just can't drop 25 bucks on a little bag of DIRT.


*Stoney,  up till this grow now all my past 6+ grows have cost less than $25.00 for everything.....My usual list for 3 X 6 foot plants outside....
1 X 25L bag promix(perlite)... $5.95......................................................
1 X premium potting soil.... $6.00
20-20-20 nute (veg) $7.00 enough for two years..
10-52-10* " * (flower) "
Mix soil & promix at 50%-50%.. and only use 5ml per gallon water of those nutes once a week... they will burn easy.. but they're cheaper than the nutes I'm using now $18 - -35 liter, and grow well.. my av was with cheap ass nutes... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Cool.Thanks, twisty.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney,  up till this grow now all my past 6+ grows have cost less than $25.00 for everything.....My usual list for 3 X 6 foot plants outside....
> 1 X 25L bag promix(perlite)... $5.95......................................................
> 1 X premium potting soil.... $6.00
> 20-20-20 nute (veg) $7.00 enough for two years..
> ...


I'll have pics tomorrow for sure.The spread seems to have stopped, but she doesn't seem to be growing and I think I'm gonna lose the bottom leaves.I think it might have been the soil I started them in, since the other two died off right away...I'd had it since last year,but it was sealed....my cacti didn't do too well in it, either, but I figured that was because cacti are hard to grow.Told ya I was a level two plant slayer.


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cool.Thanks, twisty.
> I'll have pics tomorrow for sure.The spread seems to have stopped, but she doesn't seem to be growing and I think I'm gonna lose the bottom leaves.I think it might have been the soil I started them in, since the other two died off right away...I'd had it since last year,but it was sealed....my cacti didn't do too well in it, either, but I figured that was because cacti are hard to grow.Told ya I was a level two plant slayer.


Sometimes shit just happens Stoney, I'm sure you'll figure a way out of your troubles  Keep your head up mate

KC


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, kush.I haven't givern up, and I realize it may take time for it to heal.I'm getting a tds/ph meter today, on the advice of my friend tips.


KushCanuck said:


> Sometimes shit just happens Stoney, I'm sure you'll figure a way out of your troubles  Keep your head up mate
> 
> KC


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, kush.I haven't givern up, and I realize it may take time for it to heal.I'm getting a tds/ph meter today, on the advice of my friend tips.


*it's time to admit it stoney...were more just friends............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Yes.Yes!Yes! I'll be back later, gotta hit the store!


tipsgnob said:


> *it's time to admit it stoney...were more just friends............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 3, 2009)

You're doing great Stoney, looks to me like she's well on the road to recovery. 



As an aside... You know sometimes even organic pre-mixes (like cactus mix) can be a little inconsistent in ph and nutritive value out of the bag, just because they are "manufactured" in such large quantities. I'm not suggesting this was your young lady's issue, but as seedlings need virtually no nutrients for the first few weeks, it's never a bad idea to flush and mix your soil fully before it ever sees a seed.

Maybe nothing to do with your situation, but a good opportunity to share a hard learned life lesson... 

Hard learned, mostly 'cuz I'm a knucklehead.


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 3, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> You're doing great Stoney, looks to me like she's well on the road to recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good advice EKIMRI . Power to organics 

KC


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks KC, always good to see you. Enjoyed your vermi-thread by the way.


----------



## KushCanuck (Mar 3, 2009)

Why thank you sir, I thought it would serve some purpose for the die-hard organic guys and growers with an appreciation for resourcefulness. I hope people see it, it's a great system to incorporate into your grows, fantastic results, and it gives you a solid grasp on nature 

KC


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 3, 2009)

Workin' the same compost pile for 30+ years, believe me when I say I'm on board with the power of organics KC...

Sorry Stoney, you know how sometimes... look a squirrel...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 3, 2009)

Yeah, pics tomorrow...The bottom leaves are pretty bad.Got tds and ph meters on the way.I may pop down to the dry ice place and grab some dry ice to give her a boost of c02...might help.It very well could be the cactus mix...I disinfected my grow room,pots, etc,so I don't think it was anything already in the environment....


EKIMRI said:


> You're doing great Stoney, looks to me like she's well on the road to recovery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

OK...here she is.As you can see, the new growth is unaffected, but the older growth has grayish spots and a brittle texture...I treated her with a weak tea tree oil solution when I changed the light cycle, and allowed her to sit in the dark while the fan dried her off so the light wouldn't burn her.I also added molasses the last time I watered...I haven't watered since because the soil is not dry enough yet.Should I trim away the affected parts?Not the entire leaves, but just the parts with the spots?


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

just let it grow the first fan leaves will drop off sooner or later anyway


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Any ideas on what that shit was?


robert 14617 said:


> just let it grow the first fan leaves will drop off sooner or later anyway


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*how far away are the lights? it looks wet. I get spots like that sometimes, my leaves do anyway.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, it's only a 150 hps. I just ran and measured...it's about 2 and 3/4 hand lengths away from the top.I haven't watered it since the last time.No, I don't spray or mist my leaves.


tipsgnob said:


> *how far away are the lights? it looks wet. I get spots like that sometimes, my leaves do anyway.*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 4, 2009)

it happened right after you repoted ? now all the new groth is fresh and green ,just keep an eye out its gotten over what ever it was


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Have you checked the FAQ chary by Neitzsche.. FAQ,..to plant prob..to nute/ph prob..to chart.. some similar pics, but don't throw everything at it... it may just be PH issue ... Just some pics...

fig 16 is similar..
**Magnesium (Mg)* 
Magnesium is a component of the chlorophyll molecule and serves as a cofactor in most enzymes. 
*Magnesium (Mg) deficiency:* 
Magnesium deficiency will exhibit a yellowing (which may turn brown) and interveinal chlorosis beginning in the older leaves. The older leaves will be the first to develop interveinal chlorosis. Starting at leaf margin or tip and progressing inward between the veins. Notice how the veins remain somewhat green though as can be seen in figure 15. 
Notice how in figure 16 and 17 the leaves curl upwards like they're praying? They're praying for Mg! The tips may also twist. 
This can be quickly resolved by watering with 1 tablespoon Epsom salts/gallon of water. Until you can correct nutrient lockout, try foliar feeding. That way the plants get all the nitrogen and Mg they need. The plants can be foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water). When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil. 
If the starting water is above 200 ppm, that is pretty hard water, that will lock out mg with all of the calcium in the water. Either add a 1/4 teaspoon per gallon of epsom salts or lime (both will effectively reduce the lockout or invest into a reverse osmosis water filter. 
Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 






*Figure 15* 






*Figure 16*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

No, this happened BEFORE I repotted, before I added molasses, before I added a dark cycle.


robert 14617 said:


> it happened right after you repoted ? now all the new groth is fresh and green ,just keep an eye out its gotten over what ever it was


I did, but I didn't think that was what it was...because these are gray blotches...and I used bottled water.


Twistyman said:


> *Have you checked the FAQ chary by Neitzsche.. FAQ,..to plant prob..to nute/ph prob..to chart.. some similar pics, but don't throw everything at it... it may just be PH issue ... Just some pics...
> 
> fig 16 is similar..
> **Magnesium (Mg)*
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

I think she's still too young to be showing any deficiencies, if anything at that age it might be too much of something... Looks like the issue has susided however, write it off as one of lifes little mysteries, and enjoy that lovely lush new green growth 

Lookin good Stoney...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Yeah...weird, because I wasn't gonna give her any nutes till she's at least a month, maybe more.And since there are nutes in the new soil.., I'm gonna be extra cautious.


EKIMRI said:


> I think she's still too young to be showing any deficiencies, if anything at that age it might be too much of something... Looks like the issue has susided however, write it off as one of lifes little mysteries, and enjoy that lovely lush new green growth
> 
> Lookin good Stoney...



By the way, guys...I just called, and 5 pounds of dry ice is gonna be $2.68!!!
If I use that in the top part of my swamp cooler, do you think it will blow out Co2?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry Stoney, not a thread jack I assure you, but some pertinent info relative to using dry ice for enrichment as you are considering... 

To calculate the amount of Carbon Dioxide needed to enrich a room to 1500 ppm, first calculate the volume of the growing space. For instance, an 8x8 foot room with an 8 foot ceiling would contain 512 cubic feet of space. Determine the CO2 needed to enrich to 1500 ppm by multiplying the volume of space by .0015. 512 x .0015 = 0.768 

Thus, 0.768 cubic feet (or rounded up to 0.8 cu ft ) of carbon dioxide will be needed to enrich this room at 1500 ppm. 1 lb of CO2 is equal to about 8.5 cubic feet at normal temperature and atmospheric pressure.

The rate at which carbon dioxide needs to be replaced is purely a function of how much ventilation the space receives and how many plants are consuming CO2 in the grow space. Only testing monitoring will ensure CO2 levels remain somewhat constant. Grow rooms that rely heavily on external ventilation to control temperatures or smell should not consider CO2 enrichment, because any gas introduced to the space will be blown out as quickly as it's created. A sealed room that relies on no external ventilation is ideal for CO2 enrichment. Since the ideal temperature for CO2 enrichment is much higher than normal, growers who employ this technique will need much less ventilation (if any).

DRY ICE

Dry ice is nothing but carbon dioxide in its solid form. Dry ice is commercially available nearly everywhere for industrial, medical, and theatrical (fog machine) applications. One pound of dry ice is equal to 8.5 cubic feet of gaseous CO2. Create a CO2 chamber by poking holes in the sides and top of an insulated box, foam cooler, or similar container that can insulate the material from human skin and plants. The box also helps insulate the solid ice so that it vaporizes more slowly. Ideally it should take an entire day for the chunk of ice to vaporize, although smaller chunks may need to be added at intervals through the day to maintain 1500 ppm.

Some growers place their containers of dry ice directly over grow lights. The falling CO2 bathes the plants beneath them and also helps control temperatures from hot lights.

For our 512 CF grow room, about 1 lb of dry ice per day would be needed to keep CO2 at 1500 ppm. At $.60/lb, dry ice would be a very cost effective solution. Storage of dry ice in a home freezer will slow it's vaporization, but dry ice is hard to store ahead because doesn't have a long shelf life. Not many homes have freezers capable of maintaining -109°F.

_Advantages_
-Inexpensive, widely available material
-Easy to construct and maintain
-No risk of catastrophic failure
-Dry ice has slight cooling effect

_Disadvantages_
-Impossible to regulate evaporation
-Must be used immediately - has no shelf life
-Can harm skin if handled without gloves.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*I think it looks fine. seedlings are tender anyway and stuff that gets on the leaves(potting shittlets and such) leave spots. the new growth looks fine......at this point just leave it alone and let grow...no nutes... no more molasses...you doing fine..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome post, thanks.I'll have the old man measure the space and calculate...since I only have one plant, I was only thinking of hitting her a couple of times a week with co2.


EKIMRI said:


> Sorry Stoney, not a thread jack I assure you, but some pertinent info relative to using dry ice for enrichment as you are considering...
> 
> To calculate the amount of Carbon Dioxide needed to enrich a room to 1500 ppm, first calculate the volume of the growing space. For instance, an 8x8 foot room with an 8 foot ceiling would contain 512 cubic feet of space. Determine the CO2 needed to enrich to 1500 ppm by multiplying the volume of space by .0015. 512 x .0015 = 0.768
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Will do.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think it looks fine. seedlings are tender anyway and stuff that gets on the leaves(potting shittlets and such) leave spots. the new growth looks fine......at this point just leave it alone and let grow...no nutes... no more molasses...you doing fine..*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

...and she really doesn't need CO2 enrichment this young. Wait until she's a tree


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*I started 9 newbies today...........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

What strain tips?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

What kind, tipsy?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*white widow...I'm getting ready to post pics.......*


----------



## AGSteve (Mar 4, 2009)

all the best stoney. i'll be watching with interest.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

You like your white widow, dontcha?


tipsgnob said:


> *white widow...I'm getting ready to post pics.......*


Thanks ags.Hopefully there are no more hiccups!


AGSteve said:


> all the best stoney. i'll be watching with interest.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You like your white widow, dontcha?
> 
> Thanks ags.Hopefully there are no more hiccups!


*I love WW, plus I have a bunch of seeds.....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Anxious to watch your grow too tips. I'm about 10 days out from harvest on my first couple little WW's, I just love watching the kids grow!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awesome post, thanks.I'll have the old man measure the space and calculate...since I only have one plant, I was only thinking of hitting her a couple of times a week with co2.


*If you use carbon dioxide don't let pets sleep near it its heavier than air and stays low to the ground and will kill an animal if too much accumulates ......*



tipsgnob said:


> *I started 9 newbies today...........*


*I planted three lowryders today that popped in two days and my three snowryders are starting to show tap root, so three days to pop.....100%...... plant them tomorrow.. *


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 4, 2009)

Everybody's planting... spring is in the air.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Good reminder.I usually keep that door shut, and I can barely get my extension cord under there.Good luck on your babies.


Twistyman said:


> *If you use carbon dioxide don't let pets sleep near it its heavier than air and stays low to the ground and will kill an animal if too much accumulates ......*
> 
> 
> 
> *I planted three lowryders today that popped in two days and my three snowryders are starting to show tap root, so three days to pop.....100%...... plant them tomorrow.. *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good reminder.I usually keep that door shut, and I can barely get my extension cord under there.Good luck on your babies.


*Thanks.. too bad we don't live near each other .. we could have baby bean showers and talk shop and drink tea and have cookies....... Hell.. we'll even invite tips for a few grins.......... and steaks.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Would you like some tea?





A bow chika wow wow...


Twistyman said:


> *Thanks.. too bad we don't live near each other .. we could have baby bean showers and talk shop and drink tea and have cookies....... Hell.. we'll even invite tips for a few grins.......... and steaks.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Earl Gray please............ If my package gets here in time I'll bring the Canna Gingerbread men.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

*I don't know if I could be in the same room as stoney....




*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 4, 2009)

Earl Gray was an interesting figure.


Twistyman said:


> *Earl Gray please............ If my package gets here in time I'll bring the Canna Gingerbread men.....*


Yeah, see me without makeup, that will cure ya.


tipsgnob said:


> *I don't know if I could be in the same room as stoney....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 4, 2009)

*Ok, Ok... bring two cows then......... just don't gunk up the BBQ one.........

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Earl Gray was an interesting figure.
> 
> Yeah, see me without makeup, that will cure ya.


 *what ever.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Well, the dead leaf fell off on one side...the new leaves are fine. The more I looked at her, the more I decided that it was definitely magnesium, as Twisty suggested, and did the epsom salts thing.She perked up immediately. I also raised the humidity up in the grow room with my swamp cooler.Fyi....I live near the river, but my house tends to be dry. Since the overall humidity is usually pretty high around here, the swamp cooler isn't gonna do an effective job of cooling my girl down as temps rise. I'm gonna have to broach ventilation with the old man.UGH.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, the dead leaf fell off on one side...the new leaves are fine. The more I looked at her, the more I decided that it was definitely magnesium, as Twisty suggested, and did the epsom salts thing.She perked up immediately. I also raised the humidity up in the grow room with my swamp cooler.Fyi....I live near the river, but my house tends to be dry. Since the overall humidity is usually pretty high around here, the swamp cooler isn't gonna do an effective job of cooling my girl down as temps rise. I'm gonna have to broach ventilation with the old man.UGH.


*real men don't wear broaches....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

The hell, you say!How do you think Dracula and Dick Dastardly keep their capes closed?


tipsgnob said:


> *real men don't wear broaches....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The hell, you say!How do you think Dracula and Dick Dastardly keep their capes closed?


*they kept their capes closed? how's stoney today?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Alright!I just took a big swig of Nyquil so I can sleep. I've been outta sleeping pills for a looooong time,and I don't want to get more because I don't want to be dependant.However, tonight,I want sleep.


tipsgnob said:


> *they kept their capes closed? how's stoney today?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Alright!I just took a big swig of Nyquil so I can sleep. I've been outta sleeping pills for a looooong time,and I don't want to get more because I don't want to be dependant.However, tonight,I want sleep.


*sleeps good....I will sleep really well tonight...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Get laid????


tipsgnob said:


> *sleeps good....I will sleep really well tonight...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get laid????


*I tagged and separated cows today for their shots....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Ohhh..fun times.You know cow penicillin can be used on humans in a pinch?All vet medicine is the same as ours,like Penicillin, Amoxicillin, etc.Ours gets refined a bit more or somesuch.


tipsgnob said:


> *I tagged and separated cows today for their shots....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohhh..fun times.You know cow penicillin can be used on humans in a pinch?All vet medicine is the same as ours,like Penicillin, Amoxicillin, etc.Ours gets refined a bit more or somesuch.


*we used to have horses and we got tranquilizers for when the guy comes to deal with their feet. a guy that works for me got the bright idea to take one...it didn't turn out too well.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 5, 2009)

Well..no.You'd have to figure in the weight, lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *we used to have horses and we got tranquilizers for when the guy comes to deal with their feet. a guy that works for me got the bright idea to take one...it didn't turn out too well.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well..no.You'd have to figure in the weight, lol.


*hell yes..it was pill with liquid in it. it was the size of a small gerkin....*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell yes..it was pill with liquid in it. it was the size of a small gerkin....*


 
so it was the size of your phallus???


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

wackymack said:


> so it was the size of your phallus???


*I personally think of you when somebody brings up a small dick...*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I personally think of you when somebody brings up a small dick...*


 
and ask you is it in yet???


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 5, 2009)

wackymack said:


> and ask you is it in yet???


*how would I know? esp?*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 6, 2009)

To remain off topic, I enjoyed more than my fair share of doggy phenobarbitol as a teen. Good times...


I think


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 6, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we used to have horses and we got tranquilizers for when the guy comes to deal with their feet. a guy that works for me got the bright idea to take one...it didn't turn out too well.*


*PCP is a horse tranquilizer too..... so was tips tipping easier than cow tipping...?????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 6, 2009)

Little dicks and PcP...yes, this journal has it all,lol. Actually, isn't PCP for hogs, and Ketamine for horses?


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 6, 2009)

dont fall into a K hole


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Little dicks and PcP...yes, this journal has it all,lol. Actually, isn't PCP for hogs, and Ketamine for horses?


*as usual the smartest girl in the room is right.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

I think I'm the only girl in the room, lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *as usual the smartest girl in the room is right.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

*how is the little one doing? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Doing good.The dead leaves fell off, there are new leaf nodes growing,and she's a healthy green.No pics till later this week. Hey, is it Sativa that can stand higher heat?Mine's indica. My temps stay at 80-82...I'm a little concerned when the warm weather hits, though.Might be able to harvest in June, before it's too bad, but I definitely wanna flower way longer than it suggests.


tipsgnob said:


> *how is the little one doing? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Doing good.The dead leaves fell off, there are new leaf nodes growing,and she's a healthy green.No pics till later this week. Hey, is it Sativa that can stand higher heat?Mine's indica. My temps stay at 80-82...I'm a little concerned when the warm weather hits, though.Might be able to harvest in June, before it's too bad, but I definitely wanna flower way longer than it suggests.


 *I have heard that you eventually get to a point of diminishing returns when you flower for a long time....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Right?No, I just want mine to be almost all amber trichs,so like 15 weeks flower maybe.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have heard that you eventually get to a point of diminishing returns when you flower for a long time....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Right?No, I just want mine to be almost all amber trichs,so like 15 weeks flower maybe.


*do you have a good magnifing device?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, one of those radio shack microscopes.


tipsgnob said:


> *do you have a good magnifing device?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, one of those radio shack microscopes.


*cool...I have heard of people using those. my brother bought a jewelers loupe w/led off ebay for $12..*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 8, 2009)

Awe hey stoney sorry to hear the bad luck..How the plant now?
From the pix it looked to me like PH lockout..Ur soil looks like it has all the stuff actually ive grown in MG which is higher in nutes for a long time.. Never burned my plants as long as i kept my water ph'd. And only fed water cause the soil has nutes in it. 
Anyway u get it figured out?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah, I did, I added some epsom salts to the water.All's well.Also, I raised the humidity in the room slightly, and lowered the light a few inches.


onthedl0008 said:


> Awe hey stoney sorry to hear the bad luck..How the plant now?
> From the pix it looked to me like PH lockout..Ur soil looks like it has all the stuff actually ive grown in MG which is higher in nutes for a long time.. Never burned my plants as long as i kept my water ph'd. And only fed water cause the soil has nutes in it.
> Anyway u get it figured out?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool stoney glad to hear..Started a new journal myself check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/167557-tribute-grow-dwc-grow-club.html


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm here


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Good.I see you brought your nipple with you.


NewGrowth said:


> I'm here


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

*he takes his nipple everywhere he goes.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Aha, there you are..let me borrow your nipple clamps.


tipsgnob said:


> *he takes his nipple everywhere he goes.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Aha, there you are..let me borrow your nipple clamps.


*I use vice grips........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *he takes his nipple everywhere he goes.........*


Yep, even through airport security


Stoney McFried said:


> Aha, there you are..let me borrow your nipple clamps.


Ouch!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Gonna getcha, NG!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Yep, even through airport security
> 
> 
> Ouch!


*as long as it's not loaded you have nothing to worry about.........*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 8, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I'm here and queer,get use to it


really,so your a bear huh?

growl


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

I love penis.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love penis.


*I love my penis.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh shit, did I say that out loud,lol............


----------



## wackymack (Mar 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh shit, did I say that out loud,lol............


ya you did,you took mine out of your mouth and then said it


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Baby,if I ever blew you,you'd be hanging around outside my door like a puppy dog.


wackymack said:


> ya you did,you took mine out of your mouth and then said it


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 8, 2009)

Did someone say Penis?






damn must be going the wrong way . . .


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 8, 2009)

wackymack said:


> ya you did,you took mine out of your mouth and then said it


*that's not nice wacky.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 8, 2009)

Back up, it's a blowjob!


NewGrowth said:


> Did someone say Penis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ok, he just heard I have silky tonsils.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's not nice wacky.....*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 8, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Did someone say Penis?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ya you are,your headin for some guys bum hole


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Good.I see you brought your nipple with you.





tipsgnob said:


> *he takes his nipple everywhere he goes.........*


*I have this asshole following me.......... *



wackymack said:


> ya you are,your headin for some guys bum hole


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

*wacky is kinda like a turd in the punch bowl....*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *wacky is kinda like a turd in the punch bowl....*


 

so im like a aligator in a sewer then huh?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

AN UPDATE: Plant is doing good. I tested my water with my new ph meter today, it's 8.4. The pur filter did not change that. The tds meter showed 188 without the pur filter, and 177 with.That is all.


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 9, 2009)

Glad to hear she's on the road to recovery Stoney! 

Any ideas to lower the pH?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been using bottled water. I may just use vinegar, if I have to use my regular water.


EKIMRI said:


> Glad to hear she's on the road to recovery Stoney!
> 
> Any ideas to lower the pH?


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 9, 2009)

Vinegar is my route too, an excellent organic choice. The girls sure start to get thirsty as they put on weight, so it's good you have a plan before you find yourself spending all your cash on bottled water.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm trying to leave nothing to chance...and now, check out the next post.


EKIMRI said:


> Vinegar is my route too, an excellent organic choice. The girls sure start to get thirsty as they put on weight, so it's good you have a plan before you find yourself spending all your cash on bottled water.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Here she is again. The larger, dead leaves fell off, and the rest of the necrosis has reversed itself. There still is a bit of cupping on the newer leaves, but I think one more watering with the epsom salts will take care of all of that.This plant really likes humidity...i don't know if that's an Indica thing or what, but when I take the humidity up to about 70 percent, this thing seems to thrive on it.I let it get back down into normal range, and I know that during flower, it needs to stay low, but this plant stretches out and seems to bask in the extra moisture in the air.I haven't had to water as much as I did with my sativas when I grew them(ice, and it was crap).True to its heritage, this plant wants to become a bush, not a tree.I have pics of the new leaf nodes as well.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh...and yes, the stem has been red since the first day she popped out of the soil.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 9, 2009)

you got some leaf curling goin on


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

I know..like I said, I think it's because of the mg deficiency, that's one of the side effects.If it doesn't go away by next water, then it may be something else.I only used about a quarter teaspoon of epsom salts in the water.Didn't wanna over do it.I had a 2 liter of water, added the epsom, and the plant took about half of that water,so I'll give it the other half in a few days, when it's dry.


wackymack said:


> you got some leaf curling goin on


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh, and thanks to the fuckstick who put the sodomy tag on.NICE!

















NOT.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> AN UPDATE: Plant is doing good. I tested my water with my new ph meter today, it's 8.4. The pur filter did not change that. The tds meter showed 188 without the pur filter, and 177 with.That is all.


*tap water is 188... my tap water is 10-12...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Like I said, my water is BAD. I don't even drink it, here's the report.
[SIZE=+1]*5*[/SIZE]*Total Contaminants Detected (1998 - 2002)*Arsenic (total), Barium (total), Sulfate, Di(2-ethylhexyl) phthalate, Pentachlorophenol
[SIZE=+1]*1*[/SIZE]*Agricultural Pollutants*
(pesticides, fertilizer, factory farms)Sulfate
[SIZE=+1]*1*[/SIZE]*Sprawl and Urban Pollutants*
(road runoff, lawn pesticides, human waste)Arsenic (total)
[SIZE=+1]*5*[/SIZE]*Industrial Pollutants*Arsenic (total), Barium (total), Sulfate, Di(2-ethylhexyl) phthalate, Pentachlorophenol
[SIZE=+1]*1*[/SIZE]*Water Treatment and Distribution Byproducts*
(pipes and fixtures, treatment chemicals and byproducts) Di(2-ethylhexyl) phthalate
[SIZE=+1]*2*[/SIZE]*Naturally Occurring*
(naturally present but increased for lands denuded by sprawl, agriculture, or industrial development)Arsenic (total), Sulfate
*5*




*2*




*1*




*0*




*1*




*1*




*5*




*2*




*1*




*1*




*2*




*1*








Total pollutantsAgricultural pollutantsSprawl and Urban pollutantsIndustrial pollutantsWater Treatment and Distribution ByproductsNaturally occurring pollutants




Number of pollutants detected (1998 - 2002)




Over health based limits*Note:* Some pollutants may be in more than one category.
*NOTE:* Health based limits included in this analysis include enforceable drinking water limits (called Maximum Contaminant Limits, or MCLs) as well as governmental, non-enforceable health guidelines, such as Maximum Contaminant Limit Goals (MCLGs), lifetime health advisory levels, one-day and ten-day advisory levels to protect children from non-cancer health endpoints, and other government-established health guidelines for tap water contaminants.

*Health Summary*
Contaminants found in your tap water (1998 - 2002): *5*
Health effects or target organs of contaminants found: Cardiovascular or Blood Toxicity, Cancer, Developmental Toxicity, Endocrine Toxicity, Kidney Toxicity, Gastrointestinal or Liver Toxicity, Neurotoxicity, Reproductive Toxicity, Respiratory Toxicity, and Skin Sensitivity.



*Contaminants found above health based limits: 2*

Contaminants listed may not have exceeded legal limits, which are set to balance cost and benefits and are often higher than health-based limits - see note below.
Contaminant NameAverage ResultMaximum ResultHealth Limit ExceededHas Legal LimitLegal Limit ExceededArsenic (total)0.5 ppb1 ppbYesYesNoMetal that enters water by erosion of natural deposits, runoff from glass and electronics processingDi(2-ethylhexyl) phthalate1 ppb1 ppbYesYesYesPollutant from rubber and industrial chemical factories; leachate from PVC pipes
*NOTE:* Health based limits included in this analysis include enforceable drinking water limits (called Maximum Contaminant Limits, or MCLs) as well as governmental, non-enforceable health guidelines, such as Maximum Contaminant Limit Goals (MCLGs), lifetime health advisory levels, one-day and ten-day advisory levels to protect children from non-cancer health endpoints, and other government-established health guidelines for tap water contaminants.

*Testing Summary*
Contaminants reported as tested by this water supplier: *49* Contaminants with federal legal limit in tapwater,
with testing required for most water systems: *73* Regulated contaminants tested
(chemicals with federal legal limits in tapwater): *47* Unregulated contaminants tested
(chemicals without federal legal limits in tapwater):*2* 


*Violation Summary*
Total Violations:*4*Health Violations:*3*Monitoring Violations:*1*


Information on violations is drawn directly from EPA's national violations database in the Agency's Safe Drinking Water Information System. Analyses by others have raised questions about the quality of the information in EPA's database. For the purposes of this investigation, EWG is not showing below or including in our analyses, those violations for individual water suppliers that occurred on days for which the total number of violations assigned by EPA to that water supplier was greater than 20. This criteria was based on common characteristics of incorrect violations data as identified by water utilities, from a review of EPA's violations data by several hundred utilities prior to the release of EWG's investigation.
.


tipsgnob said:


> *tap water is 188... my tap water is 10-12...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh...and yes, the stem has been red since the first day she popped out of the soil.


*I have read that read stem means they need more nutes....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Could be, but certain kinds also have red stems.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have read that read stem means they need more nutes....*


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 9, 2009)

im not going to name any names, but please don't add stupid tags to this thread again.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the help!


GrowTech said:


> im not going to name any names, but please don't add stupid tags to this thread again.
> 
> thanks in advance.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

*not sure yet...but maybe that growtech guy is alright........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Yeah, responded very quickly to my request in the support section.I repped him.


tipsgnob said:


> *not sure yet...but maybe that growtech guy is alright........*


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *not sure yet...but maybe that growtech guy is alright........*


[youtube]35Lt4bIXyrY[/youtube]


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, responded very quickly to my request in the support section.I repped him.


Grotech IS the shit!! And Stoney McFried is the shit!!! And now im all happy i found this thread!!!!!!!!!!! Im about to go read it start to finish


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Could be, but certain kinds also have red stems.


*there is a website where this guy will look at pics of your grow and analize* it...*I thought it was a hoot...I gave it a try just to see what was right with mine. one of the things he told me was the red stems were because lack of nutes.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 9, 2009)

Why thank you.My threads tend to get off subject, though, lol.


MurderAlley said:


> Grotech IS the shit!! And Stoney McFried is the shit!!! And now im all happy i found this thread!!!!!!!!!!! Im about to go read it start to finish


Hmm, I've never heard of that.But could it be possible that it needed nutes right away?I doubt that, don't you? Because the stem was a purplish red as soon as it popped out of the seed....


tipsgnob said:


> *there is a website where this guy will look at pics of your grow and analize* it...*I thought it was a hoot...I gave it a try just to see what was right with mine. one of the things he told me was the red stems were because lack of nutes.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 9, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Like I said, my water is BAD. I don't even drink it, here's the report.
> [SIZE=+1]*5*[/SIZE]*Total Contaminants Detected (1998 - 2002)*Arsenic (total), Barium (total), Sulfate, Di(2-ethylhexyl) phthalate, Pentachlorophenol
> [SIZE=+1]*1*[/SIZE]*Agricultural Pollutants*
> (pesticides, fertilizer, factory farms)Sulfate
> ...


*is that your actual water report...from your house?*


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 9, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *there is a website where this guy will look at pics of your grow and analize* it...*I thought it was a hoot...I gave it a try just to see what was right with mine. one of the things he told me was the red stems were because lack of nutes.*


haha, im creating a website that will feature something like that 
then I won't feel so guilty about not answering the same questions a million times in the "Newbie Central" section


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

That is from the well that my mobile home park uses.There are 97 people who live here.We all use the same well.Sometimes, it doesn't work for a whole day and we have no water.So I don't know if he shuts it down and uses another source to fake the tests or what.But I never see his ass testing anything.Lemme show you what else.
DateViolationContaminant1998-04-01Failure to monitor regularlyNitrate2002-10-01Maximum contaminant level, Monthly (Coliform bacteria)
2002-11-01Maximum contaminant level, Monthly (Coliform bacteria)
2003-03-01Maximum contaminant level, Monthly (Coliform bacteria)


Coliform bacteria is shit, tips.I have shit in my drinking water.


tipsgnob said:


> *is that your actual water report...from your house?*


I try to answer what I can, but I don't want to steer anyone wrong, so I try to make sure I know what I'm saying.So many plant problems look similar....


GrowTech said:


> haha, im creating a website that will feature something like that
> then I won't feel so guilty about not answering the same questions a million times in the "Newbie Central" section


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That is from the well that my mobile home park uses.There are 97 people who live here.We all use the same well.Sometimes, it doesn't work for a whole day and we have no water.So I don't know if he shuts it down and uses another source to fake the tests or what.But I never see his ass testing anything.Lemme show you what else.
> DateViolationContaminant1998-04-01Failure to monitor regularlyNitrate2002-10-01Maximum contaminant level, Monthly (Coliform bacteria)
> 2002-11-01Maximum contaminant level, Monthly (Coliform bacteria)
> 2003-03-01Maximum contaminant level, Monthly (Coliform bacteria)
> ...


*oh shit..........*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Why thank you.My threads tend to get off subject, though, lol.
> 
> 
> That water report is f-in crazy chica!! And so u get off the subject so wat, keeps things interesting


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, we have a water softener that uses salt.I know salt will kill a lot of bacteria, so I don't mind bathing in it, and I boil it for cooking...but drink it?Nah. I'm collecting rainwater right now for my plant.


tipsgnob said:


> *oh shit..........*


----------



## GrowTech (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Coliform bacteria is shit, tips.I have shit in my drinking water.


I would not drink anything that had poop in it... at that point you might as well treat the toilet like a cup.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

One day, we'll have saved up enough money to buy our own land, with our very own well which will get contaminated with our very own shit


GrowTech said:


> I would not drink anything that had poop in it... at that point you might as well treat the toilet like a cup.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*all I drink is water....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> One day, we'll have saved up enough money to buy our own land, with our very own well which will get contaminated with our very own shit


*I am thinking of buying a manufactured home and selling my house.*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I am thinking of buying a manufactured home and selling my house.*


The new American Dream


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 10, 2009)

lookin good, took me a lil while to cut through this jungle of a journal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

It is cheaper, but...well, it's cheaper.I'd love to have an old brick farm house.Or an old "painted lady" victorian.


tipsgnob said:


> *I am thinking of buying a manufactured home and selling my house.*


Not starving?


NewGrowth said:


> The new American Dream


I know, but if you know me, you know I tend to babble.[quote="SICC";2204758]lookin good, took me a lil while to cut through this jungle of a journal 










































[/quote]


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

I can plant a garden and not starve, I'm more worried about my fundamentalist neighbors.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Let them partake of your bush.


NewGrowth said:


> I can plant a garden and not starve, I'm more worried about my fundamentalist neighbors.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*It is cheaper, but...well, it's cheaper.I'd love to have an old brick farm house.Or an old "painted lady" victorian.

my house is brick, but it'd real close to the road and I would rather be up in the woods some. pretty soon I will be alone and I don't need a big old house...I have looked at the new manufactured houses and there are nice ones...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

If there's a tornado, you're dead for sure.


tipsgnob said:


> *It is cheaper, but...well, it's cheaper.I'd love to have an old brick farm house.Or an old "painted lady" victorian.
> 
> my house is brick, but it'd real close to the road and I would rather be up in the woods some. pretty soon I will be alone and I don't need a big old house...I have looked at the new manufactured houses and there are nice ones...
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If there's a tornado, you're dead for sure.


*didn't you see the pics of my house after the last tornado?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Was I a member yet? I slept through a tornado that was about a mile away..if I would have looked across the field, I'd have seen it.


tipsgnob said:


> *didn't you see the pics of my house after the last tornado?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Was I a member yet? I slept through a tornado that was about a mile away..if I would have looked across the field, I'd have seen it.


*I had rebuild over half the house....so if you have a manufactured house you get whole new house...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 10, 2009)

Tips in Oz I can see it now. Smoking a bowl with the wizard . . . don't light the scarecrow on fire tips!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Tips in Oz I can see it now. Smoking a bowl with the wizard . . . don't light the scarecrow on fire tips!


*I'm not sharing my weed with any wizard..thats crazy...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Might light his beard on fire!


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm not sharing my weed with any wizard..thats crazy...*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Tips in Oz I can see it now. Smoking a bowl with the wizard . . . don't light the scarecrow on fire tips!


*Really... my scarecrow is stuffed with weed..........................*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

She's lookin' good Stoney. (sorry I'm playing catch up here) Don't worry so much about the humidity so long as you've got plenty of air movement you shouldn't have any problems... especially until the foliage gets much denser (my girls seem to love it too, even well into flower) 


Keep up the good work


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> She's lookin' good Stoney. (sorry I'm playing catch up here) Don't worry so much about the humidity so long as you've got plenty of air movement you shouldn't have any problems... especially until the foliage gets much denser (my girls seem to love it too, even well into flower)
> 
> 
> Keep up the good work


kiss-ass _*Hee hee.................................................. !!*_


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

Easy Twisty......... that'll teach me to play nice. 

How are you today anyway? ... and the new kids?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Easy Twisty......... that'll teach me to play nice.
> 
> How are you today anyway? ... and the new kids?


*Morning EKIMRI.... sorry.. couldn't help myself...........
I'm fine... gave the babies a good drowning........

*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 10, 2009)

Don't worry Twist, I'm thicker skinned than that. 

Good to hear the girls are thriving. I harvested 2 little ladies last night and am wondering if my still sticky fingers stink like hash. I don't think I could tell if they did and there just wasn't enough rubbing alcohol to clean them properly. Oh well, my fellow employees probably just think it's cologne after all these years.


Mmmmm, eau de Orange Bud.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

So,I gathered some rainwater last night, got just shy of four liters.I tested it.It is a perfect neutral 7.0, and there were 2 ppm total dissolved solids. That's what my girl is drinking from now on...and possibly me, too,lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So,I gathered some rainwater last night, got just shy of four liters.I tested it.It is a perfect neutral 7.0, and there were 2 ppm total dissolved solids. That's what my girl is drinking from now on...and possibly me, too,lol.


*Good that you got some good water.....
Is your tummy better... a sore tummy sucks..I've had stomach issues all my life(IBS)...
I eat Imodium like jellybeans.......................
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I mean, I can't eat hardly anything without running to the toilet within a few minutes.It used to be just greasy stuff, now it's just about anything, never know what's gonna set it off.


Twistyman said:


> *Good that you got some good water.....
> Is your tummy better... a sore tummy sucks..I've had stomach issues all my life(IBS)...
> I eat Imodium like jellybeans.......................
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I mean, I can't eat hardly anything without running to the toilet within a few minutes.It used to be just greasy stuff, now it's just about anything, never know what's gonna set it off.


*Have you had any tests done in the past..??? I only found out what it was about 5 years ago.... I'd had problems since about 16 .. so it took a while.. and its not that they found something.. they just ruled out everything else..... I've had cameras where cameras shouldn't go.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's the thing...I don't like people I don't know touching me all that much, and I refuse to have something inserted in my ass unless I'm knocked out, because I WILL swing.And I have no insurance.


Twistyman said:


> *Have you had any tests done in the past..??? I only found out what it was about 5 years ago.... I'd had problems since about 16 .. so it took a while.. and its not that they found something.. they just ruled out everything else..... I've had cameras where cameras shouldn't go.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

*I entered dave lettermans contest for a free trip to NYC to have a free colonoscopy(sp)........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, that's something I would NOT like to win.


tipsgnob said:


> *I entered dave lettermans contest for a free trip to NYC to have a free colonoscopy(sp)........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, that's something I would NOT like to win.


*all expense paid trip to NYC....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't want to go to NYC.It's got too many people.


tipsgnob said:


> *all expense paid trip to NYC....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't want to go to NYC.It's got too many people.


*when it rains in NYC it makes it's own gravy....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I entered dave lettermans contest for a free trip to NYC to have a free colonoscopy(sp)........*





Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, that's something I would NOT like to win.


*A Colonoscopy is an easier exam than a prostrate exam,(stupid fat fingered Dr.).... or a pap smear I'd guess.... (I heard that)........ What was a bit scary was the endoscopy down the throat...well except for the coke like spray... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah, I don't do humiliation.They'd have to knock me out.And pap smears suck.I feel absolute rage when a doctor is down there.Don't know why,I just want to be left alone.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *A Colonoscopy is an easier exam than a prostrate exam,(stupid fat fingered Dr.).... or a pap smear I'd guess.... (I heard that)........ What was a bit scary was the endoscopy down the throat...well except for the coke like spray... *


*I have a female doc and when she checked my prostate I got a hard on.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, if she would have gone long enough.......BOOOM!


tipsgnob said:


> *I have a female doc and when she checked my prostate I got a hard on.....*


Pap smears suck, twisty.I feel absolute rage when some doctor is down there.No, no colon checks for me.I warn every gyno that I've been to...leave my ass alone.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, if she would have gone long enough.......BOOOM!
> Pap smears suck, twisty.I feel absolute rage when some doctor is down there.No, no colon checks for me.I warn every gyno that I've been to...leave my ass alone.


*So Gnob got a gnob...... 
They do pump you up with valium..... I know that catheter I woke up to in the hospital SUCKED coming out... I'm glad as fuck I was asleep when they put it in or I might of damaged my new hip after I ripped it out and beat him to death with it...... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

ROFL! 


Twistyman said:


> *So Gnob got a gnob......
> They do pump you up with valium..... I know that catheter I woke up to in the hospital SUCKED coming out... I'm glad as fuck I was asleep when they put it in or I might of damaged my new hip after I ripped it out and beat him to death with it......
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*ok hippie chick...we need pictures!! your slacking......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Not now, old man is home from work.


tipsgnob said:


> *ok hippie chick...we need pictures!! your slacking......*


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I love penis.


You never cease to amaze me! lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not now, old man is home from work.


*I'm gonna be keeping my eyes on you....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Well...lots of girls like penis!


7th1der said:


> You never cease to amaze me! lol


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well...lots of girls like penis!


*oh hell...there are some boys that like it too....*


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *oh hell...there are some boys that like it too....*


 and *I don't like penis* *only pussy!* No offense!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

*none taken...just sayn...*


----------



## 7th1der (Mar 11, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *none taken...just sayn...*



*You know how to braid hair?* j/k


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow...so would I have to fight you for yours?


tipsgnob said:


> *oh hell...there are some boys that like it too....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow...so would I have to fight you for yours?


*have I have ever made you fight for it...has it not always been there for you....??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 11, 2009)

Well..there WAS that time we made it into a sundae and you tried to eat it yourself.


tipsgnob said:


> *have I have ever made you fight for it...has it not always been there for you....??*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well..there WAS that time we made it into a sundae and you tried to eat it yourself.


*true...but at least I could get the cherry off it....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Lookit my plant!No extra nutes, just what's in the soil......she's exploding!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lookit my plant!No extra nutes, just what's in the soil......she's exploding!


*wow...stoney mcgreenthumb...good job girlfriend.....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

You using miracle grow soil stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

I know, I was like, DAMN!


tipsgnob said:


> *wow...stoney mcgreenthumb...good job girlfriend.....*


No, it's gardener's choice, from Wally World. It's got very small amounts of nutes in it, compared to what you get in miracle grow.


NewGrowth said:


> You using miracle grow soil stoney?


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know, I was like, DAMN!
> 
> No, it's gardener's choice, from Wally World. It's got very small amounts of nutes in it, compared to what you get in miracle grow.


Thats cool. We always knock MG grow but when I started I used it a lot. I would put that osmocote soil in the bottom 1/4 of the pot and MG seed starting soil on the top 3/4. I never had to add any nutes just watered and I got fine results.

Then I found overgrow.com and got in with the Pro-Mix craze that was going on. Now it seems like the hype is with Fox-Farm mixes but that Ocean Forest is really hot especially for an organic mix. Ok babbling highness

Oh I almost forgot good work stoney looks great!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, man.And it's proof you don't have to have expensive soil to grow a good plant.


NewGrowth said:


> Thats cool. We always knock MG grow but when I started I used it a lot. I would put that osmocote soil in the bottom 1/4 of the pot and MG seed starting soil on the top 3/4. I never had to add any nutes just watered and I got fine results.
> 
> Then I found overgrow.com and got in with the Pro-Mix craze that was going on. Now it seems like the hype is with Fox-Farm mixes but that Ocean Forest is really hot especially for an organic mix. Ok babbling highness
> 
> Oh I almost forgot good work stoney looks great!


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, man.And it's proof you don't have to have expensive soil to grow a good plant.


Yeah but some soil really is crap I can't find good soil in this town for the life of me, I might have to go with MG shhhh don't tell anyone.

I found this stuff that seemed decent called "Sheep and peat". I think the sheep manure is poorly decomposed it has Ph hot spots all through it and it is obvious when the roots start growing into one of them.

I still like to keep my mothers in soil its just simpler.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Just get Miracle grow.No shame in it.


NewGrowth said:


> Yeah but some soil really is crap I can't find good soil in this town for the life of me, I might have to go with MG shhhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> I found this stuff that seemed decent called "Sheep and peat". I think the sheep manure is poorly decomposed it has Ph hot spots all through it and it is obvious when the roots start growing into one of them.
> 
> I still like to keep my mothers in soil its just simpler.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 12, 2009)

now would be a good time to top/fim her

make her look like the bush thats in between your legs


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*do you guys have fred's stores? they have a huge bag of fred's brand soil for $2.99*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

wackymack said:


> now would be a good time to top/fim her
> 
> make her look like the bush thats in between your legs


It's fun to grow a huge main cola though. You are so wrong sometimes wacky


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you guys have fred's stores? they have a huge bag of fred's brand soil for $2.99*


Freds? I'm in Colorado


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

I think I will, cuz I got my scrog screen, and I'm gonna train her into it.


wackymack said:


> now would be a good time to top/fim her
> 
> make her look like the bush thats in between your legs


Or Orscheln, farm king,menard's, farm and fleet....


tipsgnob said:


> *do you guys have fred's stores? they have a huge bag of fred's brand soil for $2.99*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*I'm gonna buy the cheapest stuff I can find. I ad stuff anyway....*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'm gonna buy the cheapest stuff I can find. I ad stuff anyway....*


 I got that cheap Miracle grow soil in the black bag once it was terrible full of rocks and sand. I just threw it in the front yard, that stuff was like fill dirt.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I got that cheap Miracle grow soil in the black bag once it was terrible full of rocks and sand. I just threw it in the front yard, that stuff was like fill dirt.


*this cheap stuff I'm looking at feels pretty fluffy...*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

I like to add mix almost 50% pearlite 50% soil.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I like to add mix almost 50% pearlite 50% soil.


*I concur...sir*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

I added perlite to mine. I did find a couple of clovers growing today, though.Just ripped em out, they were tiny.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I added perlite to mine. I did find a couple of clovers growing today, though.Just ripped em out, they were tiny.


*were they four leave clovers?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

No. 



tipsgnob said:


> *were they four leave clovers?*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

Clover is nitrogen fixing, hey St. Paddys day soon


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*we should all meet in ireland and celebrate st. patricks day...who's up??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, the smoking o' the green.


NewGrowth said:


> Clover is nitrogen fixing, hey St. Paddys day soon


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *we should all meet in ireland and celebrate st. patricks day...who's up??*


I visited a couple years back, I'm short on funds That would be fucking awesome though, I love Guiness


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I visited a couple years back, I'm short on funds That would be fucking awesome though, I love Guiness


*ewww..beer soup...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 12, 2009)

*damn....nobody..........*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 12, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ewww..beer soup...*


My favorite, I can down a serious quantity of Guiness. Good stuff.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 12, 2009)

Drinking makes me goofier than usual.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lookit my plant!No extra nutes, just what's in the soil......she's exploding!


*Great stuff Stoney..... When you grow its not always what you add, but what/when you don't.............*





NewGrowth said:


> My favorite, I can down a serious quantity of Guiness. Good stuff.


*Its considered a tonic beer.......*



Stoney McFried said:


> Drinking makes me goofier than usual.


*A round of swill for table 3.........

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

I tend to molest when I'm drunk.Look out, Twisty!


Twistyman said:


> *Great stuff Stoney..... When you grow its not always what you add, but what/when you don't.............*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

*Well swill up and I'll wait right here.......... Have your way woman.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

Not even putting up a fight, huh?


Twistyman said:


> *Well swill up and I'll wait right here.......... Have your way woman.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not even putting up a fight, huh?


*Fight, hell no...... I'll fight for some Stoney loving.............*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 13, 2009)

stopd by to say whats up and check out some of ur journal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

Awww.I love it when they're easy.


Twistyman said:


> *Fight, hell no...... I'll fight for some Stoney loving.............*


Hey thanks for dropping by.As in my other threads, there's a lot of chit chat.But there are plenty of pics.


420weedman said:


> stopd by to say whats up and check out some of ur journal


----------



## GreenLeaf420 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hey Stoney.
The plant is looking good so far.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks, man!She seems to have a growth spurt during each dark cycle.Can't wait to see what she looks like after today's dark cycle.


GreenLeaf420 said:


> Hey Stoney.
> The plant is looking good so far.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, man!She seems to have a growth spurt during each dark cycle.Can't wait to see what she looks like after today's dark cycle.


*I'm of that school of though that agrees that a dark period does seem to promote growth.. I've tried both and just see more growth when I start the morning lights... last night seems to have been a grow spurt time for babies.......

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 13, 2009)

Yeah, I started on 24/0, then went to 18/6, next 12/12....


Twistyman said:


> *I'm of that school of though that agrees that a dark period does seem to promote growth.. I've tried both and just see more growth when I start the morning lights... last night seems to have been a grow spurt time for babies.......
> 
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I started on 24/0, then went to 18/6, next 12/12....


*I've ended up doing all sorts of cycles before when vegging.. I do try to maintain the 12/12 .. although my last lot had some variance14/10 ... thank god no balls to be seen at harvest...** its just a question of maintaining the same cycles.... IMO 18/6... 17/7..etc*
*I don't leave HID on when I'm not here or asleep...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

It's true... some of the more equatorial strains can endure much longer photoperiods during flower, without exhibiting _any_ signs of hemaphroditism... mostly due to the fact that they've evolved in long day environments, I believe.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 13, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> It's true... some of the more equatorial strains can endure much longer photoperiods during flower, without exhibiting _any_ signs of hemaphroditism... mostly due to the fact that they've evolved in long day environments, I believe.


*True... But how DOES one adjust for crosses... its one thing to grow a regional sort of weed but a lot of breeders are mixing, so how do you really know how to adjust for this....

I saw a great regional/equatorial chart, but I'll need to find it again.......
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 13, 2009)

Experience Twist, no way around it.

By the way Stoney, that's a lovely young lady you've got there.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks Ekimri! I fimmed her today, and ate the leaves.My last crop was citrusy.This tasted like a portabello.Num.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

why didnt you give it to your cat?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Cuz he's on procaine.


wackymack said:


> why didnt you give it to your cat?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

what is that rogain for cats?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

It's an anesthetic. I think he got hit by a car.He has an infected foot, I'm giving him shots of penicillin with procaine. My other cats weren't in the room when I fimmed, so I ate it, cuz I wanted to see what it tasted like.


wackymack said:


> what is that rogain for cats?


----------



## wackymack (Mar 14, 2009)

im sorry for poor kitty,im not a fan of nibblin on leaves,they tend to taste like nutes.

im goin to humpback your thread and plug my new thread,check it out,you will be happy.

Free Limewire Pro 5.1.2

when are you goin to get pics?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

I just posted some a couple pages back dude...yesterday.


wackymack said:


> im sorry for poor kitty,im not a fan of nibblin on leaves,they tend to taste like nutes.
> 
> im goin to humpback your thread and plug my new thread,check it out,you will be happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## sarah22 (Mar 14, 2009)

hey dude! its looking good! nice work


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just posted some a couple pages back dude...yesterday.


 Gotta sort through all our banter Wacky 


sarah22 said:


> hey dude! its looking good! nice work


What's up girl! You must have been busy smoking your harvest . . .


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> when he gets all pissy on me, I want to murder him.


Stoney! Thanks for the link, I'm still reading!

Ok, finished reading and rather than post twice in a row I edited. My cat is obsessed with getting into the grow to nibble, and I have to shut her out of that part of the house at night.

I am dealing with the aftermath of 24/0 light...balls @ ~5weeks and again @ 8-9. Gonna germ some new seeds today to try to get away from the hermies (2 night shade, 2 ak-48, a purple lady fem, and a couple of power skunk just to see) Off to get ice to turn 5 zips of red diesel into hashish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Stoney, about your intestinal woes...do you brush your teeth with your septic/well water? That stuff sounds like poison and as bad a chlorine is that well needs it.

I live in a tin can also... '77 double wide complete with crazy white trash neighbors.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks!


sarah22 said:


> hey dude! its looking good! nice work


Yeah, I brush my teeth with it, but this started when I was 26 and had city water in my rented house. Good luck on those plants, dude.


Hayduke said:


> Stoney! Thanks for the link, I'm still reading!
> 
> Ok, finished reading and rather than post twice in a row I edited. My cat is obsessed with getting into the grow to nibble, and I have to shut her out of that part of the house at night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Uh...question...is a plant supposed to start smelling skunky in veg?Cuz it does.Already.I'm gonna be in trouble when I flower.....


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Uh...question...is a plant supposed to start smelling skunky in veg?Cuz it does.Already.I'm gonna be in trouble when I flower.....


*yes...........*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine go through phases Stoney... or so I thought until the only person who _*now*_ knows about my grow walked in one day when I thought my grow was still young and grassy fresh, his comment...
What the fuck dude, who killed a skunk in here?


We were 50' and a floor away. 

It's a good thing he's been my Best Friend for 20+yrs and we've always had an "understanding", or it coulda been awkward. Now everytime I have company, I have to cook a turkey, or a pie... good thing I don't like people terribly (present company excluded of course) or I'd weigh 400lbs from entertaining


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I best get some odor absorbing gel, then...


tipsgnob said:


> *yes...........*


Yeah, I don't have much company, either.But what if folks can smell it outside when it gets going?Gonna have to take steps, man!


EKIMRI said:


> Mine go through phases Stoney... or so I thought until the only person who _*now*_ knows about my grow walked in one day when I thought my grow was still young and grassy fresh, his comment...
> What the fuck dude, who killed a skunk in here?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*it's my favorite smell....I want a marijuana candle....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah, I like it, but gotta be stealth!


tipsgnob said:


> *it's my favorite smell....I want a marijuana candle....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

*get a pet skunk..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 14, 2009)

I have cats.They make smells that are pretty darn close.


tipsgnob said:


> *get a pet skunk..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 14, 2009)

Marijuana Candles- The Ultimate in "Pot-Pourri"
*Marijuana candles by Aroma Joe have been described by one customer as being "totally dope" (not that there is dope in the product- but rather, dope as in a slang word for awesome - we think). We like to refer to our Marijuana Candles as the ultimate in "Pot-Pourri" We've heard the scent the we have captured is reminiscent of an ashtray in a dope den.*
*Because of the popularity, we are now offering the marijuana candles in a variety of sizes including our new "Cannabis in a Can"- a 6 oz travel tin, and for the true aficionado, our Mary Jane pack which includes 2 Cannabis in a Can tins along with a fudge brownie tin. Please burn responsibly.*

*Note: Although the aroma is uncanny to the real thing, there is no cannabis or marijuana contained in the candle. The candle is perfectly legal.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, sorry about the jerky pics, was trying to hurry while I was alone......Man, this thing is a fucking bush!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Heh.Those are some bad pics.There are a few good ones though.I'll try to do better tonight.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heh.Those are some bad pics.There are a few good ones though.I'll try to do better tonight.


*super stoney...they look nice, even though that whole hold the camera still thing didn't work.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

I really had to pee.


tipsgnob said:


> *super stoney...they look nice, even though that whole hold the camera still thing didn't work.....*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I really had to pee.


hey stoney! Mighty fine bush u got there!! Its looking great keep it up!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I really had to pee.


*roflmao......that would be a good picture.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks, murder!I'm a little concerned that if she gets any bushier, light won't hit all the leaves.


MurderAlley said:


> hey stoney! Mighty fine bush u got there!! Its looking great keep it up!


----------



## wackymack (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I really had to pee.


 
its called diapers...


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, murder!I'm a little concerned that if she gets any bushier, light won't hit all the leaves.


Na i wouldnt worry about that, if any part of her needs light im sure she'll stretch accordingly.. U could always try some lst too


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, murder!I'm a little concerned that if she gets any bushier, light won't hit all the leaves.


*you know how you can still a sunburn on a cloudy summer day?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

This pee dance....


tipsgnob said:


> *roflmao......that would be a good picture.........*


That's wrong.Just wrong.Ick.


wackymack said:


> its called diapers...


Yeah, I'm gonna scrog her.I have a wire screen, but I have to cut it and make the openings bigger.SO I went out to the shed, and we have this dull pair of wire cutters, and I got nothing done.The old man was like"Well I use them to cut trees, and I don't have problems." And I said,""yeah, well I don't have big ape hands, either!"


MurderAlley said:


> Na i wouldnt worry about that, if any part of her needs light im sure she'll stretch accordingly.. U could always try some lst too


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 16, 2009)

Lol and off the sub but why is this thread tagged with a prince albert?? U giving your plants some painfull peircings on the dl?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you can thank wacky for that one.


MurderAlley said:


> Lol and off the sub but why is this thread tagged with a prince albert?? U giving your plants some painfull peircings on the dl?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Heh.Those are some bad pics.There are a few good ones though.I'll try to do better tonight.


*Good plants Stoney.... see.. last week you were freaking and with a little TLC and small changes... Voila... Stoneys bush..... *



Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, murder!I'm a little concerned that if she gets any bushier, light won't hit all the leaves.


*A 1/4 turn rotation daily helps that, but I wouldn't sweat it.. they'll work themselves out as plant gets bigger......... *


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I think you can thank wacky for that one.


Lol oh i thought u took off all the ones u didnt put. At least sodomy is gone


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

Yeah, I know! I do turn her every day, because I have a fan blowing on the light and she gets a lot of wind.But she likes it.


Twistyman said:


> *Good plants Stoney.... see.. last week you were freaking and with a little TLC and small changes... Voila... Stoneys bush..... *
> 
> 
> 
> *A 1/4 turn rotation daily helps that, but I wouldn't sweat it.. they'll work themselves out as plant gets bigger......... *


I can't take off the ones I didn't put up. But at least sodomy is gone, you're right!


MurderAlley said:


> Lol oh i thought u took off all the ones u didnt put. At least sodomy is gone


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 16, 2009)

I can't take off the ones I didn't put up. But at least sodomy is gone, you're right![/quote]

Lol. Hey u should totally check out my journal... My pics start out even more blury than urs but they get a lil better


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

I checked.Lotta cfl's, good job!


MurderAlley said:


> I can't take off the ones I didn't put up. But at least sodomy is gone, you're right!


Lol. Hey u should totally check out my journal... My pics start out even more blury than urs but they get a lil better [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I know! I do turn her every day, because I have a fan blowing on the light and she gets a lot of wind.But she likes it.
> 
> I can't take off the ones I didn't put up. But at least sodomy is gone, you're right!


*it is interesting how much they like a fan blowing on them. my flower room fan burned out and I just got a replacement. I can already tell a difference, they are already bushier.*
*fans are the only appliance that I have had trouble with in my marijuana growing adventures. In 2 years of indoor growing I have been through 4 fans.*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 16, 2009)

Coulda peed first... 

Looking very nice Stoney.


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I checked.Lotta cfl's, good job!
> 
> 
> Thanks, i mean im no level 2 plant slayer but i do what i can


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 16, 2009)

I know.I heard about plant wind burn for the first time the other day.I was like, huh?You'd have to have some sort of hurricane fan going or something.My stem is getting really strong, the plant kinda looks like a shrub...all seems well.


tipsgnob said:


> *it is interesting how much they like a fan blowing on them. my flower room fan burned out and I just got a replacement. I can already tell a difference, they are already bushier.*
> *fans are the only appliance that I have had trouble with in my marijuana growing adventures. In 2 years of indoor growing I have been through 4 fans.*


Thanks.No, I didn't want the kid walking in on the filming.She's out playing,but she barges in periodically to place an order for food or drink,lol.


EKIMRI said:


> Coulda peed first...
> 
> Looking very nice Stoney.


Hey, I think you may be a level three, man.


MurderAlley said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > I checked.Lotta cfl's, good job!
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 21, 2009)

*Stoneyyyyyyy..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 21, 2009)

stoney ......veg will take weeks im on board 


creepy next person posting making my skin crawl


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 21, 2009)

Hey, I think you may be a level three, man.

Lol im def no level three but i will be here pretty soon lol But by then you'll be a what? Level 7  What made u come up with that title for the thread anyway


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, sorry about the jerky pics, was trying to hurry while I was alone......Man, this thing is a fucking bush!


Nice stoney..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Updates soon...not that anyone is on the edge of their seats, lol.Probably tomorrow or next day, more pics.I'll pee first, this time.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Updates soon...not that anyone is on the edge of their seats, lol.Probably tomorrow or next day, more pics.I'll pee first, this time.


*I've got updates for you.... BALLS.......!!! *&$%#..


Hows Stoney today.......??
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Awww...sorry about your balls. I'm doing okay...how are you?


Twistyman said:


> *I've got updates for you.... BALLS.......!!! *&$%#..
> 
> 
> Hows Stoney today.......??
> *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

*Good I guess..... A little ticked at the one confirmed and two maybe males... killed one today..... so my 6 year 1 male record broke with a resounding BOOM.....*


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 22, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good I guess..... A little ticked at the one confirmed and two maybe males... killed one today..... so my 6 year 1 male record broke with a resounding BOOM.....*


well you were a little over due...sorry bought your loss all the same!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Poor baby. I'm using fem seeds right now, so I just have to worry about hermies....


Twistyman said:


> *Good I guess..... A little ticked at the one confirmed and two maybe males... killed one today..... so my 6 year 1 male record broke with a resounding BOOM.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Poor baby. I'm using fem seeds right now, so I just have to worry about hermies....


*Always something with these plants..... so hopefully I'll still have three autos left.... they're freaky plants...17 days old 3" tall and showing.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

I just made four clones of mine, I have an arrangement to place them outside this year. Now we just have to see if they do ok.Pics soon.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just made four clones of mine, I have an arrangement to place them outside this year. Now we just have to see if they do ok.Pics soon.


 
NO PICS *NOW!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry, wacky, the old man isn't in the know about the pics.I'm deceiving him. Like a bad girl.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sorry, wacky, the old man isn't in the know about the pics.I'm deceiving him. Like a bad girl.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah....well...he'd do it once,and then.........


wackymack said:


>


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok guys, sorry for the lack of pics, here they are.She seems to be doing well. I took four clones off of her yesterday,and I noticed one of her bottom fan leaves is yellow.This is probably due to lack of light,as the canopy is so bushy. On the big fan leaves, there are a couple of brown spots here and there, but they're pretty old fan leaves in relation to the rest of the plant. Next watewring, I will go ahead with a VERY weak solution of veg nutes.As an aside, some little bastard from around here stole my rain bucket,so I placed another outside, and wrote "Keep your fucking hands off of this" and my address. I didn't know how to write keep your fucking hands off in spanish ion case it was one of the mexican kids, so I just wrote"la policia"Man I was pissed, those tupperware tubs ain't cheap.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

She seems to be growing out and not up.Will she get taller?I know indicas are bushy...should I stretch her a little?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*look at stoney...who hoo...pics look good....number 5 looks like your parkinson came back for a minute...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> She seems to be growing out and not up.Will she get taller?I know indicas are bushy...should I stretch her a little?


*how far away is your light? you could move the light farther away, but she may not stretch much. she looks really healthy.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol.I think I was a little off balance there....


tipsgnob said:


> *look at stoney...who hoo...pics look good....number 5 looks like your parkinson came back for a minute...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

My light is six inches from the top.But it's a 150 watt hps, so...


tipsgnob said:


> *how far away is your light? you could move the light farther away, but she may stretch much. she looks really healthy.*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I didn't know how to write keep your fucking hands off in spanish ion case it was one of the mexican kids, so I just wrote"la policia"Man I was pissed, those tupperware tubs ain't cheap.



I actually LOL'd when I read this part 



Looks like heat stress, I'd move up the light a lil, she's almost as beautiful as you


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Aww, you sweet thing. Ok, I'll move her up a little.Temps have been right around 80.I stuck my hand under there and it didn't seem hot.......but she needs to reach a little, so I'll lift it.[quote="SICC";2272602]I actually LOL'd when I read this part 



Looks like heat stress, I'd move up the light a lil, she's almost as beautiful as you [/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*lift it stoney...............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Watch closely,tips....I have a present for you.


tipsgnob said:


> *lift it stoney...............*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Watch closely,tips....I have a present for you.


 
*MILF*​


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol, you caught me! Always sneaking up on a girl!


wackymack said:


> *MILF*​


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*thank you darling.....thank you very much(my best elvis)...............*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*wacky do you just lurk? *


----------



## wackymack (Mar 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol, you caught me! Always sneaking up on a girl!


 
change it back


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *thank you darling.....thank you very much(my best elvis)...............*


Change what back?


wackymack said:


> change it back


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 23, 2009)

*it's the same picture wacky............*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Lookin' good Stoney...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Stoneys' stonables... Do you PH your water and may I ask what feed and how often you nute/water..........*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

twisty did the foliage look a little dark to you in the pictures


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Color looks OK.. some are plants darker than others I did notice the spots, a bit of leaf crinkle (lack of better term).... and a bit of leaf V'ing.. the water/ nute/PH amounts would be my 1st place to look, saying that I don't PH mine need a tester... I did have bad V'ing last year and gave a shot of calcium and mag.. and it seemed to be much better from there on... I'm writing everything down now...symptoms... what I feed/water or add... I use cal/Mg/algae but only on occasion.... A lot of the nutes and stuff the guy(commercial grower 1500 plants) told me to use when I started are way too strong... I've learned I was off the mark on a lot of my info so I've been reading a lot and changing...
Baby steps...
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

I think she's looking fine... squat and bushy. I think we tend to micro-manage these things indoors, when in the great outdoors our girls endure so much more.

And I agree Twist, as disorganized as I am, I still keep a log on a calendar with my girls noting my watering/feeding and my daily high and low temperature and humidity, if something does go awry at least you have a point of reference. No such thing as too much info... only too much worrying.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> I think she's looking fine... squat and bushy. I think we tend to micro-manage these things indoors, when in the great outdoors our girls endure so much more.
> 
> And I agree Twist, as disorganized as I am, I still keep a log on a calendar with my girls noting my watering/feeding and my daily high and low temperature and humidity, if something does go awry at least you have a point of reference. No such thing as too much info... only too much worrying.


*I did it a bit for the outside(notes), but this inside is a different beast.... way more shit seems to bite your ass..... so I'm trying to get a constant system going and not do so much panic "throw shit at it" thing...*


----------



## EKIMRI (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely Twist, learn to listen to your plants and NEVER overreact.

My #1 rule: Never change more than one variable at a time or you won't know which variable effected the change!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*True... outside I just water and feed.. no humidity/temp/ventilation/smell/power/fire ...etc issues..

*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks!


EKIMRI said:


> Lookin' good Stoney...


Yeah, I use rainwater.It's ph 7.0 and 2 ppm. No nutes yet, because my soil has added nutes. I water when she's dry, which is about every 3 days.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoneys' stonables... Do you PH your water and may I ask what feed and how often you nute/water..........*


I gave her an extra good watering when I took her clones, so that may have darkened her up...she looks normal to me, but maybe it was the dim lights in my bathroom where I took the pics that made you think she was dark.


robert 14617 said:


> twisty did the foliage look a little dark to you in the pictures


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Hows Stoney today...... ??*


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

they've come a long way from those are they going to make it seedlings


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Not dead yet, how YOU doin'?


Twistyman said:


> *Hows Stoney today...... ??*


Yeah, she has.Nice little bush.


robert 14617 said:


> they've come a long way from those are they going to make it seedlings


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not dead yet, how YOU doin'?
> 
> Yeah, she has.Nice little bush.


*Good... bored...straight.... and was hungry...... *


----------



## DmnSpawn (Mar 24, 2009)

""Keep your fucking hands off of this" and my address. I didn't know how to write keep your fucking hands off in spanish ion case it was one of the mexican kids, so I just wrote"la policia"Man I was pissed, those tupperware tubs ain't cheap"

Rofl that is the funniest thing I've read today so now I have to watch the rest of your grow ha ha! Looking like a good bush you have there!
Check out my thread I bushed out a Hindu Kush / Skunk clone to next week and she is now 21 days into flowering!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

DmnSpawn said:


> ""Keep your fucking hands off of this" and my address. I didn't know how to write keep your fucking hands off in spanish ion case it was one of the mexican kids, so I just wrote"la policia"Man I was pissed, those tupperware tubs ain't cheap"
> 
> Rofl that is the funniest thing I've read today so now I have to watch the rest of your grow ha ha! Looking like a good bush you have there!
> Check out my thread I bushed out a Hindu Kush / Skunk clone to next week and she is now 21 days into flowering!


*Hi... you really should "quote" the post you're replying to... I thought you were being lippy and was putting on my boots to come give you a good smack....... luck with the grow... *


----------



## robert 14617 (Mar 24, 2009)

it was a little creepy at first


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Good... bored...straight.... and was hungry...... *


 
your boyfriend left town for the week?

so you got bored and decided to become straight for the week and starve yourself of cock?kiss-ass

i kid,its ok that you dont have any sperm swimmin up yer but or swimmin around yer belly


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

wackymack said:


> your boyfriend left town for the week?
> 
> so you got bored and decided to become straight for the week and starve yourself of cock?kiss-ass
> 
> i kid,its ok that you dont have any sperm swimmin up yer but or swimmin around yer belly


*Don't be a prick all your life........ Take a day off.......... 


Oh yeah....


*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Don't be a prick all your life........ Take a day off..........
> 
> 
> Oh yeah....
> ...


Lol that shit made me laugh


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Lol that shit made me laugh


*Wait till we really ramp it up..... where'd that weed wacky go....... *


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Wait till we really ramp it up..... where'd that weed wacky go....... *


 
poopin

i had a fudge smuge,almost baked somebrownies in my shorts,i wouldve had to do doody laundry. i gave my blackhole a scrub after the chocolate smuged


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

My stew is now simmering on the stove.


Twistyman said:


> *Good... bored...straight.... and was hungry...... *


Thanks!I'll check it out!


DmnSpawn said:


> ""Keep your fucking hands off of this" and my address. I didn't know how to write keep your fucking hands off in spanish ion case it was one of the mexican kids, so I just wrote"la policia"Man I was pissed, those tupperware tubs ain't cheap"
> 
> Rofl that is the funniest thing I've read today so now I have to watch the rest of your grow ha ha! Looking like a good bush you have there!
> Check out my thread I bushed out a Hindu Kush / Skunk clone to next week and she is now 21 days into flowering!


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

wackymack said:


> poopin
> 
> i had a fudge smuge,almost baked somebrownies in my shorts,i wouldve had to do doody laundry. i gave my blackhole a scrub after the chocolate smuged


*Thanks for sharing that nugget.......
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Wacky is one of a kind, lol.


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wacky is one of a kind, lol.


 
more like 1egg and 1sperm out of 150,000 sperm, i was a fast swimmer


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

You got lucky, eh? I heard female sperm are usually faster.


wackymack said:


> more like 1egg and 1sperm out of 150,000 sperm, i was a fast swimmer


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

wackymack said:


> more like 1egg and 1sperm out of 150,000 sperm, i was a fast swimmer


*100,000,000 sperm and thats the one that made it........... ????? *


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You got lucky, eh? I heard female sperm are usually faster.


 
yeah well i proved that point wrong,im faster than michael phelps,swim swim as fast as you can,you cant catch me cus im the doggy paddle man


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

You probably sold crack to all the other sperm and then swam away laughing as they od'd!


wackymack said:


> yeah well i proved that point wrong,im faster than michael phelps,swim swim as fast as you can,you cant catch me cus im the doggy paddle man


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You probably sold crack to all the other sperm and then swam away laughing as they od'd!


 
no they took a detour and decided to go the long way around and snuck out of the party to go in me mums bum,thats why i got to the finish line


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Satan is British?


wackymack said:


> in me mums bum


----------



## wackymack (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Satan is British?


 
oi crikey why ye say me's be british?


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

*Watch it or she'll sic the Old Bill on you and you'll end up at the Baily after getting grassed up......*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 24, 2009)

Help stoney and friends.... If u get a chance go to the last page of my journal and help me on an important decision!kiss-ass


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 24, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Help stoney and friends.... If u get a chance go to the last page of my journal and help me on an important decision!kiss-ass


*I like to try all sorts of stuff... flower it some more... try the re veg .. try your had at cloning.. etc what you got to lose... IMO

*hell I've seen worse from people ready to throw a parade over some sorry stick plant..... its not bad looking all in all......
*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 24, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I like to try all sorts of stuff... flower it some more... try the re veg .. try your had at cloning.. etc what you got to lose... IMO
> 
> *hell I've seen worse from people ready to throw a parade over some sorry stick plant..... its not bad looking all in all......
> *


Yeah i know what u mean.. My wanting to reveg it is partly due to me not having the patience to wait for another one to reach that size/ maturity... And i heard it was easier to reveg than to try and take a clone late in flowering and reveg it.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 24, 2009)

Give it a try.I'm no expert, but what the hell.


MurderAlley said:


> Yeah i know what u mean.. My wanting to reveg it is partly due to me not having the patience to wait for another one to reach that size/ maturity... And i heard it was easier to reveg than to try and take a clone late in flowering and reveg it.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm so high right now . . .


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Give it a try.I'm no expert, but what the hell.


lol I think im goin for it!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 24, 2009)

*just do it............*


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 24, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *just do it............*



but im scarred....will you hold me?

Lol i chopped off a few buds and stuck it back to veg...Hope all goes well. Thanks Guys


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I best get some odor absorbing gel, then...
> 
> Yeah, I don't have much company, either.But what if folks can smell it outside when it gets going?Gonna have to take steps, man!


That was a huge problem for me first time around. Well, no, not huge, just in ONE small area, not even directly in front of the door to that room, you could just whiff it every now and then. It was exasperating. And there were people I did NOT want in my home at the time. Lemme tell you, that was one nervous week in my life.

Then I had my scrogged skunk. I don't know if it's because I finally laid out the bucks for a good carbon filter, or not, but it seemed that plant just had no odor. IT was amazing. It had, get this, a light, peppery smell to it, lol. Really. I would LOVE to grow that strain again, just to see if I'm right that it's great for stealth because it hardly had any odor (it was one of attitude's freebies--G13 Labs Power Skunk).

If you've got odor problems now, you might want to tell Old Man that you've got to invest the bucks in a real carbon filter. It could get overpowering.

So. When are you going to start scrogging? I may have missed something, as I went from, I think, page 15 or so, to the end, then started reading backwards (yes, I am aware that sounds too weird, but this IS the Internet, right??).

I LOVE LOVE LOVE LST and scrogging, anything that messes with a plant. That's what I found out about myself when I finally got around to growing. I could not leave them alone. I know, I know, I know . . . such a newbie thing. But my scrog came out so nice and I just LOVED doing it. Too cool. First I did LST, and then it just looked like I could scrog it. Having had zero experience with it, I just figured out what I was going to do, how I was going to do it, and I made the screen out of a cheap picture frame. It was FUN!

Wonderful thread, lots of great info from a lot of people here. Kudos Stoney, kudos! Here's to your little baby growing into a bushy shrub! I'll definitely be sticking around to see how it all goes. And wow, so interesting about the cinnamon! (Did you know that ants hate spearmint? If you ever get them marching in thru a window, or something, sprinkle some on the sill, and presto! Gone and no poisons!)


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

It seems ok now...maybe I'm just used to it.Some days it's smellier than others. I saw a thread panhead made on making your own carbon filter...I tucked that away in my little head for later. As for scrogging, I'll be doing that soon, I just have to get the man to trim the screen for me,because he has such big strong hands, and the wire cutter is dull. And i didn't know that about spearmint, but I always heard that hedge balls.get rid of ants, too.


Leilani Garden said:


> That was a huge problem for me first time around. Well, no, not huge, just in ONE small area, not even directly in front of the door to that room, you could just whiff it every now and then. It was exasperating. And there were people I did NOT want in my home at the time. Lemme tell you, that was one nervous week in my life.
> 
> Then I had my scrogged skunk. I don't know if it's because I finally laid out the bucks for a good carbon filter, or not, but it seemed that plant just had no odor. IT was amazing. It had, get this, a light, peppery smell to it, lol. Really. I would LOVE to grow that strain again, just to see if I'm right that it's great for stealth because it hardly had any odor (it was one of attitude's freebies--G13 Labs Power Skunk).
> 
> ...


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It seems ok now...maybe I'm just used to it.Some days it's smellier than others. I saw a thread panhead made on making your own carbon filter...I tucked that away in my little head for later. As for scrogging, I'll be doing that soon, I just have to get the man to trim the screen for me,because he has such big strong hands, and the wire cutter is dull. And i didn't know that about spearmint, but I always heard that hedge balls.get rid of ants, too.


I haven't got a clue as to what hedge balls are, so no opinion on that; but I can tell you that spearmint works on ants. And sometimes cayenne will get rid of certain bugs.

YOu know, I really, really respect Panhead. He was one of the first people whose posts on this site stood out to me, as in: "Listen to this guy; he knows what he's talking about." BUT . . . I tried several DIY filers, and I wound up wasting money and time. I finally gave in and just bought the filter. For $90 I think it's money well spent. 

Just ask Tips and New Growth what I went thru with filters and fans! OMG, I blew up their maliboxes with HELP ME HELP ME messages. Answers: From Tips: I don't care. I don't have that problem (He's so mean). From New Growth: KEEP THE FILTER. 

Since I do need to be concerned with odor, I took NG's advice and kept the filter. 

But honestly, I have no idea if it was the filter working or if this plant just has a "light, peppery, refreshing" odor (doens't that sound like a commercial for something? So refreshing!). Even curing in the jar, this stuff does not have a strong odor (but it will work just fine on your brain, yes indeed).

I would never, ever skimp on a filter again if stealth was an issue. That's just my opinion, so take it with a grain of salt. And if Panhead's DIY filter works for you, more power to you. God knows I tried a lot of stuff, then wound up kicking myself in the behind and bought the darned thing. 

Oh, I also bought an Ionizer? I think that's what it's called. It's an air "cleanser" or some such nonsense. Glyclolized? All I know is that I saw it my way overpriced hydro store and then found it for half the price on amazon. I wound up paying about $50 with shipping for the mister itself, which has a 15-min timer, and two cans of the ionizer air freshener/cleanser. I have it in the room (where I've also got things in bags that let off odor, ya know??? even though grow is done), and I've used the other can to just spray into the air when I'm smoking in the house. All in all, I have to say that I'm pleased with it. I do not, however, think it would cover up the odor coming from a really steamy plant. It helps, definitely.

And now? Sometimes when I walk by that room? I **think** at first that I can smell weed, but then I realize it's just ionizer; I must be associating that odor with weed. 

That's my input. Get a real filter if you have to remain very stealthy. 

I'll find you the link to the thing I got from amazon, if you're interested. So refreshing!

EDIT: Oh yeah, if you're going to scrog this plant, you need to start doing that pretty soon. That's what I think, anyway, but I'm not an expert by any means. It seems to me, from my experience with two grows, taht if you wait too long, the branches get too rigid and you can break them off. LST them when you can . . . when the branches are still pliable; then scrog--which really is a form of LST, in my humble opinion. What you need is for the branches to be very pliable. And at one month, your plants might start getting too much strength in the branches for it to work well. IT would suck, suck, suck, to break the branch now, you know?

Also, I believe it is in the advanced section . . . check out GenFranco's threads on supercropping. You can do all of these things together. Very cool stuff. I cannot wait to do more supercropping, now that I"m not afraid of it anymore. I did do it to my skunk, and I got good results; I just did not do more than one spot because I was too afraid of killing something. Nah, that was silly. 

My two cents. Take with a grain of salt. Not an expert at all.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

http://www.osagehedgeballs.com/


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'll take a look at that link.I'm just trying not to spend any more right now, lol.He just now agreed to vents.I bet I can get away with some perfume oil on the exhaust,ot even a dryer sheet.I'll just have to experiment. I can always blame the skunky smell on my tomcats.As far as stealth,yeah, it's ideal, don't really want the kid knowing I grow.But vents aren't exactly stealthy.


Leilani Garden said:


> I haven't got a clue as to what hedge balls are, so no opinion on that; but I can tell you that spearmint works on ants. And sometimes cayenne will get rid of certain bugs.
> 
> YOu know, I really, really respect Panhead. He was one of the first people whose posts on this site stood out to me, as in: "Listen to this guy; he knows what he's talking about." BUT . . . I tried several DIY filers, and I wound up wasting money and time. I finally gave in and just bought the filter. For $90 I think it's money well spent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It seems ok now...maybe I'm just used to it.Some days it's smellier than others. I saw a thread panhead made on making your own carbon filter...I tucked that away in my little head for later. As for scrogging, I'll be doing that soon, I just have to get the man to trim the screen for me,because he has such big strong hands, and the wire cutter is dull. And i didn't know that about spearmint, but I always heard that hedge balls.get rid of ants, too.


*Stoney.. my plants are less than 8' from my front door.... if you only have a plant or two they're not THAT smelly.. I just keep the old febreeze spray near and one pssst and you can't smell it.. They also sell odor rocks at most grocery stores where the air sprays are...... just don't put glade, other air fresh cones/etc near the plants... they don't like them and will react..*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Stoney.. my plants are less than 8' from my front door.... if you only have a plant or two they're not THAT smelly.. I just keep the old febreeze spray near and one pssst and you can't smell it.. They also sell odor rocks at most grocery stores where the air sprays are...... just don't put glade, other air fresh cones/etc near the plants... they don't like them and will react..*


The problem with febreeze is that it just does not last. I tried that. I also tried the little febreeze carbon filter battery operated thing--nada. It sucked. 

But you're right. If it's just one plant, how overpowering could it get? I don't know. My concern would be that if it's got a noticeable odor right now, at this age, that it might get worse, or even overpowering later on while flowering. 

I've never heard of odor rocks. 

I agree, don't put glade or any of that stuff near the plants. That's one thing that people around here to seem to agree on: none of that stuff near the plants. They'll taste like it. I wouldn't be too keen on smoking something that had been ingesting that via its foliage either. Sounds wretched! 

One thing I just remembered that I did not too long ago when I did have an odor problem from plants drying: I put a good quality scented candle inside a metal bowl and let it sit overnight inside the room, right on the other side of teh door. No odor the next morning at all, just the candle. It's not a long term solution by any means, but it'll work in a pinch.

Edited to add: The hedge balls look interesting. It says on that site that they are from some sort of orange tree. Does anyone know if it's just a tree/bush that is called an orange tree, or is it really citrus? Stoney, you've tried these things?

Edited again to add: Stoney, I missed where you said you'd take a look at that thing I got from amazon. I've got to run, so I just did a quick search. There are SO many of these on amazon, so I just did a search and looked for the company I got it from via amazon, which is shoplet.

Here are some of their time mist/ionizer products. The one I got, via amazon, had the dispenser and two cans of product. Just check these out to see which deal best fits your needs. I've been using mine for about, ummmm, six weeks, and I've not run out yet and the thing spritzes every fifteen mins. You could probably stick one of these on the wall near the closet. If anyone asks, you're just trying to combat the kitty odor, right??

http://www.shoplet.com/office/cgi-bin/search8.php?mode=all&key=Time+Mist&ek=time mist&cat=all&cpu=all&range=0&SR=SRTESTSID&gclid=CICx0d7pvpkCFQEuxwodpDlIdA


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

*This is not exactly the one I meant.. they have them here and they're like putting baking soda in the fridge.. they draw odor and absorb them...
**
Super Stone Air Freshener, Vanilla*

Model # STN-23 by Yankee Warehouse 




$2.79 




*In Stock* - Estimate Delivery Date





Place this concentrated super stone under a seat or in the trunk of a car or where ever desire home, office, car or boat. Just slit the bag and place were desired. To avoid possible staining leave stone in bag and do not place on any surface. This Super Stone Air Freshener is one of many top quality items in our Air Fresheners department.
*MSDS:* Super Stone Air Freshener, Vanilla

Aubuchon Item # *112364*
Other Related Departments: Air Fresheners
Yankee Warehouse Air Fresheners
Yankee Warehouse


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 25, 2009)

Dang stoney how far back must i look to find some actual photos haha.
went back a few pages no pix but a post from NG's crazy ace stuck out for some reason.
Ill keep searching.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 25, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Dang stoney how far back must i look to find some actual photos haha.
> went back a few pages no pix but a post from NG's crazy ace stuck out for some reason.
> Ill keep searching.


*They go up...they go down... just like a toilet seat........ *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

My brother used them on cockroaches before. I'll check the link out.


Leilani Garden said:


> The problem with febreeze is that it just does not last. I tried that. I also tried the little febreeze carbon filter battery operated thing--nada. It sucked.
> 
> But you're right. If it's just one plant, how overpowering could it get? I don't know. My concern would be that if it's got a noticeable odor right now, at this age, that it might get worse, or even overpowering later on while flowering.
> 
> ...



An update: She was showing the same signs of mg def.again, so I went ahead and gave her the epsom salt treatment while it was early.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My brother used them on cockroaches before. I'll check the link out.
> 
> 
> An update: She was showing the same signs of mg def.again, so I went ahead and gave her the epsom salt treatment while it was early.


*hey poo... how did that work out for you?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

I just gave it to her today because I noticed those marks on the leaves again.


tipsgnob said:


> *hey poo... how did that work out for you?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just gave it to her today because I noticed those marks on the leaves again.


*when are you going to sog...I wanna watch.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

Soon.Gotta get the old man to cut the damn screens for me, or at least get to a store.I'm stuck here all the time. I don't drive.


tipsgnob said:


> *when are you going to sog...I wanna watch.*


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 25, 2009)

you dont drive? ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

I never learned. I don't like it.[quote="SICC";2283244]you dont drive? ?[/quote]


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Soon.Gotta get the old man to cut the damn screens for me, or at least get to a store.I'm stuck here all the time. I don't drive.


*no doubt...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes.I am trapped.Come save me.Bring weed.


tipsgnob said:


> *no doubt...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I never learned. I don't like it.


*hmmm...I bet you would love riding with me......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

I tend to space off and look at the scenery.Besides,I never have to be a designated driver this way.


tipsgnob said:


> *hmmm...I bet you would love riding with me......*


----------



## wackymack (Mar 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hmmm...I bet you would love riding me......*


 
pervert


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 25, 2009)

*wacky you sick bastard....what's up*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

The pot calls the kettle black.


wackymack said:


> pervert


You know....


tipsgnob said:


> *wacky you sick bastard....what's up*


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney I have a message from LG:
But right now what she needs is someone to tell her: GET A FRIGING FILTER if the odor's already a problem! My gosh, she's in a little closet, in a mobile home, at fours weeks in, and already odor is a problem? The DIY stuff is not going to work. She needs to get a grip on that asap. Even I didn't have odor problems like that, yet I realized the danger they posed.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 25, 2009)

It's not bad, dude.I can't smell it unless I open the door, and then not every time.I guess maybe I made it sound worse than it was, somehow, lol.


NewGrowth said:


> Stoney I have a message from LG:
> But right now what she needs is someone to tell her: GET A FRIGING FILTER if the odor's already a problem! My gosh, she's in a little closet, in a mobile home, at fours weeks in, and already odor is a problem? The DIY stuff is not going to work. She needs to get a grip on that asap. Even I didn't have odor problems like that, yet I realized the danger they posed.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's not bad, dude.I can't smell it unless I open the door, and then not every time.I guess maybe I made it sound worse than it was, somehow, lol.


K just sending a message I did not even know you had an odor problem. Shows how well I pay attention


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

You're just here for the sex talk.I understand.


NewGrowth said:


> K just sending a message I did not even know you had an odor problem. Shows how well I pay attention


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*I like stoney's odor.........*


----------



## 420weedman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's not bad, dude.I can't smell it unless I open the door, and then not every time.I guess maybe I made it sound worse than it was, somehow, lol.



leave your house for a day ... then come back and smell ..... then decide if you have a problem


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey!Get your nose outta there!


tipsgnob said:


> *I like stoney's odor.........*


A good idea.


420weedman said:


> leave your house for a day ... then come back and smell ..... then decide if you have a problem


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey!Get your nose outta there!
> 
> A good idea.


*that's not my nose...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey!Get your nose outta there!
> 
> A good idea.





tipsgnob said:


> *that's not my nose...........*


*LOL.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow.That's small.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's not my nose...........*


Twisty!


Twistyman said:


> *LOL.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow.That's small.
> 
> *we would be a good fit then...you sad you were really...you know....so a big dick would be wasted anyway....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, I never said that in so many words, my dear, just said I tended to be dry and it was hard to insert the rabbit...


tipsgnob said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.That's small.
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*is the rabbit the right size dear?*


Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I never said that in so many words, my dear, just said I tended to be dry and it was hard to insert the rabbit...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

It's a little big.


tipsgnob said:


> *is the rabbit the right size dear?*
> 
> 
> Stoney McFried said:
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> It's a little big.
> 
> 
> tipsgnob said:
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

You horn dog.


tipsgnob said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > It's a little big.*then I am GOOD!!!*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

*horndog? *


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Wow.That's small.
> 
> Twisty!


*Num num num *



tipsgnob said:


> Stoney McFried said:
> 
> 
> > Wow.That's small.
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Num num num *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Num num num *
> 
> HAHAHAHA!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 27, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Yeah i know what u mean.. My wanting to reveg it is partly due to me not having the patience to wait for another one to reach that size/ maturity... And i heard it was easier to reveg than to try and take a clone late in flowering and reveg it.


As far as patience and re-vegging...you will need it. She goes through some strange hormonal changes when she becomes one of the living dead...I have waited out 2 different strains through re-veg and it takes a while. It is great if you need to keep the strain, but if you have access to new clones or seeds, both would be faster, but not nearly as interesting!



Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'll take a look at that link.I'm just trying not to spend any more right now, lol.He just now agreed to vents.I bet I can get away with some perfume oil on the exhaust,ot even a dryer sheet.I'll just have to experiment. I can always blame the skunky smell on my tomcats.As far as stealth,yeah, it's ideal, don't really want the kid knowing I grow.But vents aren't exactly stealthy.


Stoney, I live in a tin can also but grow inside. I vent into the attic and it tends to drift a little under the house from the walls. Like you I did not notice the smell all the time. For me it was when the air had been still and a little humid.

I went to the Home Sinkhole and got the carbon prefilter for air cleaners for $9.99. I have seen a DIY filter plan that uses this material, so this is not my novel idea. It comes as a long strip maybe 8' long and 18" wide. It looks like a green scratcher from your kitchen except it is black and has activated carbon all over and through it. I cut a piece about a foot long and folded it into three layers ( just seemed like a single layer was not enough and 3 layers would not restrict my blower too much). This leaves me with 7 (only cuz I did not measure and cut it at like 15" or I would have had 8 ) refills.
This would be the high tech version of the bounce, but equally as low tech. I kinda stuffed it in the hole and stapled it to the sides of the intake (exhaust from flower box to cool lamp and out). This and a glade twist up air freshener under the house near the utilities just incase the meter reader gets a whiff.

Then for in the house a lysol air cleaner timed spray near the door. (like 7 bucks at wally world.

This solved my problem completely, though some of my strains are not very stinky. The k-train is if she gets bumped or when moved. I love skunky smelling buds, but I don't want to advertise.


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 27, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> As far as patience and re-vegging...you will need it. She goes through some strange hormonal changes when she becomes one of the living dead...I have waited out 2 different strains through re-veg and it takes a while. It is great if you need to keep the strain, but if you have access to new clones or seeds, both would be faster, but not nearly as interesting!
> 
> Yeah i went thru with it that night! I took off all the buds i could and its been back in 24/0 for almost 2 days. If it pulls thru its gonna be one crazy ass plant.. I swear its gonna have about 50 branches right off the bat!


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 27, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Hayduke said:
> 
> 
> > As far as patience and re-vegging...you will need it. She goes through some strange hormonal changes when she becomes one of the living dead...I have waited out 2 different strains through re-veg and it takes a while. It is great if you need to keep the strain, but if you have access to new clones or seeds, both would be faster, but not nearly as interesting!
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 27, 2009)

Awesome idea, thanks!I'm thinking of going and bying an extra 300 watt cfl for my plant,just to give extra light.


Hayduke said:


> As far as patience and re-vegging...you will need it. She goes through some strange hormonal changes when she becomes one of the living dead...I have waited out 2 different strains through re-veg and it takes a while. It is great if you need to keep the strain, but if you have access to new clones or seeds, both would be faster, but not nearly as interesting!
> 
> Stoney, I live in a tin can also but grow inside. I vent into the attic and it tends to drift a little under the house from the walls. Like you I did not notice the smell all the time. For me it was when the air had been still and a little humid.
> 
> ...


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 28, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> MurderAlley said:
> 
> 
> > They are great if you want to take lots of clones. I would caution against the stress of 24/0. I have seen this cause late flower hermaphrodites across 3 strains.
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> Hayduke said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mean during a re-veg or does that go for anything in veg? aND iis a late flower hermaphrodite where you have a flawless bud and then next time u go in a flower is poking right out of it?
> ...


----------



## MurderAlley (Mar 28, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> MurderAlley said:
> 
> 
> > Anytime during veg. it is unnatural for most strains and is stressful. And yes a perfect female flower and every once in a while a banana pops out. This is an evolutionary response to save self. In bad seasons and if no polination occurs, this is a last ditch effort for the plant to reproduce, which is it's only goal in life. However, I seem to have damaged the DNA as daughters show the same trait. For me it manifests at about 4 weeks and again at around 6 or 7 and increases in frequency until harvest. Also 24/0 is not faster. It is actually slower. Notice how much she grows when first put in the dark. This rest is important.
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 28, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> bananna describes it perfectly. That happened on 2 of my ladies!! I just took em off and havent seen more. It sounds like theres merit to what your saying.. Hope i havent messed up all the plants. So what would u say is a "prime" veg cycle 20/4 18/6 or 16/8??
> 
> PS- Sorry for havin my questiones in your thread stoney!!! Ill suck your toes to make it up to u or something


18/6 or 17/7 if you want to save a buck. Keep an eye for more and get them before they get too mature. If you have a large garden you are f'd. The bad part is; I have seen this on clones which were not under 24/0, so it seems to be permanent. I am phasing out mine, but it is hard to let go. Re-vegging will not make it better either. Unless this is the best smoke you ever had, I would not waste my time re-vegging, it takes forever.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

It's cool.We all learn something from discussion.


MurderAlley said:


> PS- Sorry for havin my questiones in your thread stoney!!! Ill suck your toes to make it up to u or something


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

Dudes and dudettes...I have my screen nearly completed, I just need string.This is so cool, I'm proud of myself...it's made of really thick painted cardboard(the kind that doesn't go soggy easily)and duct tape.I'm using twine or fishing line to make the squares.And, if I have to tear it down in a hurry, it cost me nothing and is biodegradable!Yeah!I'll show it when it's set up.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*Good stuff Stoney... I use "things on hand" myself.. can't be throwing $$ at things I can make myself..... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

*that's what growing is all about for me...I don't buy anything I can make myself...$$$$*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *that's what growing is all about for me...I don't buy anything I can make myself...$$$$*


*Hey tips....... damn I'm spelling shit wrong all over.. Alzheimer's.. ...

I always find if you look around you find the same thing elsewhere without a "specified application" way cheaper.... a tool is a tool..tills its a garden wow miracle tool then its 3x the cost..
Like gov paying $150.00 for a bolt thats $4.00 anywhere else...
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hey tips....... damn I'm spelling shit wrong all over.. Alzheimer's.. ...*
> 
> *I always find if you look around you find the same thing elsewhere without a "specified application" way cheaper.... a tool is a tool..tills its a garden wow miracle tool then its 3x the cost..*
> *Like gov paying $150.00 for a bolt thats $4.00 anywhere else...*


*exactly....a guy in another thread asked me if I used my grow bags over and I said sure I do..he said he throws his away after each grow....??*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

*LOL... I was looking at relative humidity/temp gauges at the hardware...$9.95 for a good one..the same thing is like $26.00 at the hydro store..... Do you like the grow bags.. ? I've not tried them... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *LOL... I was looking at relative humidity/temp gauges at the hardware...$9.95 for a good one..the same thing is like $26.00 at the hydro store..... Do you like the grow bags.. ? I've not tried them... *


*I like them...but when you water you have to be careful, if you hit the edge of the bag it will fold over and your nutes will pour on the ground.*


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I like them...but when you water you have to be careful, if you hit the edge of the bag it will fold over and your nutes will pour on the ground.*


*Thats what I was thinking.. plus I'm not that steady on my feet and if it'll spill... I'll spill it... oh well back to lead bottom pots...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 29, 2009)

I agree guys.I knew I held on to that packing material the tv was in for a reason.Today I'm going to get some compost and some organic soil...gonna transfer her into a big wide pot.I think the soil is burning her a bit, and she seems to need more room for her roots.


Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff Stoney... I use "things on hand" myself.. can't be throwing $$ at things I can make myself..... *





tipsgnob said:


> *that's what growing is all about for me...I don't buy anything I can make myself...$$$$*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dudes and dudettes...I have my screen nearly completed, I just need string.This is so cool, I'm proud of myself...it's made of really thick painted cardboard(the kind that doesn't go soggy easily)and duct tape.I'm using twine or fishing line to make the squares.And, if I have to tear it down in a hurry, it cost me nothing and is biodegradable!Yeah!I'll show it when it's set up.


Hahah I love this cause u said dudes and dudettes mainly and cause ur turning into an insane grow monkey stoney good stuff although ur being kinda greedy with the porn
Just thought id stop in with some thread love.


----------



## NewGrowth (Mar 29, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Thats what I was thinking.. plus I'm not that steady on my feet and if it'll spill... I'll spill it... oh well back to lead bottom pots...... *


The grow bags work well if you pack them into a space. I've seen SOG done that way.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Mar 29, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> The grow bags work well if you pack them into a space. I've seen SOG done that way.


Whaddup NG... How u been man..
I agree haha but damn if i my first bag didnt get spilled. I got it in a small tupperware bowl i had laying around now propped up nice. But i do think the bags are the best way to go especially saving space.. I think id go with the 1 gallon bag's next time tho on cutting str8 to flower with short veg..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, I'll post more, I've just been busy. Right now I'm gonna have that Jesus Christ tag removed,cuz somebody did it to piss me off, I'm sure.


onthedl0008 said:


> Hahah I love this cause u said dudes and dudettes mainly and cause ur turning into an insane grow monkey stoney good stuff although ur being kinda greedy with the porn
> Just thought id stop in with some thread love.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

We got trouble guys. I transferred her out of her old soil because it appeared she was getting nute burn.Her leaves are yellowing from the bottom up, and dying.I can't decide whether she needs a flush or more N. Take a look and tell me what you think.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> We got trouble guys. I transferred her out of her old soil because it appeared she was getting nute burn.Her leaves are yellowing from the bottom up, and dying.I can't decide whether she needs a flush or more N. Take a look and tell me what you think.


were these pics before or after the repot?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

After, but the reason I repotted was because the leaves were already doing that...repotting has accelerated the process, it seems.


tipsgnob said:


> were these pics before or after the repot?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> After, but the reason I repotted was because the leaves were already doing that...repotting has accelerated the process, it seems.


*have you given it any nutes yet or it still just soil?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

The soil had nutes in it...I changed to organic soil last night.When the problem started, I had watered her, and I added like......a scant eighth of a teaspoon miracle grow to a 2 liter bottle.But I only used like half of that bottle,because she had started yellowing and I figured she was getting low on nutes, or that had hurt her when I cloned her, and she was using extra nutes to heal.


tipsgnob said:


> *have you given it any nutes yet or it still just soil?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

That was about a week ago, and she's slowly gotten worse...then after the repot, she got really bad.I didn't damage any roots, her soil was dry so she was easy to remove from the pot.I watered her into the new soil, but not any more than usual.


----------



## Twistyman (Mar 31, 2009)

*Thats pretty hash shit... when you re potted did you rinse the roots a bit.. your water/PH seems to be a real issue in my opinion... just moisten the soil and repot and see if it slows in a day or so... if you feel the situation worsens... you seem to have mentioned a water thing before.... do you have promix or a soil with spagnum..it'll drain and flush easy any salts excess nutes.... just a thought....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

No, I didn't rinse them. I'm now using miracle grow organic soil. I check the ph of my water every time.I always make sure it's between 6.5 and 7.0 before I water.But the soil with nutes in it may have had hot spots. If I flush, I'll have to use my home water, and that's ph 8.4.I have no more soil to repot.


Twistyman said:


> *Thats pretty hash shit... when you re potted did you rinse the roots a bit.. your water/PH seems to be a real issue in my opinion... just moisten the soil and repot and see if it slows in a day or so... if you feel the situation worsens... you seem to have mentioned a water thing before.... do you have promix or a soil with spagnum..it'll drain and flush easy any salts excess nutes.... just a thought....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That was about a week ago, and she's slowly gotten worse...then after the repot, she got really bad.I didn't damage any roots, *her soil was dry* so she was easy to remove from the pot.I watered her into the new soil, but not any more than usual.


*she didn't get too dry did she? *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't believe so.It was time to water her, so I transferred her, then I watered.


tipsgnob said:


> *she didn't get too dry did she? *


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't believe so.It was time to water her, so I transferred her, then I watered.


ah hah.....after you repotted, the rest of her looks good? it's just the bottom leaves...?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

No, a couple of top leaves look like that, but only a couple.It's the fan leaves that are bad.


tipsgnob said:


> ah hah.....after you repotted, the rest of her looks good? it's just the bottom leaves...?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

Well.It looks like I have to make an executive decision. I'm going to flush.


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*I would flush....isn't mg REALLY high in N.?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, i know that mg def. Can lead to n, p, and k.....so I'll have the old man help me lift this heavy pot of dirt(I used a whole big bag of soil in a ten gallon or so tub)and flush.Hopefully, she recovers.Sigh.This plant likes attention.


tipsgnob said:


> *I would flush....isn't mg REALLY in N.?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

You know, now that I look, it seems that I shouldn't be giving them water over 6.5.I could have sworn it was seven.If I flush her with my tap water, that will be more of the same...oh goody. I have to lower the ph of the water, so I can't just use my shower head.Sigh.


Twistyman said:


> *Thats pretty hash shit... when you re potted did you rinse the roots a bit.. your water/PH seems to be a real issue in my opinion... just moisten the soil and repot and see if it slows in a day or so... if you feel the situation worsens... you seem to have mentioned a water thing before.... do you have promix or a soil with spagnum..it'll drain and flush easy any salts excess nutes.... just a thought....*


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You know, now that I look, it seems that I shouldn't be giving them water over 6.5.I could have sworn it was seven.If I flush her with my tap water, that will be more of the same...oh goody. I have to lower the ph of the water, so I can't just use my shower head.Sigh.


Hey Stoney, As for pH, it depends on the pH of the soil and the medium ending at 6.3. Garden Knowm used miracle grow for the Seemore Bud's cfl book and it was a pH of 5.1 so he used water of a pH of 7.4 "in the first half of the plants life" I assume the acidic nutes begin to wash out and the soil pH starts to rise. It seems alot of people use FFOF soil which is made for MJ and starts out at pH of ~6.4. I have found I have fewer problems closer to 6.0 in soil or coco, though I am far from problem free and share this with the disclaimer of my limited experience!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

So a onetime flush with alkaline tap water should act as kind of a balancing agent, you think?


Hayduke said:


> Hey Stoney, As for pH, it depends on the pH of the soil and the medium ending at 6.3. Garden Knowm used miracle grow for the Seemore Bud's cfl book and it was a pH of 5.1 so he used water of a pH of 7.4 "in the first half of the plants life" I assume the acidic nutes begin to wash out and the soil pH starts to rise. It seems alot of people use FFOF soil which is made for MJ and starts out at pH of ~6.4. I have found I have fewer problems closer to 6.0 in soil or coco, though I am far from problem free and share this with the disclaimer of my limited experience!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*I concur.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

Good, then.The old man is gonna help me lift this fucker, lol.


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 31, 2009)

I would think the tap would be ok for this. i honestly did not see the problem being discussed as your journal can get a little ADHD, and I am not qualified in diagnosis anyway...but have you checked pH of any run off? if acidic I would say for sure on the tap. Also I would also not do a "flush" at least in the sense of 3-4 times the pot volume. I would give clear water for a few waterings and may run off a bit the first time, but I think a soaked pot may do more harm than good as she suffocates...oh wait you have nuted soil...so I don't know.
Would the extra water make soluable more nutes than can be used and therefore need to flush heavily?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

I switched to organic soil.


Hayduke said:


> I would think the tap would be ok for this. i honestly did not see the problem being discussed as your journal can get a little ADHD, and I am not qualified in diagnosis anyway...but have you checked pH of any run off? if acidic I would say for sure on the tap. Also I would also not do a "flush" at least in the sense of 3-4 times the pot volume. I would give clear water for a few waterings and may run off a bit the first time, but I think a soaked pot may do more harm than good as she suffocates...oh wait you have nuted soil...so I don't know.
> Would the extra water make soluable more nutes than can be used and therefore need to flush heavily?


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

*hmmm...orgasmic soil....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

Sticky.


tipsgnob said:


> *hmmm...orgasmic soil....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sticky.


 *I bet that would make for some dank weed..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

I don't think I wanna know. I was thinking of putting some of my blood in the soil.


tipsgnob said:


> *I bet that would make for some dank weed..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't think I wanna know. I was thinking of putting some of my blood in the soil.


*bury a tampon...*


----------



## Hayduke (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't think I wanna know. I was thinking of putting some of my blood in the soil.


You think she is bitchy now...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

I use pads.I hate tampons.That shit is supposed to come out, not stay in there.Who wants a big dry wad of cotton in their cooch? I tried them before, I had a hell of a time...I was about 18.I asked my friend if I could try one of hers, she said sure, so I go and try to get one in, takes me six tampons.Finally, it's inserted,and I go downstairs.I start cramping about thirty minutes later, I go up and try to pull it out.My coochie would not let go.I was crying, I thought I was gonna have to call an ambulance.My friend was outside yelling"Just relax!" I was like "I'm trying!" Finally I got it out,and then there's all that cotton stuck to ya.Forget that.


tipsgnob said:


> *bury a tampon...*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I use pads.I hate tampons.That shit is supposed to come out, not stay in there.Who wants a big dry wad of cotton in their cooch? I tried them before, I had a hell of a time...I was about 18.I asked my friedn if I could try one of hers, she said sure, so I go and try to get one in, takes me six tampons.Finally, it's inserted,and I go downstairs.I start cramping about thirty minutes later, I go up and try to pull it out.My coochie would not let go.I was crying, I thought I was gonna have to call an ambulance.My friend was outside yelling"Just relax!" I was like "I'm trying!" Finally I got it out,and then there's all that cotton stuck to ya.Forget that.


TMI!! 

Oh god, way too much information, Stoney! They're not difficult. Beats the hell out of wearing a sub sandwich in your panties!

Oh god, I gotta get out of here. Hope the grow is going well, Stoney. See? You let Tips in, and just LQQK what happened! To hell in a hand basket!

Smooch, Tips, et al!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I use pads.I hate tampons.That shit is supposed to come out, not stay in there.Who wants a big dry wad of cotton in their cooch? I tried them before, I had a hell of a time...I was about 18.I asked my friedn if I could try one of hers, she said sure, so I go and try to get one in, takes me six tampons.Finally, it's inserted,and I go downstairs.I start cramping about thirty minutes later, I go up and try to pull it out.My coochie would not let go.I was crying, I thought I was gonna have to call an ambulance.My friend was outside yelling"Just relax!" I was like "I'm trying!" Finally I got it out,and then there's all that cotton stuck to ya.Forget that.


*remember toxic shock syndrome?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL!No, having some plant issues..check the latest pics.


Leilani Garden said:


> TMI!!
> 
> Oh god, way too much information, Stoney! They're not difficult. Beats the hell out of wearing a sub sandwich in your panties!
> 
> ...


I do.Main reason I don't wear them.


tipsgnob said:


> *remember toxic shock syndrome?*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> LOL!No, having some plant issues..check the latest pics.
> 
> I do.Main reason I don't wear them.


Yes, and yes.

I do recall toxic shock. Those things were made out of synthetic sponge material and people who got it were usually not following directions. 

And yes, Stoney, I just read the last few pages and see that you are indeed having some problems. 

I am NO expert and have hardly any experience, but I do believe that Tips and New Growth--who both helped me so much--are right when they say that you're way better going easy on nutrients. The other stuff has me lost--ph levels in the water, compared to the ph level in the soil, etc. I think it was Tips who was so adamant with me that I get a tds meter. I have one now, but did not use it during my grow. I would, however, I think if I was having the problems you are having.

But Tips was also adamant that (1) it's a weed (2) you need soil, lights, water to grow it. Making it more complicated than it has to be leads to problems.

I did have to flush once. I had to replace all the soil in five plants. It sucked, and took a few hours, but after I did it, all was well. And since then, I've erred on teh side of caution with good results. 

So I'm just spitting back out what my TEACHER taught me! (And teach, by the way, you have mail; yeah, I see you here, hanging out . . . shifty eyes and all 

Sending you hugs Stoney and hoping things improve. KISS, right? Simplicity, I mean?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks.Yeah, The soil was burning her, I think, that's why I transplanted.And I have both a tds and ph meter, and tips told me to get the former, too.


Leilani Garden said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> I do recall toxic shock. Those things were made out of synthetic sponge material and people who got it were usually not following directions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Leilani Garden (Mar 31, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks.Yeah, The soil was burning her, I think, that's why I transplanted.And I have both a tds and ph meter, and tips told me to get the former, too.



So? I guess now it's just a wait-n-see game to figure out if what you did will help things get back on track. It hasn't been that long since i've visited your journal, so it sounds as though whatever caused it maybe wasn't such a prolonged thing, and since you've taken swift action, maybe it'll soon be gone? I hope so. I know it worked for me--presto, things improved right away.

Night all!


----------



## tipsgnob (Mar 31, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Yes, and yes.
> 
> I do recall toxic shock. Those things were made out of synthetic sponge material and people who got it were usually not following directions.
> 
> ...


did you ever find your tit?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope so.I'm off, too.Night!


Leilani Garden said:


> So? I guess now it's just a wait-n-see game to figure out if what you did will help things get back on track. It hasn't been that long since i've visited your journal, so it sounds as though whatever caused it maybe wasn't such a prolonged thing, and since you've taken swift action, maybe it'll soon be gone? I hope so. I know it worked for me--presto, things improved right away.
> 
> Night all!


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 1, 2009)

What soil did you transplant into stoney?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

Miracle grow organic. After the flush, she's doing well, but she will definately lose all of her bottom fan leaves.


NewGrowth said:


> What soil did you transplant into stoney?


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*MG can be a good soil..but from all I've read if you don't have a good diagnostic nose you can get your ass.(as cute as it is ) bitten.. like guys you read who use 1000000 different nutes.. fine,.. may work great but if you can't spot and fix a problem then you start down the road of Ahhh..!!!..do this and it gets worse thing.. I've learned that 70% of the initial info I got was good..but only if you knew how to spot problems and fix them... I'm a big fan of square 1.... new, clean soil..just water, watch for new GREEN growth and then start your regiment again, slowly.... you can flush and nute till you turn your weed to brown dust..I did...1st day ill..3rd day brown...6th day dead.... any problems I see I stop dead.. flush..then wait... watch the new growth..what was was and you can't green a brown leaf..etc granted .I think it was fdd who wisely said outside plants you just water and feed... but inside plants are a whole different game because (To Me) of the forcing grow style... temps/humidity..etc.....

Hang in there Stoney... may not be an OZ per this time...but you'll have learned some valuable info... granted the hard way... most of us do..............
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow Twisty... You're the pragmatic voice in the room today. 



And I agree. Go figure. 

.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Miracle grow organic. After the flush, she's doing well, but she will definately lose all of her bottom fan leaves.


Thats cool careful MG can be a "hot" soil. The seed starting mix is not bad just need to add a bunch of extra pearlite.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Wow Twisty... You're the pragmatic voice in the room today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Hey EKIMRI..sorry I missed you..busy day..
Pragmatism has fuck all to do with it.. closest I can figure with growing inside plants is that they're suicidal by nature..yeah for some after practice they'll behave.. but that learning curve is a bitch....

I swore by 20-20-20 nutes..still do in a pinch..but what a battle.... 
lower end of curve as it were..................................................you are here................................................................................
..........................................................................................
............................x......................... I could have got silly but you catch my drift..
*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 1, 2009)

*Ahhhhh....! twistficker worm...........
*





* 
*


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 1, 2009)

Good drifting Twist... 

Always keep it simple, build slowly and *only change one variable at a time*...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear ya.All the other leaves have perked up, but those fans are gonna go.That's fine, there are plenty of leaves, and I'm gonna veg this girl probably until June, since the old man is getting me vents. Since she's had this much stress,I'm not going to attempt the scrog this grow.I'm just going to let her do what she is supposed to do,and let her tell me when she wants some more nutes.That soil was definitely the culprit, and my adding even a smidge more nutes put her over the top.I should have followed the rule, "When in doubt, flush." Now she's recovering,and hopefully, with extra veg time, I'll get a decent yield of potent pot. The clones are rooting,and I will soon give them over to their new home, which will be outdoors.


Twistyman said:


> *MG can be a good soil..but from all I've read if you don't have a good diagnostic nose you can get your ass.(as cute as it is ) bitten.. like guys you read who use 1000000 different nutes.. fine,.. may work great but if you can't spot and fix a problem then you start down the road of Ahhh..!!!..do this and it gets worse thing.. I've learned that 70% of the initial info I got was good..but only if you knew how to spot problems and fix them... I'm a big fan of square 1.... new, clean soil..just water, watch for new GREEN growth and then start your regiment again, slowly.... you can flush and nute till you turn your weed to brown dust..I did...1st day ill..3rd day brown...6th day dead.... any problems I see I stop dead.. flush..then wait... watch the new growth..what was was and you can't green a brown leaf..etc granted .I think it was fdd who wisely said outside plants you just water and feed... but inside plants are a whole different game because (To Me) of the forcing grow style... temps/humidity..etc.....
> 
> Hang in there Stoney... may not be an OZ per this time...but you'll have learned some valuable info... granted the hard way... most of us do..............
> *


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 1, 2009)

Yea stoney it doesnt matter how perfect u have ur grow operating something is always bound to come along and create some kinda problem. 
I actually grow in a 50/50 blend of MG and MG Perlite and have never really had any significant problems growing this way. They almost always harvest and harvest great bud. 
Maybe not the best but very easy to use long as u make sure u water is pH'd correctly when ya water.
I suck at soil tho. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice.I think we tend to panic a little when it's OUR plant,lol.


onthedl0008 said:


> Yea stoney it doesnt matter how perfect u have ur grow operating something is always bound to come along and create some kinda problem.
> I actually grow in a 50/50 blend of MG and MG Perlite and have never really had any significant problems growing this way. They almost always harvest and harvest great bud.
> Maybe not the best but very easy to use long as u make sure u water is pH'd correctly when ya water.
> I suck at soil tho. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*good job girlfriend......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks.I just checked her, she's already getting some new leaves.


tipsgnob said:


> *good job girlfriend......*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> We got trouble guys. I transferred her out of her old soil because it appeared she was getting nute burn.Her leaves are yellowing from the bottom up, and dying.I can't decide whether she needs a flush or more N. Take a look and tell me what you think.



how is she doin


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

She's better.I flushed her.All is well.[quote="SICC";2316070]how is she doin [/quote]


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> We got trouble guys. I transferred her out of her old soil because it appeared she was getting nute burn.Her leaves are yellowing from the bottom up, and dying.I can't decide whether she needs a flush or more N. Take a look and tell me what you think.


Looks like wet feet let her dry out a few days


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

Does nobody actually read through?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 1, 2009)

*I do..............*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 1, 2009)

haha kinda hard to read when it's about 50 pages of you a tips goin at it while simultaneously doing a grow journal


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, thank you.


tipsgnob said:


> *I do..............*


But, it's a grow journal with its own vaudeville act, come on![quote="SICC";2316157]haha kinda hard to read when it's about 50 pages of you a tips goin at it while simultaneously doing a grow journal  [/quote]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

All four of my clones have roots.First time I ever cloned.Yeeehaw.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> All four of my clones have roots.First time I ever cloned.Yeeehaw.


*cool........*


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 2, 2009)

Awsome!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you,


tipsgnob said:


> *cool........*


Thank you...seems I AM good at something,lol.


MurderAlley said:


> Awsome!


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you,
> 
> Thank you...seems I AM good at something,lol.


dude you are a LEVEL TWO PLANT SLAYER! Of course you are!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Of course! And apparently, I'm a level 1 pot smoker, cuz I just inhaled the cherry......


MurderAlley said:


> dude you are a LEVEL TWO PLANT SLAYER! Of course you are!


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Of course! And apparently, I'm a level 1 pot smoker, cuz I just inhaled the cherry......


Lol better you than me


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Ever done that?Trying to work up spit to put it out cuz you forgot to get a drink and you have cotton mouth?


MurderAlley said:


> Lol better you than me


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ever done that?Trying to work up spit to put it out cuz you forgot to get a drink and you have cotton mouth?


lol maybee once or twice


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

This one time I was getting stoned on my lunch break with my supervisor...we were baked. I was spacing off really bad, and I realize she's screaming.(She's driving) She had dropped the cherry of her cigarette in her crotch...she was yelling"I'm on fire!" So I dumped my pepsi in her crotch. She said, "What the fuck did you do that for?" I was like, calm as you please, "You were on fire, man." The other people in the back started cracking up...then we all went back in and giggled on the phones at customers...(We were telemarketers, thanks)


MurderAlley said:


> lol maybee once or twice


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> All four of my clones have roots.First time I ever cloned.Yeeehaw.


*Congrats Stoney......  

One of my babies looks off.... 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Congrats Stoney......  *
> 
> *One of my babies looks off.... *


*no doubt...oh...you mean your plants...*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 2, 2009)

*Oh.. you mean clops, as in cy... the one eyed runt............ *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 2, 2009)

*twisty is speaking in tongue........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 2, 2009)

Good for you, man!


Twistyman said:


> *Congrats Stoney......
> 
> One of my babies looks off....
> *


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey Stoney, 
Glad to hear your girl is on the mend and clones are doing well...

Just curious what you're going to do with that monster bush if you veg another two months! You did say veg until June, correct...? Or were you referring to the clones, I was a wee bit rushed reading it all at work 


By the way, judging by all I've seen... I'd say by now you're now a *SOLID *level 3.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 3, 2009)

Woohoo!Level up!I'm gonna put another point on dexterity!
Yes, the mama is going till June, depending on the size she reaches.The clones will be outdoor,so that will be like...October? I'm still debating scrog.She seems to be repairing herself right now, so this weekend, I hope I can remember to get the screen threaded. I've not lst'd her, because she doesn't need it, IMO. I've been tugging on the parts I'm gonna pull through the screen every day (not too hard), and they won't be much of a problem, it's like she wants to be parted.


EKIMRI said:


> Hey Stoney,
> Glad to hear your girl is on the mend and clones are doing well...
> 
> Just curious what you're going to do with that monster bush if you veg another two months! You did say veg until June, correct...? Or were you referring to the clones, I was a wee bit rushed reading it all at work
> ...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 3, 2009)

Understood. 


I love it when you talk plant Stoney...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 4, 2009)

*Stoneys got the community award......
w00t.... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 4, 2009)

Yep.Just hit the report button when you see minors, lol.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoneys got the community award......
> w00t....
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yep.Just hit the report button when you see minors, lol.


*so your the one that reported me....*


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yep.Just hit the report button when you see minors, lol.


Did you get that kid that was being rude to sarah?

I was going to report him for being such an ass, but I turned in a kiddie and he came back and repped me with "you rat bitch"...I hate cops and I am a little sensitive in this area, but he was banned (I had nothing to do with the first one) and changed his name and continued looking for the bad advice he wanted. I feel kinda bad, but I think this kid was like 15, as he had a freshman bio book under his plants.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 5, 2009)

Well, you shouldn't have shown me your training bra, you jail bait!


tipsgnob said:


> *so your the one that reported me....*


Hey, if they're kids, yeah, I rat.They need to be in bed.I hate teenagers.



Hayduke said:


> Did you get that kid that was being rude to sarah?
> 
> I was going to report him for being such an ass, but I turned in a kiddie and he came back and repped me with "you rat bitch"...I hate cops and I am a little sensitive in this area, but he was banned (I had nothing to do with the first one) and changed his name and continued looking for the bad advice he wanted. I feel kinda bad, but I think this kid was like 15, as he had a freshman bio book under his plants.


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, you shouldn't have shown me your training bra, you jail bait!
> 
> Hey, if they're kids, yeah, I rat.They need to be in bed.I hate teenagers.


lol hey thanks to everyone who gave me imput on reveging but te plant died


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 5, 2009)

MurderAlley said:


> lol hey thanks to everyone who gave me imput on reveging but te plant died


You need to use more voodoo to make zombie plants...I eat the eggs of chickens.

Re-vegging is a pain in the ass anyway. Sorry for your loss none the less.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

AW, sorry to hear it.


MurderAlley said:


> lol hey thanks to everyone who gave me imput on reveging but te plant died


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> AW, sorry to hear it.


Thanks stoney

Thanks Hayduke

It was a nice strain but im sure ill get along without it!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll take some pics tonight.It's hard to be alone long enough,and right now she's in her dark cycle.Probably after 10pm.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*I'm in my dark cycle too...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

I always do it during the day, keeps things cooler.How's tipsy?


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm in my dark cycle too...*


----------



## DWR (Apr 6, 2009)

good lookin, aight keep it up real shit yo.

I see that you have learnd cloning, congrats to that, its the best thing you can learn if you dont want to buy seeds all the time, also if ya love a plant ya can easyly clone now 

peace


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

That reminds me...one of the clones didn't make it...it didn't root at all,I found that out after it had been in soil and DIED,lol.But the other three are good.Should I fertilize clones to give them back some of the nutes their losing producing roots?


DWR said:


> good lookin, aight keep it up real shit yo.
> 
> I see that you have learnd cloning, congrats to that, its the best thing you can learn if you dont want to buy seeds all the time, also if ya love a plant ya can easyly clone now
> 
> peace


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I always do it during the day, keeps things cooler.How's tipsy?


*fine....I'm in spring mode and it's snowing here...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

It was supposed to snow here last night, if it did, it didn't stick.


tipsgnob said:


> *fine....I'm in spring mode and it's snowing here...*


----------



## DWR (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That reminds me...one of the clones didn't make it...it didn't root at all,I found that out after it had been in soil and DIED,lol.But the other three are good.Should I fertilize clones to give them back some of the nutes their losing producing roots?


Well, what you need is basicly a nice warm place for them roots with plenty of humidity, like a small sauna for em... just a little cooler ^^

hehe, yeah... i give mine nutes straight after the first evening of transplanting in to soil, i use 0.3 dl for about 10 litres.... not much at all.. i dont know if it even helps, but my plants are huge..

I switchtd to 12/12 about 9 days ago right.... and they luckd real fuckd up ! hahaaaaaaaaa, and now.... wow.. you wont believe how big they are, atleast 30cms... you see i made a mistake, the grow room was way to hot at the beginning so my plants had a real fit and started stretching.. heheeeee..thats why there big, but the internode space isnt that bad actually, and the tops have allready come, not much more growth anymore..

sorry for talkin on to much


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

No, that's cool, man, it helps me out, talk away. I guess next water, I'll add a tiny touch of nutes,since these are in organic soil.My plant really seems to like a higher humidity,so I keep it at at least 60 percent, sometimes I take it up to 80 with my swamp cooler, then leave the door open and back it off.She really seems to like that.And she has two fans blowing directly on her and the clones. At high speed.No wind burn, she loves it.I can't wait till I can snap more pics.


DWR said:


> Well, what you need is basicly a nice warm place for them roots with plenty of humidity, like a small sauna for em... just a little cooler ^^
> 
> hehe, yeah... i give mine nutes straight after the first evening of transplanting in to soil, i use 0.3 dl for about 10 litres.... not much at all.. i dont know if it even helps, but my plants are huge..
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Apr 6, 2009)

How long has it been since you cut clones, if you want root succes buy clonex gel, takes me 5 days to root... maybe 9 if it takes long. but its well worth the wait, 5 days veg... 12/12.. all good...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

It's been over a week.Roots were protruding out of one of the peat pots, and the others began yellowing at the tips, except for the clone that died...and that was a cutting error on my part.


DWR said:


> How long has it been since you cut clones, if you want root succes buy clonex gel, takes me 5 days to root... maybe 9 if it takes long. but its well worth the wait, 5 days veg... 12/12.. all good...


----------



## DWR (Apr 6, 2009)

Could be because they realy do need some nutes, also i allways cut my leafs on the edge, to make the roots come faster.. 

if you want snip of a little part of the leafs that yellow, its prob going to dry out and be crusty... 


-

i want to see some pics now can u bump some for me or even upload some new ones


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Well, tonight I will post pics.It's night cycle till six around here, and soon I have to get off of the computer, because my 11 year old must chat her friends up.I don't open the closet while the kids are around.So when she goes to bed, and before the old man gets home, I will take many pics for you.


DWR said:


> Could be because they realy do need some nutes, also i allways cut my leafs on the edge, to make the roots come faster..
> 
> if you want snip of a little part of the leafs that yellow, its prob going to dry out and be crusty...
> 
> ...


----------



## DWR (Apr 6, 2009)

Ochey... i will see it in my subscribed threads when something news added here 

- 

cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Here we go.I'll try to get more pics later, but I had a spare moment. I watered her and the clones with ph 6.2 bottled water, 44 ppm,this was ph'd after I added 1/4 strength nutes to the water.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here we go.I'll try to get more pics later, but I had a spare moment. I watered her and the clones with ph 6.2 bottled water, 44 ppm,this was ph'd after I added 1/4 strength nutes to the water.


 *stoney mcfried.....pot grower....nice pics dudette and your girls look really nice. *
*the stalk on your big girl is huge...nice and strong.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Ok, here we are.More pics as promised.In one, I put a regular Bic pen next to the stem to show you how thick she is so far, and the clones in the 16oz cups give you an idea of her size.I'm not unplugging my light to take pics, sorry if they aren't as pretty as you'd like.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you, tips.She's had a fan on her since she sprouted.Now there are two on her. I rotate her once a day so she gets blown back and forth.She likes it.EDIT!Both fans are on HIGH.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney mcfried.....pot grower....nice pics dudette and your girls look really nice. *
> *the stalk on your big girl is huge...nice and strong.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 6, 2009)

*well...theres no turning back now ... they look real good.....*


----------



## MurderAlley (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice job Chica!! Looking great! Im gonna have to step up my grow slayer game!!! Shes very bushy and loooks sturdy!!!! Cant wait to see how huge she is when she budz


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks, man.And uh...she seems to like it when the light is REALLY close.I have it about two or three inches from the tops, and there has been no problem with burning.


tipsgnob said:


> *well...theres no turning back now ... they look real good.....*


I can't wait, either.But I must force myself until June.Imagine what she's gonna look like by then.Then she will go into flower for a long time.Prolly the end of September will be harvest time.


MurderAlley said:


> Nice job Chica!! Looking great! Im gonna have to step up my grow slayer game!!! Shes very bushy and loooks sturdy!!!! Cant wait to see how huge she is when she budz


----------



## DWR (Apr 7, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i get to see them 

-

Lovely bush  hahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa bush ^^

ahhhhhhhh no i like your bush  

haha...


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 7, 2009)

Lookin good Stoney...

Gotta love the trunk you get when you fan train 'em young. And congrats on the clones, 75% success is excellent while still leaving room for improvement... and you'll likely have more cuttings than you know what to do with soon. 


Been there. 

.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

LOl.Stoner.


DWR said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh i get to see them
> 
> -
> 
> ...


Thanks.I think the clone just didn't take root because it was my first one and I didn't give it a big fan leaf, it was more of a "top".I don't know if I wanna cut her anymore, she's had a lot of stress from that soil she was in...maybe right before I throw her into flower.


EKIMRI said:


> Lookin good Stoney...
> 
> Gotta love the trunk you get when you fan train 'em young. And congrats on the clones, 75% success is excellent while still leaving room for improvement... and you'll likely have more cuttings than you know what to do with soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 7, 2009)

What kind of ruckus is happening in here? I rummaged through it stoney and saw your update plants look great. I would love to see you do a SCROG.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 7, 2009)

Next grow, with the nlx skunk, I promise. I just let this one go too long without training her because of the problems she's had.


NewGrowth said:


> What kind of ruckus is happening in here? I rummaged through it stoney and saw your update plants look great. I would love to see you do a SCROG.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

*I put one of my bubblegum into flower today. I am going to order some strawberry cough. how's your girl looking?*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Stoney please direct me to a page to ur last actual picture. Thanks. haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Tall and bushy! One of the clones is growing a little top on it...I'll check the others later and update you on those. I told my old man, "I may have to flower before June",and he's like, "No, that's a waste!"So I'm Like, "OK, then, have it your way..." he doesn't register she's gonna be a monster...I'll have to get some big cfl's along the side buds because I don't know if my 150 watt hps is gonna be sufficient when she flowers....


tipsgnob said:


> *I put one of my bubblegum into flower today. I am going to order some strawberry cough. how's your girl looking?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Lemme find it, hold on.


onthedl0008 said:


> Stoney please direct me to a page to ur last actual picture. Thanks. haha


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Page 57, post 568 and 569.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats hott.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

I know, SO much nicer looking than my first grow, both because I know a little more, and because this is Indica and the first grow was Sativa.


onthedl0008 said:


> Thats hott.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 9, 2009)

stoney has the green thumb........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm learning,lol. It's amazing how well she recovered from both of her problems.


tipsgnob said:


> stoney has the green thumb........


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Yea i missed alot i was thinking this was ur actual first grow in level 2 of plant slayer mode.
I see u started cloning now. Must regroup.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 9, 2009)

Indeedy.Three of the four clones have made it.The fourth was a cutting error on my part;I cut it too short,and didn't leave it a fan leaf. One of them is getting a "top".


onthedl0008 said:


> Yea i missed alot i was thinking this was ur actual first grow in level 2 of plant slayer mode.
> I see u started cloning now. Must regroup.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 10, 2009)

LOL stoney that pretty crazy.How did u clone? Damn Im thinking ur officialy a grow queen now. Nice.


----------



## DWR (Apr 10, 2009)

im a empty frame, i need a picture  


 

cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 10, 2009)

DWR said:


> im a empty frame, i need a picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Say cheese...FLASH............ Hows shit DWR...?*


----------



## DWR (Apr 10, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Say cheese...FLASH............ Hows shit DWR...?*



im a ugly fucker... not worth a pic  all good man, hows u ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I just used the peat plug method in the grow faq.Worked good.Two of the clones are growing tall, the other one is focusing in making itself a top.Pics probably later tonight, when the lights are on.I might have to start flowering her now,I've had to raise the lights every other day now.


onthedl0008 said:


> LOL stoney that pretty crazy.How did u clone? Damn Im thinking ur officialy a grow queen now. Nice.


----------



## DWR (Apr 14, 2009)

sounds interesting 

sounds like they have realy gone wild, i love it when it just grows evrywhere


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I do, too, but I might have to bump up the flowering date, because a 150 watt hps is not gonna be able to penetrate all the way...I'll supplement with cfl's on the bottom. Now the weather looks like it might be starting to get in line, I have to get the clones to their new home before I flower.


DWR said:


> sounds interesting
> 
> sounds like they have realy gone wild, i love it when it just grows evrywhere


----------



## DWR (Apr 14, 2009)

i did a lst... maybe you could bend her and well.... if your going bigger anyways doesnt matter what i was going to say... 



i say put a 600W Monster in there ^^


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a 400 watt switchable system, but I don't have proper ventilation for that. I did a test run of that light, and my temps went up 40 degrees in there. So that light will have to wait until I have every thing in place to accomodate it. No more jumping in and finding out the hard way later like my first grow, lol.


DWR said:


> i did a lst... maybe you could bend her and well.... if your going bigger anyways doesnt matter what i was going to say...
> 
> 
> 
> i say put a 600W Monster in there ^^


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 14, 2009)

subscribed!!I have some catching up to do....60 pages, WOW! I better get started......


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks.It's mostly chit chat, but there are some good pics, and more to come late tonight.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> subscribed!!I have some catching up to do....60 pages, WOW! I better get started......


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 14, 2009)

*I had heat problems last summer in my flower room and I took the mylar down and the temps dropped 10 degrees.....???*


----------



## 420weedman (Apr 14, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I had heat problems last summer in my flower room and I took the mylar down and the temps dropped 10 degrees.....???*


mylar reflects light and the heat that goes along with it i suppose


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll do that as well if it gets too bad. We're gonna get vents, just a matter of time and budget. Right now since I have only a 150 watt hps in there, I think the mylar helps more than it would hurt.


tipsgnob said:


> *I had heat problems last summer in my flower room and I took the mylar down and the temps dropped 10 degrees.....???*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have a 400 watt switchable system, but I don't have proper ventilation for that. I did a test run of that light, and my temps went up 40 degrees in there. So that light will have to wait until I have every thing in place to accomodate it. No more jumping in and finding out the hard way later like my first grow, lol.





tipsgnob said:


> *I had heat problems last summer in my flower room and I took the mylar down and the temps dropped 10 degrees.....???*





Stoney McFried said:


> I'll do that as well if it gets too bad. We're gonna get vents, just a matter of time and budget. Right now since I have only a 150 watt hps in there, I think the mylar helps more than it would hurt.


*I run temps between 75 - 85.. and in this pic where the T's are I have a 430HPS... no vents just overhead fan..... I keep the light at same place and rise/lower plants... that way I can adjust just for a single plant or two... this is basically a broom closet .. 22" x 20"..



*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 14, 2009)

I hear ya...but my closet is weird.Cold in the winter, hot in summer. Probably not insulated or something. So I will have to put vents on the door and use exhaust fans... just trying to figure that out.


Twistyman said:


> *I run temps between 75 - 85.. and in this pic where the T's are I have a 430HPS... no vents just overhead fan..... I keep the light at same place and rise/lower plants... that way I can adjust just for a single plant or two... this is basically a broom closet .. 22" x 20"..
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey baby, how they lookin?


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 15, 2009)

Good


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 15, 2009)

Is the sexiest man alive contest still going?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 15, 2009)

I'll try to get some pics tomorrow, when I tried to log on last night the site was down.Boys and girls, i may have to shut my grow down.My kid went and got herself in some trouble at school, and I just know folks are gonna be showing up on my door.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 15, 2009)

EDITED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And don't anybody start telling me she should have therapy, because bullshit doesn't require therapy,it requires an ass kicking.


tipsgnob said:


> *dude.....no shit?!?!?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 15, 2009)

*do you know anyone that would keep your plant for you for a couple weeks. this type shit will blow over pretty quick...*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 15, 2009)

layeth the smackdown stoney!!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, probably. I'm not letting those bastards in my house anyway, I hate social workers, and cops, and therapists.


tipsgnob said:


> *do you know anyone that would keep your plant for you for a couple weeks. this type shit will blow over pretty quick...*


I did.I did.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> layeth the smackdown stoney!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

aside from your heat issues, everything seems really nice.... as much as I have seen you on the rest of the site.... I didn't know you ever grew... doing really good, I'd give you rep for this but I can't for a couple days... remind me later, ... I grow too


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey, thanks, man.


theloadeddragon said:


> aside from your heat issues, everything seems really nice.... as much as I have seen you on the rest of the site.... I didn't know you ever grew... doing really good, I'd give you rep for this but I can't for a couple days... remind me later, ... I grow too




Tips, will you edit the post where you quoted me? I'm gonna take my response down detailing what the kid did, I really don't like broadcasting my business.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

See my new avatar? You can blow it up huge and get good clarity.... looks like a big monster bowl of bubblegum kush delight,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, you have a right not to allow child protective services in your home without a warrant, and that's a fact.The school counselor was like,"maybe you should get her evaluated." Well, I did that last year and they couldn't find anything wrong with her.I don't believe in therapy anyway.It's just another way for them to get something on you, to pick your head, to cast you in the role of malcontent.


theloadeddragon said:


> sorry to hear bout your daughter.... my daughter got in a fight at school today... sigh.... if you own your property, you can impose a land use fee to anyone that sets foot on your property (with certain limitations of course...)


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 15, 2009)

I made some good bubble hash today,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 15, 2009)

Well, I rent the land, and own the mobile home, so that wouldn't work.Anyway, I think I'll take off now, I kinda got on here to blow off a little steam and ran my big mouth. I'll get some pics tomorrow, guys.Thanks for all your concern.


theloadeddragon said:


> When me wife had a baby she had dah herbs in her veins yah know? lol... they drug tested her without her lucid knowledge, had her sign documents after they drugged her up on pain meds. Social worker didn't call us, came knocking on the door w/o notice.
> 
> If they are going to harrass you, might as well get paid for it, like up to 5-10 thousand dollars per visit. Just get pics of them on your property, and witness saying you told them they weren't welcome and to please observe and pay the land use fee... funny thing is, they really pay too!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, you have a right not to allow child protective services in your home without a warrant, and that's a fact.The school counselor was like,"maybe you should get her evaluated." Well, I did that last year and they couldn't find anything wrong with her.I don't believe in therapy anyway.It's just another way for them to get something on you, to pick your head, to cast you in the role of malcontent.


*You can be damned if you do & damned if you don't... you let them have access and they may find some shit to bitch about, but if you give any resistance you can get a whack more shit... these people are like dogs with bones..if they get riled/curious they get nasty..... IMO of course...*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 16, 2009)

stoney, where have you been all my life


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";2381688]stoney, where have you been all my life [/QUOTE]
*May I cut in.....????*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 16, 2009)

sure...after im done


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

[quote="SICC";2381729]sure...after im done [/quote]
*Oh yuck....!!!

*


----------



## DWR (Apr 16, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Oh yuck....!!!
> 
> *


i love riu...

i keep reading funny stuff non stop 


i guess thats what you get with 10000 subscribed threads


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 16, 2009)

DWR said:


> i love riu...
> 
> i keep reading funny stuff non stop
> 
> ...


*Well babbled... hows shit DWR... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, threaten to go to the newspapers, they leave you alone quick enough.Fuck 'em.


Twistyman said:


> *You can be damned if you do & damned if you don't... you let them have access and they may find some shit to bitch about, but if you give any resistance you can get a whack more shit... these people are like dogs with bones..if they get riled/curious they get nasty..... IMO of course...*


Half crazy. Oh wait, you said "where".....[quote="SICC";2381688]stoney, where have you been all my life [/quote]


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey stoney seen the drama hope it all cools down for u.. I forgot to tell u that my vagina has hair on it..LOL its a girl yeeeehaw.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, folks, here she is. I just took these pics, in a hurry, as I am now alone for about an hour. The stem is almost as thick as a quarter. I'm just getting ready to water her, as the soil is dry,even though I watered her the day before yesterday. Lotta roots drinking that water up.She is now a little over two feet tall. I have had to raise the lights daily.In a week, when I'm sure that no more drama will occur...I will begin flowering.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

You'll notice a little leaf folding on one side...I forgot to rotate her and the fan kinda made the leaves in that particular area fold...she'll straighten out in a day or so. Otherwise,all is good except for a very slight burn on one of the upper fan leaves because it touched the light.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry about the blur on some of those.I will try to take a few more tonight, when there is more time.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats.I think I read that in your journal but I just didn't comment.


onthedl0008 said:


> Hey stoney seen the drama hope it all cools down for u.. I forgot to tell u that my vagina has hair on it..LOL its a girl yeeeehaw.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

OOO i see how it is now shes probably not going to turn pink stoney i need good karma on her...Matter of fact u bring my grows luck at least just go say pink in the thread and i think that should do it. haha

Seriously tho hope things work out for ya.. Had to recently take my son out of karate. A couple boys tried to jump him and he whooped up pretty good now he thinks he a tough guy but cant blame him for defending himself i guess.. just for getting a big head about it haha. Hes only 40 pounder.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*you get "atta girl" stoney mcfried pie..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, good for him! I don't teach my kids to be pacifists either.


onthedl0008 said:


> OOO i see how it is now shes probably not going to turn pink stoney i need good karma on her...Matter of fact u bring my grows luck at least just go say pink in the thread and i think that should do it. haha
> 
> Seriously tho hope things work out for ya.. Had to recently take my son out of karate. A couple boys tried to jump him and he whooped up pretty good now he thinks he a tough guy but cant blame him for defending himself i guess.. just for getting a big head about it haha. Hes only 40 pounder.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank ya.


tipsgnob said:


> *you get "atta girl" stoney mcfried pie..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*I ordered strawberry cough today.........*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yea he told me the kids where bullying on him so i told him to do what hes got to do seeings how the school wouldnt after being notified.. But hes been beating the kid up regularly now which isnt cool i think he gets it now tho. Kids are crazy..


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Ohh, bet that's gonna be good.


tipsgnob said:


> *I ordered strawberry cough today.........*


Yes they are.


onthedl0008 said:


> Yea he told me the kids where bullying on him so i told him to do what hes got to do seeings how the school wouldnt after being notified.. But hes been beating the kid up regularly now which isnt cool i think he gets it now tho. Kids are crazy..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im going streaking.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*nobody will notice.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

I left a cherry red hand print on yer ass.


onthedl0008 said:


> Im going streaking.


I did.I smacked that ass good.


tipsgnob said:


> *nobody will notice.......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I left a cherry red hand print on yer ass.
> 
> I did.I smacked that ass good.


*isn't that the name of a song?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

More pics...I guess I'm just jittery today or something, lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> More pics...I guess I'm just jittery today or something, lol.


*I am so proud of you....stoney has done well...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Cherry red handprint?


tipsgnob said:


> *isn't that the name of a song?*


Thank you. I seriously couldn't have done it without this site and the folks on here.Cuz I'd be doing it wrong.


tipsgnob said:


> *I am so proud of you....stoney has done well...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Cherry red handprint?
> 
> Thank you. I seriously couldn't have done it without this site and the folks on here.Cuz I'd be doing it wrong.


*I definitely grow better stuff since the internet has been around. years ago when grew I some outdoors, I knew the difference between male and female, but I didn't cut the males down. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I started out with a flood light on my first grow...then noticed it wasn't looking that great, so I stumbled across this site and read up and changed my lights.


tipsgnob said:


> *I definitely grow better stuff since the internet has been around. years ago when grew I some outdoors, I knew the difference between male and female, but I didn't cut the males down. *


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> More pics...I guess I'm just jittery today or something, lol.


Pot Pimpstress haha Nice stoney. Very nice.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I started out with a flood light on my first grow...then noticed it wasn't looking that great, so I stumbled across this site and read up and changed my lights.


*I didn't know the difference between sativa and indica. the seeds were seeds I had saved from some really good weed. I spread them out all over the place and 2 of them were real short and bushy and the rest were real tall. I thought the short ones were stunted for some reason.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks, man!


onthedl0008 said:


> Pot Pimpstress haha Nice stoney. Very nice.


Way back when, folks told me that females had seven leaves and males had five. I believed that until I got the internet and learned.


tipsgnob said:


> *I didn't know the difference between sativa and indica. the seeds were seeds I had saved from some really good weed. I spread them out all over the place and 2 of them were real short and bushy and the rest were real tall. I thought the short ones were stunted for some reason.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*I can't believe I used to buy marijuana.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 16, 2009)

Now you know for sure what you're getting. 


tipsgnob said:


> *I can't believe I used to buy marijuana.........*


Well, I'm off folks, gonna watch a movie with the old man now that he's home.Later!!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 16, 2009)

*good night stoney pooh....*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG, I reached the end of the thread, I cant believe it.

I ran into it by accident about 3 hours ago while researching what I suspected to be an over watering issue and read the whole damn thing in one sitting... Who says the MJ demotivates you... I even signed up so I could see the pics. 

I like the casual banter interspersed with the grow journal, some sites are so formal. LoL
Zero


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 17, 2009)

you sure are looking good... from what I could tell, Im super baked and tured, and just looked at the thumbnails.... I love all the pretty flowerss....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 17, 2009)

*Very nice Stoney..... *


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 17, 2009)

She is going to be a beast!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

LOl, good for you, man! Thanks for dropping by.


ZeroBuds said:


> OMG, I reached the end of the thread, I cant believe it.
> 
> I ran into it by accident about 3 hours ago while researching what I suspected to be an over watering issue and read the whole damn thing in one sitting... Who says the MJ demotivates you... I even signed up so I could see the pics.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


theloadeddragon said:


> you sure are looking good... from what I could tell, Im super baked and tured, and just looked at the thumbnails.... I love all the pretty flowerss....


Thanks!


Twistyman said:


> *Very nice Stoney..... *


She is...and.....


Hayduke said:


> She is going to be a beast!





Ladies and gents...I, being a woman, have changed my mind once again. She is now in day one of flower,and just about ready to finish her first 12 hours of darkness.


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 17, 2009)

She has come of age! it's so beautiful


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Yes. She is getting ready to grow hairs on her naughty bits.


Hayduke said:


> She has come of age! it's so beautiful


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*thats naughty..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm naughty.


tipsgnob said:


> *thats naughty..........*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes. She is getting ready to grow hairs on her naughty bits.


I can't wait till mine get to that stage, I germinated from seed in soil (planted 4/9), and the most prolific strain (all 5 seeds planted germinated and have viable looking seedlings) was the White Satin, followed by Double Gum. The first one out though was a Feminized freebie from Attitude seeds called "Gigabud" that seemed to just Jump out of the seed practically overnight (36 hours).

Here are some pics from a couple days ago. I will take more when they recover from my wife's effort to drown them. LoL Never let a non-smoker care for your plants. 

Talk to you guys later!
Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Aww, they're cute.Won't be so terribly long and you'll be where I am.What, I started in febuary, I think.


ZeroBuds said:


> I can't wait till mine get to that stage, I germinated from seed in soil (planted 4/9), and the most prolific strain (all 5 seeds planted germinated and have viable looking seedlings) was the White Satin, followed by Double Gum. The first one out though was a Feminized freebie from Attitude seeds called "Gigabud" that seemed to just Jump out of the seed practically overnight (36 hours).
> 
> Here are some pics from a couple days ago. I will take more when they recover from my wife's effort to drown them. LoL Never let a non-smoker care for your plants.
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*damn...that was quick.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah, feb 24th was when I started the journal, so she was probably a week from sprout by then I think.


tipsgnob said:


> *damn...that was quick.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

*look what I won....box of 24....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Is that a drill on your desk?


tipsgnob said:


> *look what I won....box of 24....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is that a drill on your desk?


*no...it's a tire reamer, for when you plug a tire....I use it to clean my pipe...it's fits in the stem perfect..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 17, 2009)

Have you got a glass or metal pipe?


tipsgnob said:


> *no...it's a tire reamer, for when you plug a tire....I use it to clean my pipe...it's fits in the stem perfect..*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Have you got a glass or metal pipe?


the tube that holds the bowl is metal....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

OK, I was wondering if it would get broken or scratched.


tipsgnob said:


> the tube that holds the bowl is metal....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude, this is a really fun little game.http://www.sho.com/site/tudors/tudorsdefense.do?source=m_tud3_email303_april09_defgame


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK, I was wondering if it would get broken or scratched.


*I can't even count how many glass pipes I've broken. *


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 18, 2009)

i have never broken a glass piece....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude, this is a really fun little game.http://www.sho.com/site/tudors/tudorsdefense.do?source=m_tud3_email303_april09_defgame


*that would absolutely wear me out...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Damn, I'd be sad if I broke mine. I really like it.


tipsgnob said:


> *I can't even count how many glass pipes I've broken. *


Knock on wood!


theloadeddragon said:


> i have never broken a glass piece....


Oh, ya big wuss.Now I'm gonna wrestle you down to the ground and give you a noogie.


tipsgnob said:


> *that would absolutely wear me out...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Damn, I'd be sad if I broke mine. I really like it.
> 
> Knock on wood!
> 
> Oh, ya big wuss.Now I'm gonna wrestle you down to the ground and give you a noogie.


*as if ......................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep.I'm gonna put you in a headlock and your face is gonna be smashed into my boob, and there is nothing you can do about it.


tipsgnob said:


> *as if ......................*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yep.I'm gonna put you in a headlock and your face is gonna be smashed into my boob, and there is nothing you can do about it.


LoL. Death by Boob... I can think of worse ways to go out. 

I started a thread sorta for my MMJ grow and was wondering if you guys would take a look at it and post any comments or suggestions? I can use all the help I can get. 

Thanks a bunch!
Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I took a look.


ZeroBuds said:


> LoL. Death by Boob... I can think of worse ways to go out.
> 
> I started a thread sorta for my MMJ grow and was wondering if you guys would take a look at it and post any comments or suggestions? I can use all the help I can get.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 18, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I can't even count how many glass pipes I've broken. *


I hear ya, I dropped the stem to my Phatus Apparatus in the sink the other day and it shattered. I got that as a gift like forever ago and I am still bummed. Also chipped more than one pipe in the carb or bowl hole trying to scrape my pipes out, lol! 

Thanks for the feedback on my grow Stoney, I hope I end up with a plant as nice as yours out of this learning phase. 
Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I bet you will.


ZeroBuds said:


> I hear ya, I dropped the stem to my Phatus Apparatus in the sink the other day and it shattered. I got that as a gift like forever ago and I am still bummed. Also chipped more than one pipe in the carb or bowl hole trying to scrape my pipes out, lol!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on my grow Stoney, I hope I end up with a plant as nice as yours out of this learning phase.
> Zero


----------



## Leilani Garden (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> More pics...I guess I'm just jittery today or something, lol.


hey Stoney! Looking good! Now, are you SURE you're a plant slayer??

Oh, did I see Elvis in here? Wow!

Happy for you Stoney.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 20, 2009)

*stoney fell in the well....go get help lassie.......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks, maam!


Leilani Garden said:


> hey Stoney! Looking good! Now, are you SURE you're a plant slayer??
> 
> Oh, did I see Elvis in here? Wow!
> 
> Happy for you Stoney.


Ow!


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney fell in the well....go get help lassie.......*



I'll get some more pics tomorrow, folks.Just stopping by real quick.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

*I have posted in your thread 147 times....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I have posted in your thread 147 times....*


*Stop hogging all the bandwidth......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol.I've probably posted in yours that many, too.


tipsgnob said:


> *I have posted in your thread 147 times....*


There's enough bandwidth for everyone, boys.


Twistyman said:


> *Stop hogging all the bandwidth......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Lol.I've probably posted in yours that many, too.
> 
> There's enough bandwisth for everyone, boys.


*I want twistys bandwidth.........*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I want twistys bandwidth.........*


*Oh no you don't...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

No shit! Hey, My brother went dumpster diving this week and found a new computer with windows vista on it. The boot order was wrong, so He changed that, but he still can't get it to go to the desktop.I'm gonna try to take a look at it.What a lucky fuck he is.


Twistyman said:


> *Oh no you don't...... *


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

*Damn... I did get my monitor/speakers/keyboard out of the garbage..... I may have a lead on a dual core for $95.00.. if its not already sold.......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 21, 2009)

hmmm we have like 6 or 7 computers we don't use a whole lot..... how are those plants looking?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Well, I hope ya get it.


Twistyman said:


> *Damn... I did get my monitor/speakers/keyboard out of the garbage..... I may have a lead on a dual core for $95.00.. if its not already sold.......*


She looks good, I'm gonna have to get some big 2700k cfls and add around her for sure.Just trying to figure out how to hag up my powerstrip full of lights without bringing it crashing down on her.I'll take some pics tonight.She's in dark cycle right nowuntil six,and I have to wait till after bed time for the oldest to take pics.


theloadeddragon said:


> hmmm we have like 6 or 7 computers we don't use a whole lot..... how are those plants looking?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I hope ya get it.
> 
> She looks good, I'm gonna have to get some big 2700k cfls and add around her for sure.Just trying to figure out how to hag up my powerstrip full of lights without bringing it crashing down on her.I'll take some pics tonight.She's in dark cycle right nowuntil six,and I have to wait till after bed time for the oldest to take pics.


*what will you be wearing when you take those pics........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Sweats and a tee shirt, as usual.But there will be no pics of me, only my bush.


tipsgnob said:


> *what will you be wearing when you take those pics........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sweats and a tee shirt, as usual.But there will be no pics of me, only my bush.


hmmmmmm....bush........


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

Yes.It's green and fragrant.


tipsgnob said:


> hmmmmmm....bush........


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sweats and a tee shirt, as usual.But there will be no pics of me, only my bush.


_*w00t........!!
*_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 21, 2009)

LOl, good one. But I just have a dirty mind, not really a sex maniac.Sometimes I wish I could get as revved up about it as everyone else seems to be.


Twistyman said:


> _*w00t........!!
> *_


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 22, 2009)

Update, more pics later.I took the mylar down, now we run at about 76 degrees instead of 82.What day of flowering is this, I can't remember.A few hairs showing here and there, not many.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

is there any way to embedd a youtube video in a post? nice pics, how are yous?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 22, 2009)

Yeah, started flowering on the 17th...so 5 days flower.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 22, 2009)

Doing good. Yeah.Type [ youtube ] [ / youtube ] Without the spaces, and put the code on the video in between.It's usually a bunch of letters in the address bar, like KgyFfz for example, copy and paste it between the two youtubes.


theloadeddragon said:


> is there any way to embedd a youtube video in a post? nice pics, how are yous?


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 22, 2009)

*don't stand too close to that thing stoney, I would hate for you to get bitten...*
*this is required listening while looking at your pics...*
http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]jiWB6S4YfOM[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 22, 2009)

It is getting big, lol.I gotta get some big 2700k cfl's this weekend to put around her, the little ones aren't gonna help much.I have to raise the light every day.


tipsgnob said:


> *don't stand too close to that thing stoney, I would hate for you to get bitten...*
> *this is required listening while looking at your pics...*
> http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]jiWB6S4YfOM[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

[youtube]dmTnXa_T21g[/youtube]


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 22, 2009)

[youtube]keOtjilUu6w[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice work stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks!Somehow she got unplugged today, and when I plugged it back in, it was about an hour and a half before dark time was supposed to be over...and the light came on!I don't know if that has something to do with the timer or what.Gotta make sure that doesn't happen again.


NewGrowth said:


> Nice work stoney


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Fuck, good thing i just went in the grow room...the light was off!Apparently the time was off because of being unplugged and I didn't think to check.It thought it was 6 am.I fixed it.Man, I will be so mad if I get a hermie.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*dudette....quit playn with the lights....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Clumsy people and their big feet around here....


tipsgnob said:


> *dudette....quit playn with the lights....*


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 23, 2009)

Lookin great my Ganja Queen


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*a while back my electricity was off 65 hrs. I had plants in veg, so when the lights came back on they were fine.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.


SICC";2414491]Lookin great my Ganja Queen ;)[/quote]
Yeah said:


> *a while back my electricity was off 65 hrs. I had plants in veg, so when the lights came back on they were fine.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*when I first started indoor growing I was using hydro and the T5 lights and I got some nice buds...It took longer.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

I have the 150 watt hps and cfl's...my problem is, I'm thinking it will take SO long that heat is gonna be a BIG issue.It gets really hot and humid around here in the summer.


tipsgnob said:


> *when I first started indoor growing I was using hydro and the T5 lights and I got some nice buds...It took longer.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have the 150 watt hps and cfl's...my problem is, I'm thinking it will take SO long that heat is gonna be a BIG issue.It gets really hot and humid around here in the summer.


*I understand...if I have enough stash I may not grow any this summer.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

If only I could vent, or run a line from the bathroom duct to the closet...


tipsgnob said:


> *I understand...if I have enough stash I may not grow any this summer.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*I wonder if high or low humidity makes a difference in the temps?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 23, 2009)

Seriously, my humidity has been running around 80, but I open the door and it gets down to 50.It's just because my swamp cooler still has a bit of water in it, and it's evaporating slowly.However,since there are two fans on her, she's ok.Going to add a third later, too.


tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder if high or low humidity makes a difference in the temps?*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wonder if high or low humidity makes a difference in the temps?*



humidity will make the temperature rise or lower dramatically faster do to water vapor in the air. Things that are moist are more sensitive to temperature changes. Like the soil in your pot for example.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 23, 2009)

*I have 1 fan blowing on the plants and 1 in the attic hole venting into the attic.*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I have the 150 watt hps and cfl's...my problem is, I'm thinking it will take SO long that heat is gonna be a BIG issue.It gets really hot and humid around here in the summer.


*Stoney... do what I have to do... use T5's for summer growing... they are very cool and well worth the price... 2 x 24" T5....$120.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Right, I know.My temps stay steady, my humidity is what fluctuates.Weird.My soil is good, but I did sprinkle some more cinnamon about until the humidity is better.


theloadeddragon said:


> humidity will make the temperature rise or lower dramatically faster do to water vapor in the air. Things that are moist are more sensitive to temperature changes. Like the soil in your pot for example.


I've spent so much on growing supplies, first because I was such a noob, and then because I wanted to do it right..My old man would pop a gasket at another 120.I just have to make it work,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney... do what I have to do... use T5's for summer growing... they are very cool and well worth the price... 2 x 24" T5....$120.*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

humidity is a funny thing to work with... I have found that a big bowl of ice with a sponge on top is perfect for the slow addition of humidity, and an A/C or extra circular fan (or combination of both) is good for reducing it. Combining both methods (both increasing and decreasing at the same time) usually produces a controlling effect, so you can tinker with it and find the right settings for yourself (I.E. the bowl with ice cubes sits next to a circulation fan, and the A/C runs for 15 minutes out of the hour in my room maintaining the desired humidity).


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

If ac in there were an option, I'd be on it.Trying to figure out venting through my bathroom cabinet next door.


theloadeddragon said:


> humidity is a funny thing to work with... I have found that a big bowl of ice with a sponge on top is perfect for the slow addition of humidity, and an A/C or extra circular fan (or combination of both) is good for reducing it. Combining both methods (both increasing and decreasing at the same time) usually produces a controlling effect, so you can tinker with it and find the right settings for yourself (I.E. the bowl with ice cubes sits next to a circulation fan, and the A/C runs for 15 minutes out of the hour in my room maintaining the desired humidity).


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If ac in there were an option, I'd be on it.Trying to figure out venting through my bathroom cabinet next door.


If you don't already have one, an exhaust fan would probably reduce your humidity by 15-25% depending.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah, I don't.But I'm gonna try to get one.I don't know why I didn't think of using the bathroom cabinets for stealth before.I mean, close the doors and the vents aren't visible.Duh, stoney.


theloadeddragon said:


> If you don't already have one, an exhaust fan would probably reduce your humidity by 15-25% depending.


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> If you don't already have one, an exhaust fan would probably reduce your humidity by 15-25% depending.


*I found having a fan above blowing the hot air away works well if you can do it.. takes away the oven effect...*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I don't.But I'm gonna try to get one.I don't know why I didn't think of using the bathroom cabinets for stealth before.I mean, close the doors and the vents aren't visible.Duh, stoney.


Sometimes I run out of room and have to dry in my cabinets....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw all those pics.Mouthwatering. I guess I'll scrub underneath the sink really good.Don't want to be bringing mold onto my grow.


theloadeddragon said:


> Sometimes I run out of room and have to dry in my cabinets....
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Drive by dancing...

*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi stoney.. Where might i find some pixels?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Shake it, baby.


Twistyman said:


> *Drive by dancing...
> 
> *


Uhhhhh...a couple of pages back.Gotta check.


onthedl0008 said:


> Hi stoney.. Where might i find some pixels?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Page 71, post 702 are the last pics.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks and they are looking nice stoney. Is that the 150 u where talking about?
Cant wait to see them in a few weeks. Looks like everything is going well.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Yes, that's the 150.Gonna have to surround the bottom and sides with some cfls.


onthedl0008 said:


> Thanks and they are looking nice stoney. Is that the 150 u where talking about?
> Cant wait to see them in a few weeks. Looks like everything is going well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, that's the 150.Gonna have to surround the bottom and sides with some cfls.


If I were you I would use 2 2ft fluorescent tubes, and 4 4 ft fluorescent tubes (2 on each side).... or etc. as far as size goes, get the lengths that will fit in your area... I think I have spent a total of 2,000 dollars on growing herb over the course of my life, and have harvested hundreds of lb.'s, you gotta spend some to get some  tell your hubby that,


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Dude...I've probably spent over 600 dollars.Right now, I can't really afford to get a bunch of fluorescent tubes.


theloadeddragon said:


> If I were you I would use 2 2ft fluorescent tubes, and 4 4 ft fluorescent tubes (2 on each side).... or etc. as far as size goes, get the lengths that will fit in your area... I think I have spent a total of 2,000 dollars on growing herb over the course of my life, and have harvested hundreds of lb.'s, you gotta spend some to get some  tell your hubby that,


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Dude...I've probably spent over 600 dollars.Right now, I can't really afford to get a bunch of fluorescent tubes.


I spent $20 on my SOG setup...... 150 including replacement 100W HPS, and the soil for the plants on the shelves.....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Live and learn! When I first started, I bought the wrong lights, so I had to go get the right ones,then more of them(cfl's),things to hang them with,soil, nutes,ph meter,tds meter,peat plugs,a swamp cooler, fans,a 400 watt complete grow light I can't use until I get proper ventilation,a 150 watt hps,cloning gel,epsom salt,better soil,vermiculite, perlite,molasses,pots,trays...it all adds up.


theloadeddragon said:


> I spent $20 on my SOG setup...... 150 including replacement 100W HPS, and the soil for the plants on the shelves.....


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 24, 2009)

*Poor Stoney.. we're the same...just need a few more bucks too get some shit...always "one" more thing......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

It seems like it,doesn't it?


Twistyman said:


> *Poor Stoney.. we're the same...just need a few more bucks too get some shit...always "one" more thing......*


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

yeah always one more thing.... but DYI, and finding things.... looking for building/construction materials always helps, .


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

That's true, I do try to find shit I can use, but I rarely get out of the house.I'm also not a very good handy woman.


theloadeddragon said:


> yeah always one more thing.... but DYI, and finding things.... looking for building/construction materials always helps, .


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's true, I do try to find shit I can use, but I rarely get out of the house.I'm also not a very good handy woman.



you'll get there, keep smoking and growing and.... you'll get there....


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 24, 2009)

*my flower room got up to 83f today....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Same here........ Thats a bit high but not severe..... thats why theres no way I can use HPS in the summer.......... It'll give me a chance to try a grow with T's start to finish.........*


----------



## DWR (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Same here........ Thats a bit high but not severe..... thats why theres no way I can use HPS in the summer.......... It'll give me a chance to try a grow with T's start to finish.........*



get a cooltube... realy does make a diffrence with temps.... unless you blow the air direct to the intake like myself ^^


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*I wish... I don't have the space for the tube... never mind the cool part.....
morning DWR..... 
*


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Stoney,

I also grow in a mobile. I have boxes in the master bath and vent the veg through the bath exhaust. The flower box vents through the ceiling into the attic. I removed an existing light fixture (safely) and use the hole. Does your closet have a regular light? If not the whole you cut could be replaced with a faux fixture when the room is converted back to regular use. I am cooling my 400 this way with an air cooled hood and it works well.

The humid air will hold a temp (hot/cold) longer than dry air (specific heat capacity of water is much higher than dry air).

It was over 100 Monday...heat wave is on its way to you...not looking forward to the summer electric bill!


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

*I can't tease stoney about her lights being off...my daughter unplugged my lights to plug the air conditioner on. so they got 19 hrs of dark.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*I use an alarm... don't trust me or timers..... and the cat has no thumbs so ........

*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I use an alarm... don't trust me or timers..... and the cat has no thumbs so ........*


*what happened to your cat's thumbs?*


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2009)

*Caught in a Chinese finger trap........*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

*chinese....sneaky bastards...........*


----------



## FrosteH (Apr 25, 2009)

Nice Grow  im new here on forums, starting my first ever attempt at growing soon, guna be using cfl's still gathering supplies at the mo and got to erect my grow room  i will be watching the rest of this grown see how it goes!! goodluck looking good


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 25, 2009)

FrosteH said:


> Nice Grow  im new here on forums, starting my first ever attempt at growing soon, guna be using cfl's still gathering supplies at the mo and got to erect my grow room  i will be watching the rest of this grown see how it goes!! goodluck looking good



Welcome to RIU!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't have an attic...and I can't do wiring.The closet does have a regular light fixture.


Hayduke said:


> Hey Stoney,
> 
> I also grow in a mobile. I have boxes in the master bath and vent the veg through the bath exhaust. The flower box vents through the ceiling into the attic. I removed an existing light fixture (safely) and use the hole. Does your closet have a regular light? If not the whole you cut could be replaced with a faux fixture when the room is converted back to regular use. I am cooling my 400 this way with an air cooled hood and it works well.
> 
> ...


Awwwwww.Karma smacked you in the ass for teasing me.


tipsgnob said:


> *I can't tease stoney about her lights being off...my daughter unplugged my lights to plug the air conditioner on. so they got 19 hrs of dark.....*


Thanks and welcome to riu.


FrosteH said:


> Nice Grow  im new here on forums, starting my first ever attempt at growing soon, guna be using cfl's still gathering supplies at the mo and got to erect my grow room  i will be watching the rest of this grown see how it goes!! goodluck looking good


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 25, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't have an attic...and I can't do wiring.The closet does have a regular light fixture.
> 
> Awwwwww.Karma smacked you in the ass for teasing me.
> 
> Thanks and welcome to riu.


*dude...the mopping, the lights....I'm thinking parallel universe...*


----------



## Hayduke (Apr 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I don't have an attic...and I can't do wiring.The closet does have a regular light fixture.


Well I don't either...not one I can get into. However, there is a space where the HVAC ducts and wiring. If you have a light fixture you are set. Turn off at breaker, unscrew fixture and drop down from ceiling. Unscrew wire nuts, and screw back on the hot wires. Stuff them back into hole.

The hole is probably 4". I got a plastic 2 piece collar meant to be able to easily disconnect the dryer vent from the wall. It fits perfectly in 4" hole.
It was less than $10 from home depot, but could rig another way.

It will really help remove heat from room, the vent tube even feels hot. Fix one problem and create another...the odor can now permeate the house and every once in a while get a light whiff only a smoker would recognize from under the house. I use a twist up air freshener or two under the house and the problem is gone, and a lysol disinfectant timed sprayer near the door in laundry room for the odor in the house.


----------



## DWR (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I wish... I don't have the space for the tube... never mind the cool part.....
> morning DWR.....
> *


flip it vertical ! grow around the circle  


 good afternoon twisty


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

DWR said:


> flip it vertical ! grow around the circle
> 
> 
> good afternoon twisty


*I'm going to use the T's this summer to see exactly what they will product and then I'll try to fix the closet better for next fall....... I'm hanging the HPS vertical now...*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 26, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *I'm going to use the T's this summer to see exactly what they will product and then I'll try to fix the closet better for next fall....... I'm hanging the HPS vertical now...*


Hey twisty, check out my grow, I am using t-5 from start to finish right now. I have 6 6400k for veg and 6 3k to swap out when I switch to the flower cycle. I don't know if its a good number but my light meter reads about 800-900 at plant height and pegs out around 1100

Plants are looking great Stoney! Nice job. 

I agree with pulling your fixture and using the hole even as a passive vent. It will really help. If you need more venting I got a fan pretty cheap from that website I mentioned in my journal along with a carbon filter just in case for when they get that stinky goodness. 

I have a friend that is coming by tonight hopefully to help put mine in. I will put up pics when its finished. 

Can you guys check out my thread? I am having some issues with 2 or 3 of my plants and think it may be a neut problem. 

Talk to you guys soon!
Zero


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 26, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> Hey twisty, check out my grow, I am using t-5 from start to finish right now. I have 6 6400k for veg and 6 3k to swap out when I switch to the flower cycle. I don't know if its a good number but my light meter reads about 800-900 at plant height and pegs out around 1100
> 
> 
> Talk to you guys soon!
> Zero


*Yeah I started my last grow with T5 & 12's..worked well.. I finished the last 4-5 weeks with a 430.. but these turned out well for 3-4 weeks flower under T's.. not fluffy at all.......

*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 27, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yeah I started my last grow with T5 & 12's..worked well.. I finished the last 4-5 weeks with a 430.. but these turned out well for 3-4 weeks flower under T's.. not fluffy at all.......
> 
> *


NICE! Is that blue an artifact or is it the actual color of the plant? That is beautiful!


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 27, 2009)

*Just taken with a cel.. no effects added......*


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*where is stoney?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

Yeah...I've NEVER done any kind of wiring...and I have hyperhydrosis...so my hands DRIP with sweat when I'm working.Sooooooooooooooooooooooo no.peace:


Hayduke said:


> Well I don't either...not one I can get into. However, there is a space where the HVAC ducts and wiring. If you have a light fixture you are set. Turn off at breaker, unscrew fixture and drop down from ceiling. Unscrew wire nuts, and screw back on the hot wires. Stuff them back into hole.
> 
> The hole is probably 4". I got a plastic 2 piece collar meant to be able to easily disconnect the dryer vent from the wall. It fits perfectly in 4" hole.
> It was less than $10 from home depot, but could rig another way.
> ...




I did prune her.Now, before you guys yell..."WTF!" she had a LOT of lower buds that were not going to reach potential, especially since they just cannot get the same light penetration as the rest.So, I selectively thinned out the bottom to A.Create more airflow through her lower branches, and B. allow the plant to concentrate its energies on the main colas.I was very careful and selective...but there are two lower branches which seem to want to become full on colas.If I cut them, I know I'd have two big clones.They also seem to me to be acting like parasites to the nutrient supply...like "sucker" plants on a tomato plant. I may cut these as well.Gonn smoke a bowl and decide.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

So, as you can see, I've taken a picture of both the left and right lower branch.Notice how they are out away from the plant and seem like main branches in their own right?Like parasites.They may be removed, because if you look at the next few pics of the canopy...no light can get through.This fucking plant comes up to my chest now.So, uh...I think it's ok to selectively prune.If I'm wrong,it will be MY mistake and I will suffer the consequences.And I didn't prune any fan leaves, I'm not dumb.


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

*that stem is huge....good job. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I vegged too long.Everytime I go in there, she screams, "Feed me, Seymore!" 


tipsgnob said:


> *that stem is huge....good job. *


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 27, 2009)

That's not even the main stem.THAT looks like a damn tree trunk,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *that stem is huge....good job. *


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 27, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]BGRN39oifsE[/youtube]


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice work stoney I think it was a good call to prune her.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I think I'm gonna get those two lower ones, too.Right now.


NewGrowth said:


> Nice work stoney I think it was a good call to prune her.


----------



## EKIMRI (Apr 28, 2009)

Been a while since I popped in Stoney... I must say she is looking mighty happy and healthy these days, though she looks to be outgrowing her space just a bit .

And I must agree with you, I think it was a good idea to do some thinning on her to increase airflow... doing the same has served me well. 

Keep up the good work...


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 28, 2009)

*Good stuff Stoney.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks...Next time, I think I won't wait so long to flower..this one I should have flowered at about 12 to 15 inches, I think,lol. I haven't looked in on her yet today, she's in the dark till six, but I hope she responded well to the trimming.Those bottom leaves weren't doing all that great because of lack of light anyway.


EKIMRI said:


> Been a while since I popped in Stoney... I must say she is looking mighty happy and healthy these days, though she looks to be outgrowing her space just a bit .
> 
> And I must agree with you, I think it was a good idea to do some thinning on her to increase airflow... doing the same has served me well.
> 
> Keep up the good work...


Thanks, twisty!


Twistyman said:


> *Good stuff Stoney.........*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow, beautiful big tree trunk on that thing Stoney! 

I can't wait to move mine off of veg mode and into flower. 

Zero


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

for some reason your plants are making me horny....... LOL.... I gotta go, I'll be back in a lil bit


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks.My flower tops are really starting to show.


ZeroBuds said:


> Wow, beautiful big tree trunk on that thing Stoney!
> 
> I can't wait to move mine off of veg mode and into flower.
> 
> Zero


LOL!


theloadeddragon said:


> for some reason your plants are making me horny....... LOL.... I gotta go, I'll be back in a lil bit


----------



## tipsgnob (Apr 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks.My flower tops are really starting to show.
> 
> LOL!


*I would like to see that...........*


----------



## Sunnysideup (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks good Stoney! I too, have pruned those weird branches. I think it helps the plant to concentrate on the other important areas. Can't wait to see her when she is done.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Apr 30, 2009)

well... sorry bout last night..... I was in a rowdy mood, ..... so here hit this...


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

You will.Pics sometime this weekend if I get time alone.


tipsgnob said:


> *I would like to see that...........*


Thanks.She really seems to have responded well to it.


Sunnysideup said:


> Looks good Stoney! I too, have pruned those weird branches. I think it helps the plant to concentrate on the other important areas. Can't wait to see her when she is done.


You're fine, lol.


theloadeddragon said:


> well... sorry bout last night..... I was in a rowdy mood, ..... so here hit this...


----------



## DWR (May 1, 2009)

nznznz baby !


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 1, 2009)

yeah hey whats going on where are you wheres the action at how are you how are the plants what time is it what did you have for dinner beautiful weather huh and can you move your car please....

End of rant


----------



## DWR (May 1, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> yeah hey whats going on where are you wheres the action at how are you how are the plants what time is it what did you have for dinner beautiful weather huh and can you move your car please....
> 
> End of rant



neighboors ?

cool !  hahahaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

LOl.


theloadeddragon said:


> yeah hey whats going on where are you wheres the action at how are you how are the plants what time is it what did you have for dinner beautiful weather huh and can you move your car please....
> 
> End of rant


I'll probably get a fucking hermie now.For some reason my lights didn't come on tonight.Everything was plugged in, but it wasn't on.I just got home, I had to plug it into another outlet and adjust the timer to the right time to get the lights on.This fucking sucks.This is the second time something funny happened with the lights.It's like the universe is out to get me,lol.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*I think I may have tripped on the cord when I was going through your panty drawer....*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I think I may have tripped on the cord when I was going through your panty drawer....*


 
Oh good... I thought I'd done it


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

Tips.I told you, I keep them on a shelf in the laundry room.


tipsgnob said:


> *I think I may have tripped on the cord when I was going through your panty drawer....*


Put those down, those are my old man's boxers!


EKIMRI said:


> Oh good... I thought I'd done it


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Oh good... I thought I'd done it


*I wondered why stoney's panties were all sticky........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

Don't sweat it Stoney... she'll just think it was another cloudy day.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]XXlElLpvNvg[/youtube]


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I wondered why stoney's panties were all sticky........*


 
Sorry...


I was spreading the love in the wrong thread


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

Guys...those are my old man's panties...I told ya....


tipsgnob said:


> *I wondered why stoney's panties were all sticky........*


I hope so.Cuz it was pitch black.I'll just be so fricken pissed if it herms.


EKIMRI said:


> Don't sweat it Stoney... she'll just think it was another cloudy day.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

*my brother grows in his basement and it's really not light tight and he never gets hermies...ya know. but I go to the extreme to make sure my room is dark and I get hermies every so often...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

Ok, my old man is in the other room, told him I was smoking a doob so I locked the door.Here are a few quick pics...a couple of the flowers,the trimmed part, and the whole plant itself.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

My first ones went herm, but that's because I couldn't stop opening the door an looking at them when the lights were off.And they were shitty genetics, I think.


tipsgnob said:


> *my brother grows in his basement and it's really not light tight and he never gets hermies...ya know. but I go to the extreme to make sure my room is dark and I get hermies every so often...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

As you can see by those pics, I need to pick off a few of the dead leaves on the trimmed part.I'm sloppy,lol.


----------



## EKIMRI (May 1, 2009)

It's a jungle in there!

I think for all the trials and tribulations she's looking fabulous!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 1, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, my old man is in the other room, told him I was smoking a doob so I locked the door.Here are a few quick pics...a couple of the flowers,the trimmed part, and the whole plant itself.


*wont be long now..stoney baby gonna be smoking some homegrown........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

Thanks, man!The flowers really seemed to take off after I trimmed all that little shit that was taking up energy.Now the canopy...it's fricken'dense.But I'm not gonna mess with that, don't wanna fuck things up.


EKIMRI said:


> It's a jungle in there!
> 
> I think for all the trials and tribulations she's looking fabulous!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 1, 2009)

Naw, still a while, man.On the 17th, it will only be one month. I still have about 8 weeks to go after that.


tipsgnob said:


> *wont be long now..stoney baby gonna be smoking some homegrown........*


----------



## 420weedman (May 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ok, my old man is in the other room, told him I was smoking a doob so I locked the door.Here are a few quick pics...a couple of the flowers,the trimmed part, and the whole plant itself.


looks good ..... lol why do u have to lock the door tho ?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 3, 2009)

Cuz I didn't want my kid walking in on me puffing,nor my old man walkingin on me filming.


420weedman said:


> looks good ..... lol why do u have to lock the door tho ?


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 3, 2009)

Looking good Stoney.. LOL I swear u have advanced several levels since the start of this journal. Very nice.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 3, 2009)

Thank ya.


onthedl0008 said:


> Looking good Stoney.. LOL I swear u have advanced several levels since the start of this journal. Very nice.


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank ya.



*Stoney.....!! Hi.. just saw you...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 3, 2009)

Hey twisty, what's up?


Twistyman said:


> *Stoney.....!! Hi.. just saw you...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 3, 2009)

*Not much.. just chilling... you..??*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 3, 2009)

Just checking some morel message boards to see what other folks have been getting in my area.Now I have to go watch the celebrity apprentice with my old man.


Twistyman said:


> *Not much.. just chilling... you..??*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 3, 2009)

cool cool.... lets BBQ some burgers and hotdogs and have an orgy in the bathtub...... we can fill it with chocolate and marshmellows and clog it up again.....


----------



## tipsgnob (May 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Just checking some morel message boards to see what other folks have been getting in my area.Now I have to go watch the celebrity apprentice with my old man.


*I hope Jesse James wins.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 4, 2009)

Fine by me!


theloadeddragon said:


> cool cool.... lets BBQ some burgers and hotdogs and have an orgy in the bathtub...... we can fill it with chocolate and marshmellows and clog it up again.....


He didn't.That sucked, but I knew it would be Joan and Annie.Jessie is intense, but quiet.


tipsgnob said:


> *I hope Jesse James wins.........*


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 4, 2009)

Just popped in and man your plants are growing like they are as crazy as we are!  

I put some updated pics of my plants at 3 weeks from seed up but I started a new thread that more accurately reflected my style of grow I am trying. 

If I can get these to grow like Stoney's I will be a happy camper...Errrr... Stoner.... ummm...screw it, a happy something..... LoL

Just keep those pictures of your sexy ladies coming Stoney.

I hear ya on the light thing. I had to travel out of town for a couple days and asked my ol' lady to care for the plants. She forgot to water them (She's not a smoker, just a massive procrastinator so I think she just blew it off, but they are not too terrible. They were dry but not wilting yet) but had no idea how long the UPS had been tripped which killed my lights for the 2nd time as well. 

I don't know if they were off for 20 minutes or 20 hours but I put them back on a 24/0 and I am hoping they don't mutate into She-males.  

How long should I leave them in Veg before switching to flower? Is it based on size or time?

Thanks guys!
Zero


----------



## sarah22 (May 4, 2009)

stoney! i havent talked to you in ages! your grow looks wicked dude  i cant wait til mine sprout...im not gonna keep a journal but i'll post up the harvest pics on here  lol


----------



## Hayduke (May 4, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> She forgot to water them (She's not a smoker, just a massive procrastinator so I think she just blew it off, but they are not too terrible. They were dry but not wilting yet)


I sense a hint of jealousy from your ol' lady towards your lil' ladies!


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 4, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> I sense a hint of jealousy from your ol' lady towards your lil' ladies!


ROFLMAO TTCP! 

Thats frigging funny! +rep for that alone! 

Actually she is pretty cool with it I think because she likes me better when im smoking.  When I am in less pain, I am probably less of an ass... 

She's just lazier than me is all.... And thats saying something. 

Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 4, 2009)

Thanks.I'd say veg as long as you want, if you have no height restrictions.You can start flowering when the plant has six leaf sets going..I think most folks veg to between 12 and 18 inches. I should have started flowering a little earlier, maybe,but oh well, I'll deal with the extra growth!


ZeroBuds said:


> Just popped in and man your plants are growing like they are as crazy as we are!
> 
> I put some updated pics of my plants at 3 weeks from seed up but I started a new thread that more accurately reflected my style of grow I am trying.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Most definitely would love to see the harvest!


sarah22 said:


> stoney! i havent talked to you in ages! your grow looks wicked dude  i cant wait til mine sprout...im not gonna keep a journal but i'll post up the harvest pics on here  lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 4, 2009)

yeah.... whens that harvest????


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 4, 2009)

and when to flower is all about plant maturity and hormonal balance


----------



## tipsgnob (May 4, 2009)

*did you ever name this plant...?*


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 4, 2009)

Cool, I will wait till they are about 12 to 18 then, cause they already have like 6-8 sets of leaves on some.  

I don't want them to get too massive. 

I was thinking about doing scrog, but I will probably wait till next grow. 

I will name mine as soon as I know whether or not they are boys or girls, but I imagine by then they will have named themselves. The one monster that is growing like gangbusters I am thinking about naming Audry.


----------



## sarah22 (May 4, 2009)

meh...its all up to personal preference. my first grow was 12/12 from seed...this one im gonna veg for a looooonnnngggg time...lol.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 4, 2009)

No...it's kinda morbid to name something you're gonna kill.


tipsgnob said:


> *did you ever name this plant...?*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

I named my cinderella plants last year....... and a whole crop of WW years ago, other than that, nah..... they are what they are ABCDEFG, lol..... hey pass that bong/joint im outa herb!


----------



## Hayduke (May 5, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> hey pass that bong/joint im outa herb!



uh...ok.......I have more than I know what to do with


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 5, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> uh...ok.......I have more than I know what to do with


Do I detect sarcasm there? LoL Sounds like you are in the same boat as me. I am at least 6-8 weeks from harvest time and am down to smoking shit I Vaped like 3 months ago... 

My connection dried up and the closest one I know of to get anything from is like 2.5 hours away (each way) so screwed is me too! 

Wish my state had Dispensary system in place. Being in pain and dry sucks Satan's Taint! (I do have a ton of Oxy, but they make me sick so I try to avoid them without the MMJ to temper the nausea down.)


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

SOme pics for ya! Some of the flowers, the plant itself(next to a floro that I'm using right in the plant for extra light for a size comparison), pics of the canopy.


----------



## Hayduke (May 5, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> Do I detect sarcasm there? LoL Sounds like you are in the same boat as me. I am at least 6-8 weeks from harvest time and am down to smoking shit I Vaped like 3 months ago...
> 
> My connection dried up and the closest one I know of to get anything from is like 2.5 hours away (each way) so screwed is me too!
> 
> Wish my state had Dispensary system in place. Being in pain and dry sucks Satan's Taint! (I do have a ton of Oxy, but they make me sick so I try to avoid them without the MMJ to temper the nausea down.)


Although this is highly unusual...in this instance...no sarcasm.

I have a "stoner schedule" perpetual garden where I have 1 or 2 getting cut and replaced by 12" tall ready to go girlies about every 2-3 weeks. Each yields 1-2 zippers. I have a small one in a paper bag, one in a jar curing, and 2 hanging that were just cut, as well as 5 in flower. I have 2 more in the dry process than I should cuz I had to cull a couple 2 weeks early after a good lesson in what 7.8 pH will do to a plant in late flower.

Although I smoke as much as I want, I smoke less than a gram a day. I grew up in the midwest (in the 80's) and though I do not find this in the Northern half of the state...I just don't seem to meet many/any SoCal people who I click with, so I do not end up able to share much.

My crazy friend from the bay area, just went on his quarterly trip back on pharm meds and quit smoking...dumbass. He smokes massive amounts and then quits cold turkey...can't sleep...goes even more crazy, and ends up in trouble and back on the meds to get back to "normal".

So...yeah I wish I could help you, though I grow mood elevating meds, they would be better than nothin. Even when I had to buy buds, I have a strict policy of NEVER running out. I would ration myself to a one hitter a day before not smoking.

I will be doing some more hash and butter making as stuff is starting to pile up and I do not want to have more than my half pound limit


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 5, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> Although this is highly unusual...in this instance...no sarcasm.
> 
> I have a "stoner schedule" perpetual garden where I have 1 or 2 getting cut and replaced by 12" tall ready to go girlies about every 2-3 weeks. Each yields 1-2 zippers. I have a small one in a paper bag, one in a jar curing, and 2 hanging that were just cut, as well as 5 in flower. I have 2 more in the dry process than I should cuz I had to cull a couple 2 weeks early after a good lesson in what 7.8 pH will do to a plant in late flower.
> 
> ...


LoL, Sounds like you are someone I should be friends with.  

I'm a child of the 80's as well. (born in 1970) and I find I smoke a lot less now that is medical and not recreational. 

I think a lot of it is that I don't get the same "High" any more. 

As far as the people in Cali go, I notice a huge difference between the north and south of the state. I have lots of friends in Tahoe, SF, Sacramento and Stockton, but could never seem to really mesh with the people from L.A. and stuff that I met. (Although I did have a couple cool friends from San Diego, but they just kinda dropped off the face of the earth)

I think MMJ is kinda like any "Prescription" pain killers, If you take them when in lots of pain, they just kill the pain a bit. If you take them when you are not, you get messed up. Seems to be the same effect with buds. At least for me. 

1/2 LB must be nice... In Nazi-vada we are allowed 3 mature plants and 1oz. I was like crap, the first plant I cut down could put me over the limit so I am gonna have to process as much as I can down to Budder and oil so that I can stay legal. 

Crazy huh?

Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)




----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

She is Happy


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

*stoney your porn has made me just a little horny...*


----------



## Hayduke (May 5, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> (born in 1970)


Me too. I am amazed that Nevada Allows any MMJ. I wonder how they expect you to grow 3 plants and yield that little.



Stoney McFried said:


> SOme pics for ya! Some of the flowers, the plant itself(next to a floro that I'm using right in the plant for extra light for a size comparison), pics of the canopy.


Looks nice Stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

She seems to be!And that second pic, I'd say there was a little frost going on.I couldn't see it naked eye,but with the zoom...yeah.


theloadeddragon said:


> She is Happy


Why thank you, tipsy.Feel free to masturbate your lips with a big fat joint!


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney your porn has made me just a little horny...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> She seems to be!And that second pic, I'd say there was a little frost going on.I couldn't see it naked eye,but with the zoom...yeah.
> 
> Why thank you, tipsy.Feel free to masturbate your lips with a big fat joint!


*yes darling, I shall...indica or sativa......hmmmm*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Sativa.Indica makes you into a vegetable!


tipsgnob said:


> *yes darling, I shall...indica or sativa......hmmmm*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Sativa.Indica makes you into a vegetable!


*yeah...a cucumber..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Green and bumpy..sounds familiar........


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Green and bumpy..sounds familiar........


*sounds like you may have been with kermit the frog at some point...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

Yeah,don't you remember?I guess it ain't easy being green.


tipsgnob said:


> *sounds like you may have been with kermit the frog at some point...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah,don't you remember?I guess it ain't easy being green.


*did you see the show about mushrooms tonight on travel channel...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 5, 2009)

no, I didn't!


tipsgnob said:


> *did you see the show about mushrooms tonight on travel channel...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> no, I didn't!


*andrew zimmer...you can probably watch it on their website.......http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Bizarre_Foods/Episode_Guide_Appalachia....*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

someone sent me a kermit the frog youtube music video yesterday that was quite disturbing........ I hate all childrens shows in one way, but love some in another....... friend came and helped me to medicate..... kind enough to drop me some nugs..... so, here yah go stoney....... lets share this dubie and watch the "grass" grow


----------



## "SICC" (May 6, 2009)

stoney, i love you


----------



## EKIMRI (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for the bud porn Stoney... looks like things are really starting to progress


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> SOme pics for ya! Some of the flowers, the plant itself(next to a floro that I'm using right in the plant for extra light for a size comparison), pics of the canopy.


PRETTY FLOWERS, Stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, Leilani, it's such a big difference from my first grow with crappy old cfl's!


Leilani Garden said:


> PRETTY FLOWERS, Stoney!


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks, Leilani, it's such a big difference from my first grow with crappy old cfl's!


Yeah, from all you've said about the other one, this is much different. SO HAPPY for you! 

How's the odor? I lost track and haven't been around in a while. So? How's that going? I'm guessing not a big deal? 

How've ya been?!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Actually, not a bad odor at all.If i sniff the plant, I can smell it, but she's not strong.But then again, I have four indoor cats who crap five times a day each.....


Leilani Garden said:


> Yeah, from all you've said about the other one, this is much different. SO HAPPY for you!
> 
> How's the odor? I lost track and haven't been around in a while. So? How's that going? I'm guessing not a big deal?
> 
> How've ya been?!!


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 6, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Actually, not a bad odor at all.If i sniff the plant, I can smell it, but she's not strong.But then again, I have four indoor cats who crap five times a day each.....


Well, I guess you do what you need to do, eh? Cat doo? Ew. Thanks for sharing. I gotta put these cheetohs away, now. Thanks Stoney!! 

I love you, Lady!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 6, 2009)

Hey, I'm just doing my part to help you keep a sexy figure.


Leilani Garden said:


> Well, I guess you do what you need to do, eh? Cat doo? Ew. Thanks for sharing. I gotta put these cheetohs away, now. Thanks Stoney!!
> 
> I love you, Lady!


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

And I thank you, from the bottom of my . . . my bottom???


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Ew?Watch out, I hear the stampede of lesbian obsessed males!


Leilani Garden said:


> And I thank you, from the bottom of my . . . my bottom???


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

Ah, now you've really cracked me up. See? Im only going to date women from now on. I've made up my mind. LOL 

Well, I guess I'm going to bed too, now that Mr. Tips has left the building . . . as you said, after that incident with the stripper. 

I think I might be getting my threads mixed up.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Yeah, I have to hit the hay, too.Spent too much time debating creationists.


Leilani Garden said:


> Ah, now you've really cracked me up. See? Im only going to date women from now on. I've made up my mind. LOL
> 
> Well, I guess I'm going to bed too, now that Mr. Tips has left the building . . . as you said, after that incident with the stripper.
> 
> I think I might be getting my threads mixed up.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I have to hit the hay, too.Spent too much time debating creationists.


Now, that is a complete waste of your energy.

Funny bumper sticker I saw a week ago:

*INTELLIGENT FALLING:

Stop teaching gravity theory in public schools!*


Nighty night, Stoney! Conserve your energy for yourself from now on!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

MY sig was supposed to do that.Apparently, it hasn't, lol.


Leilani Garden said:


> Now, that is a complete waste of your energy.
> 
> Funny bumper sticker I saw a week ago:
> 
> ...


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 7, 2009)

lol.... my dumb stoner ass just realised you started a new petition already......


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 7, 2009)

all right here we go.....

[youtube] http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epYQEMbyqQA [/youtube]


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 7, 2009)

Pretty pics girl! 

I picked up all of mine today to smell them after reading your post and one of the white satins smelled SPICY!

Really unusual, Italian seasoning kinda smell. They are still in veg mode, so I am hoping its not too stinky in flower. 

How far out are you from harvest now Stoney?

Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Thanks.harvest will be about 8 weeks after may 17, give or take a week, I want AMBER trichs.


ZeroBuds said:


> Pretty pics girl!
> 
> I picked up all of mine today to smell them after reading your post and one of the white satins smelled SPICY!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hayduke (May 7, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Im only going to date women from now on. I've made up my mind. LOL


Me too.



Leilani Garden said:


> Funny bumper sticker I saw a week ago:
> 
> *INTELLIGENT FALLING:
> 
> Stop teaching gravity theory in public schools!*


Nice.


----------



## Kant (May 7, 2009)

Religion. the poor see it as true. The wise see it as false. The kings see it as useful.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

SOme pics of flowers, the canopy,the stem.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

Kant said:


> Religion. the poor see it as true. The wise see it as false. The kings see it as useful.


That is a rediculously stupid quote considering religion and politics have been disassociated for hundreds of years.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Still applies today.Tell certain Middle Easterners about separation of church and state and watch the blank looks.Lol.


Kant said:


> Religion. the poor see it as true. The wise see it as false. The kings see it as useful.


I liked it.It gets a point across."Ridiculously stupid" is a bit harsh..here, smoke this.


DownOnWax said:


> That is a rediculously stupid quote considering religion and politics have been disassociated for hundreds of years.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

Sorry, I did not intend to be harsh but I personally belive that is a bad quote.

I am sorry, I know this is your thread, and your plants look great


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

In all honesty, a conversation about religion and politics in this day and age should never be spoken of.

There are too many religions and too many political affiliations for anyone to even start to consider that a viable quote.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Meh, I'm tired of debating religion.We'll prolly never agree, I don't know why I even bother.Sometimes I wonder, what's the point?


DownOnWax said:


> In all honesty, a conversation about religion and politics in this day and age should never be spoken of.
> 
> There are too many religions and too many political affiliations for anyone to even start to consider that a viable quote.


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

I agree and I am sorry if I caused a rift in your thread.

Like I said, plants look great and I have mad respect for you 

+++


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Thanks, man!Now let's fuck!
















I keed, I keed.


DownOnWax said:


> I agree and I am sorry if I caused a rift in your thread.
> 
> Like I said, plants look great and I have mad respect for you
> 
> +++


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

*don't ask.... don't tell.......*


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

hahahaha

You are great! Let's go seriously, Im well hung.

6" around, think about it!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

GREAT CoMMERCIAL IDEA!
You see a girl step out of the shower with a towel wrapped around her.
Her boyfriend looks up."Honey, is your butt getting bigger?"
Months later, we see them behind a curtain as they start introducing the boyfriend before his entrance onto a big stage.He whispers,slighlty worried,"So,you sure you're not mad about that big butt comment I made six months ago?."
"Nah," the girlfriend says as she glares at him.
He steps onto the stage, and audience of thousands applauds, he puts a violin to his chin...and the girl friend runs out and pants'es him.
We see a snickers.The announcer says,"shoulda put one of these in your big fat mouth instead!"


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

I wish 

My wife tells me I am rather small but she still loves me


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

TIPS


tipsgnob said:


> *don't ask.... don't tell.......*


Ow.Think about a hemorrhage?


DownOnWax said:


> hahahaha
> 
> You are great! Let's go seriously, Im well hung.
> 
> 6" around, think about it!


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

You have quite the imagination!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Fuck, I meant to post that in another thread.I'm baked.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

*hell stoney that would give a little pussied woman an epiziotomy.*


----------



## DownOnWax (May 7, 2009)

It's a sad day when I am rearing and ready to go and I pull it out....

Only to hear 'Awwww, how Cute"

And believe me, Extenz does NOT work!


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

Stoney your plants make me horny . . . .


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

it seems to have that effect on people... *giggles*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

OW, no shit!


tipsgnob said:


> *hell stoney that would give a little pussied woman an epiziotomy.*


LMAO!


DownOnWax said:


> It's a sad day when I am rearing and ready to go and I pull it out....
> 
> Only to hear 'Awwww, how Cute"
> 
> And believe me, Extenz does NOT work!


Come ride my leg.


NewGrowth said:


> Stoney your plants make me horny . . . .


LOL! YOU're STONED TOO!High five!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> it seems to have that effect on people... *giggles*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

I think I may have also just gotten a rise.....


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> Pretty pics girl!
> 
> I picked up all of mine today to smell them after reading your post and one of the white satins smelled SPICY!
> 
> ...


COOL! I had that too. I was so concerned about odor because I'd had terrible problems with venting, exhaust, etc, and this plant? It just never developed that really strong odor. I had NO problems with odor with that one. And it had this very pleasant, peppery scent to it. Spicy, yes. And you know what? Now that it's nicely cured? It still has that wonderful scent. Maybe you're going to experience the same thing. I love this plant, and I hope to do it again one day. It was actually one of attitudes freebies: power skunk. Italiano Spice! Love it still today.


NG? Doesn't EVERYTHING make you horny? Come on . . . tell the truth.

We're ALL horny; haven't we established that already. Oh, everyone but Tips, who just seems to have so many opportunities to burn off that tension. Oh Tips, this, Tips that. I'm so sick of hearing about his fantastic sex life!

WE SO HORNY! ALL OF US!! And that includes you, NG

Not that Stoney's plant is not lovely and inspiring. It IS! 

Happy evening to everyone. Stoney? Your journal ranks as one of the most fun too, right up there with Tips's journal.


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> COOL! I had that too. I was so concerned about odor because I'd had terrible problems with venting, exhaust, etc, and this plant? It just never developed that really strong odor. I had NO problems with odor with that one. And it had this very pleasant, peppery scent to it. Spicy, yes. And you know what? Now that it's nicely cured? It still has that wonderful scent. Maybe you're going to experience the same thing. I love this plant, and I hope to do it again one day. It was actually one of attitudes freebies: power skunk. Italiano Spice! Love it still today.
> 
> 
> NG? Doesn't EVERYTHING make you horny? Come on . . . tell the truth.
> ...



Come on, everything does not make me horny. Actually most women say I'm hard to please. But yeah I'm pretty horny and I can't think of anything hotter than a chick that grows her own


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hell stoney that would give a little pussied woman an epiziotomy.*


Newsflash: Just about all of us women are about the same size. About, okay? Not exactly, but close. 

Second, that would give ANY woman more than an episiotomy. It would require emergency surgery. It could even cause death. No way any woman in her right mind wants THAT! OUCH just thinking about it, which I cannot for more than a moment or two. 

Weren't we just talking about folgers and maxell house last night? I could swear we were.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

LMAO!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I think I may have also just gotten a rise.....


Why thanks,man!(ma'am.) You're one of the brighter and more entertaining folk on here yourself.


Leilani Garden said:


> COOL! I had that too. I was so concerned about odor because I'd had terrible problems with venting, exhaust, etc, and this plant? It just never developed that really strong odor. I had NO problems with odor with that one. And it had this very pleasant, peppery scent to it. Spicy, yes. And you know what? Now that it's nicely cured? It still has that wonderful scent. Maybe you're going to experience the same thing. I love this plant, and I hope to do it again one day. It was actually one of attitudes freebies: power skunk. Italiano Spice! Love it still today.
> 
> 
> NG? Doesn't EVERYTHING make you horny? Come on . . . tell the truth.
> ...


Awwww....(sex kitten growl) do you want me to rub it and make it better?


NewGrowth said:


> Come on, everything does not make me horny. Actually most women say I'm hard to please. But yeah I'm pretty horny and I can't think of anything hotter than a chick that grows her own


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I sing this song at karaoke when I'm drunk.[youtube]zTneO6UgRuM[/youtube]


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Come on, everything does not make me horny. Actually most women say I'm hard to please. But yeah I'm pretty horny and I can't think of anything hotter than a chick that grows her own


Hard to please? Nah, you're just picky like me. Which is why I'm now only going to date women, because most men just take it too lightly. Make the reservations, honey! We're so perfect together. And you know it! kiss-ass:

But you do agree that we're all feeling rather horny right now, right? 

Stoney, you are so nice to let us all clown around like this in your journal. I love ya!

. . . so, what are you doing next Saturday night? 

(Here comes the stampede you were talking about last night!)

NG . . . you know it, you do, I know you do, and so do you! And you know that I know you know and that you know I know. So let's just stop all the code speak, okay? xoxoxo


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Newsflash: Just about all of us women are about the same size. About, okay? Not exactly, but close.
> 
> Second, that would give ANY woman more than an episiotomy. It would require emergency surgery. It could even cause death. No way any woman in her right mind wants THAT! OUCH just thinking about it, which I cannot for more than a moment or two.
> 
> Weren't we just talking about folgers and maxell house last night? I could swear we were.


*I know for a fact there are three different sizes..........*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Awwww....(sex kitten growl) do you want me to rub it and make it better?


 Someone needs too especially because LG has me chasing the smart one . . .


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I sing this song at karaoke when I'm drunk.[youtube]zTneO6UgRuM[/youtube]


You do karaoke? OMG I'm so scared of drinking too much and hearing a song I love and thinking I might be able to pull that off.  When I am alone, I am a ROCK STAR! When I'm in public, I'm just a good dj. I hope that I never get so wasted that I think I can do the rock star thing in public. 

I am not a karaoke person, no way. Kudos to you for doing it!!

And you're very entertaining too. Are you busy next Saturday night? NG and I want to date you. We are both ONLY dating women from now on.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> Someone needs too especially because LG has me chasing the smart one . . .


You're chasing me? I thought it was the other gal, the one who's friends with some other broad who thinks she is so cool? 

Well, that settles that. Now we all know that we both know. So? What do you say we date Stoney? Tips might not liked it, but he's getting it all the time, so what do we care if he is jealous, right? 

Tips? Tips? Where are you? You know I love you, right?

Am I on the right thread? Is the THE I LOVE YOU thread? Or is this Stoney's Level Two Plant Slayer thread? 

I am obviously very confused. 

HELP! 

NG is chasing me!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> You do karaoke? OMG I'm so scared of drinking too much and hearing a song I love and thinking I might be able to pull that off.  When I am alone, I am a ROCK STAR! When I'm in public, I'm just a good dj. I hope that I never get so wasted that I think I can do the rock star thing in public.
> 
> I am not a karaoke person, no way. Kudos to you for doing it!!
> 
> And you're very entertaining too. Are you busy next Saturday night? NG and I want to date you. We are both ONLY dating women from now on.


*do you guys need a photographer??*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you guys need a photographer??*


Well, you know, all my life, I've ha this rule: NO PICTURES! FORGET IT.

But since everything is changing now, I could consider that. I guess. But you can leave your Paris In Drag weed at home, okay? I don't think anyone's much interested in having him come along. 

How's that new Kodak, btw, Tips? Looks like it takes some good pictures to me. That Paris In Drag was a very high quality shot.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I like clowning around.I'm not gay, but I suppose in the interest of good manners, we could give it a try..let's let the boys tell us if it looks authentic(trample!!!)


Leilani Garden said:


> Hard to please? Nah, you're just picky like me. Which is why I'm now only going to date women, because most men just take it too lightly. Make the reservations, honey! We're so perfect together. And you know it! kiss-ass:
> 
> But you do agree that we're all feeling rather horny right now, right?
> 
> ...


Your mom, your grandma, and your sister?




















I'm kidding.I love you.


tipsgnob said:


> *I know for a fact there are three different sizes..........*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *do you guys need a photographer??*


Yes and a play by play announcer please.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 7, 2009)

did I tell you I used to be a play by play announcer???!! LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

Awww.You chase till one of us catches you.


NewGrowth said:


> Someone needs too especially because LG has me chasing the smart one . . .


Yeah, I tried out for American idol..never sang on a stage before, and I got totally nervous and my voice came out in a squeak.So...I didn't even make round one.I was a semi finalist in a competition at a local bar, but I never went back to compete with the other person.I chickened out.I tend to sing shit like CCR "I'll put a spell on you, and Joey by concrete blond...not girly songs, like songs you have to scream to to hit the notes.I'm pretty good.


Leilani Garden said:


> You do karaoke? OMG I'm so scared of drinking too much and hearing a song I love and thinking I might be able to pull that off.  When I am alone, I am a ROCK STAR! When I'm in public, I'm just a good dj. I hope that I never get so wasted that I think I can do the rock star thing in public.
> 
> I am not a karaoke person, no way. Kudos to you for doing it!!
> 
> And you're very entertaining too. Are you busy next Saturday night? NG and I want to date you. We are both ONLY dating women from now on.


Let's all just have an orgy.No fights needed.


Leilani Garden said:


> You're chasing me? I thought it was the other gal, the one who's friends with some other broad who thinks she is so cool?
> 
> Well, that settles that. Now we all know that we both know. So? What do you say we date Stoney? Tips might not liked it, but he's getting it all the time, so what do we care if he is jealous, right?
> 
> ...


Yeah, but you'll have to find a guy who will be willing to screw us both after we've done the lesbian thing.Lord knows there just HAS to be a dick somewhere.


tipsgnob said:


> *do you guys need a photographer??*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like clowning around.I'm not gay, but I suppose in the interest of good manners, we could give it a try..let's let the boys tell us if it looks authentic(trample!!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Stoney, it is unkind to make fun of the mentally challenged, of which I am one tonight. I do not get this joke, but you're saying that you are only kidding, so I must assume: "You're . . . mocking me, aren't you? (Quick! Which movie is that from??? Toy Story!)

I'm not gay. Where did you get that idea? I'm just bored with the men in my area and I'm horny. It's just been too long. So? Because most of the men I meet, who are just fakes and think they can trick me, I've decided I'm only going to date women. Seriously, these guys are BORING. And they all think they're so original. They're not. 

I used to avoid dating women because you know .. . they're just too fickle. Right? Well? Well? 

NG, you want an announcer? Oh, you are so sick. Either that, or you are very horny. OH yeah, we've established that already.

I'm feeling very confused tonight. VERY. 

Which thread are we on? My mother, my grandmother and my sister? I just don't get it. Went right over my head. 

Uh oh. Now, I've become the dreaded dumb ones that NG does not want. Shit. 
















I'm kidding.I love you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like clowning around.I'm not gay, but I suppose in the interest of good manners, we could give it a try..let's let the boys tell us if it looks authentic(trample!!!)
> 
> Your mom, your grandma, and your sister?
> 
> ...


*it's prolly a good thing I didn't have a sister......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

I was keeding!That mom, grandma and sister thing was for tips!


Leilani Garden said:


> Stoney, it is unkind to make fun of the mentally challenged, of which I am one tonight. I do not get this joke, but you're saying that you are only kidding, so I must assume: "You're . . . mocking me, aren't you? (Quick! Which movie is that from??? Toy Story!)
> 
> I'm not gay. Where did you get that idea? I'm just bored with the men in my area and I'm horny. It's just been too long. So? Because most of the men I meet, who are just fakes and think they can trick me, I've decided I'm only going to date women. Seriously, these guys are BORING. And they all think they're so original. They're not.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> did I tell you I used to be a play by play announcer???!! LOL


Hired! 


Hey Stoney? That song? I Put A Spell On You? I LOVE THAT SONG! Have you ever heard the cover by Bryan Ferry? ooooh, is that good. He makes it really spooky sounding. The first time I heard that song, way, way back in 1993, I went out and got the cd the very next day. The entire album, Taxi, is out of this frigging world! 

I put a spell on .. .you . . . because you're mine .. . you've got to stop the things you do . . . like lyin' . . . I put a spell .. . on you . . . becauuuuse you're mine.

What a great song! 

Did someone here mention something about a penis being available? Hmmm. Those things are kinda fun, now, aren't they?


----------



## NewGrowth (May 7, 2009)

I thought I was the penis, but I guess I'm just being a dick . . .


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

NewGrowth said:


> I thought I was the penis, but I guess I'm just being a dick . . .


LMAO. 

You know, I was DEDICATED to being grouchy today. I was, really. And now you have RUINED my bad mood for me. 

THANK YOU!!! No, wait: Fuck you. You ruined my bad mood. 

I'm miffed at you. 

Dr. Greenhorn? Of course we are friends! We're both Hawaiin! 

Oh, and Stoney? No wonder it went over my head: meant for Tips. 

He's kinda quiet tonight. Must be a new breed/strain he's doing? 

Tips? Is it? 

NG, keeding you too. I LOVE you!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 7, 2009)

No, I haven't.I tend to be a stick to the originals type of girl, lol.


Leilani Garden said:


> Hired!
> 
> 
> Hey Stoney? That song? I Put A Spell On You? I LOVE THAT SONG! Have you ever heard the cover by Bryan Ferry? ooooh, is that good. He makes it really spooky sounding. The first time I heard that song, way, way back in 1993, I went out and got the cd the very next day. The entire album, Taxi, is out of this frigging world!
> ...


Here, give me that.


NewGrowth said:


> I thought I was the penis, but I guess I'm just being a dick . . .



I have to go, my old man wants to watch a movie with me.Love you all, feel free to hang out, there is some weed on the table, acid in the bowl on the left,and a ten gallon trash can of shrooms.


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 7, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> No, I haven't.I tend to be a stick to the originals type of girl, lol.
> 
> Here, give me that.
> 
> ...


Hey Stoney, you gotta hear this version of the song. Check it out on iTunes. Bryan Ferry, album is Taxi. Trust me, you will love it if you love that song.

Have fun with the movie. We'll just hang out and eat your shrooms. I don't do acid. Never know who put what in it!

But where is the powder room? I gotta powder my .. . nose. 

Night Stoney! Thanks for hosting the party tonight! xoxoxo

Hey! Who put EVIL PRESENCE in the tags for this thread?


----------



## tipsgnob (May 7, 2009)

*good night stoney mcfried..............*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 8, 2009)

wait.... what? Im lost..... I better go back to that last turn around and see if that stoney chic will give me directions....


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

My directions are: Don't eat the brown acid!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My directions are: Don't eat the brown acid!


*I just ate the brown acid...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

Oh man, are you in for a bad trip.35 hours of Yoko Ono singing.


tipsgnob said:


> *I just ate the brown acid...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 8, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Oh man, are you in for a bad trip.35 hours of Yoko Ono singing.


*just go ahead and kill me now........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 8, 2009)

No, man, you're expanding your mind!Go with it!


tipsgnob said:


> *just go ahead and kill me now........*


----------



## sarah22 (May 9, 2009)

i have a question for you guys...i hope you dont mind me popping in your thread to ask  i just respect your's and tip's opinions quite a bit...but anyway...when is it ok to start giving seedlings veg nutes? theres no nutes in the soil...its just your basic garden soil with peat and all that other good natural stuff...i have 6 sprouts as of today  lol


----------



## Twistyman (May 9, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i have a question for you guys...i hope you dont mind me popping in your thread to ask  i just respect your's and tip's opinions quite a bit...but anyway...when is it ok to start giving seedlings veg nutes? theres no nutes in the soil...its just your basic garden soil with peat and all that other good natural stuff...i have 6 sprouts as of today  lol


*Not till about a month old, water every 3-4 days.......... Luck.  *


----------



## sarah22 (May 9, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Not till about a month old, water every 3-4 days.......... Luck.  *


okie thats what i was thinking. thanks!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 9, 2009)

I want some brown acid.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 9, 2009)

sarah22 said:


> i have a question for you guys...i hope you dont mind me popping in your thread to ask  i just respect your's and tip's opinions quite a bit...but anyway...when is it ok to start giving seedlings veg nutes? theres no nutes in the soil...its just your basic garden soil with peat and all that other good natural stuff...i have 6 sprouts as of today  lol


*hey sarah...I use the beer cups after they crack and the beer cups have holes in them so they drain. what I do is.... the first time the seedlings get dry and need water I use a very weak mixture, like 300ppm... *

*what are you growing this time? I saw somewhere you said you were going to veg longer this time.*


----------



## 420weedman (May 10, 2009)

a older friend of mine had the "brown acid" at woodstock or something ... right before they told everyone not to eat the "brown acid" .... 20 years later he still sees motion trails n shit


----------



## sarah22 (May 10, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *hey sarah...I use the beer cups after they crack and the beer cups have holes in them so they drain. what I do is.... the first time the seedlings get dry and need water I use a very weak mixture, like 300ppm... *
> 
> *what are you growing this time? I saw somewhere you said you were going to veg longer this time.*


cool beans..thanks dude! im growing the same stuff as last time..the BC stuff, but i have a few bagseeds that im growing out too. the stuff i just got from my dealer is really good...and it had quite a few mature seeds in it. so i picked out the ones i think are girls...lol. i have 12 going right now...gonna just keep all the girls...im gonna veg at least 6 weeks...so i started them in bigger containers...1 sprout died today... so i put another seed in...but i have 6 sprouts as of today! lol im vegging longer this time because i need higher yields. im growing for profit this time because i want to start university in the winter


----------



## tipsgnob (May 11, 2009)

*ooooo....stoney......*


----------



## Hayduke (May 11, 2009)

420weedman said:


> a older friend of mine had the "brown acid" at woodstock or something ... right before they told everyone not to eat the "brown acid" .... 20 years later he still sees motion trails n shit


For him it would be 40 years later...cuz 20 years later I see tracers all the time and have for years


----------



## 420weedman (May 12, 2009)

Hayduke said:


> For him it would be 40 years later...cuz 20 years later I see tracers all the time and have for years



he said he was trippn for like a month or something.... was bugging out, going to doctors to try and find help ... i gotta ask him about it again if hes around today i will


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 12, 2009)

Here we go.Some bud shots.3 weeks flower.I'm starting to see some frost.mmmmmmm.


----------



## sarah22 (May 12, 2009)

woohoo! they look so awesome Stoney!!! i managed to drown 5 of my seeds...hahaha so im starting half of them again. those are some purrty ladies you've got there!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 12, 2009)

looking good stoney!!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 12, 2009)

Thanks!Sorry to hear about your seeds.I just use the paper towel method, did you soak yours?


sarah22 said:


> woohoo! they look so awesome Stoney!!! i managed to drown 5 of my seeds...hahaha so im starting half of them again. those are some purrty ladies you've got there!


Thanks!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> looking good stoney!!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*looking good stoney mcpoohead.............*


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

Yay Stoney.... ......... do you like to bake? My wife likes to bake


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 12, 2009)

Thank you,tipsy mcstagger!


tipsgnob said:


> *looking good stoney mcpoohead.............*


Yes, I do.Both with the oven and with the bong, lol.I'm a very good cook.


theloadeddragon said:


> Yay Stoney.... ......... do you like to bake? My wife likes to bake


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

*I am a good cook also......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 12, 2009)

"Here, try my meat".....


tipsgnob said:


> *I am a good cook also......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 12, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> "Here, try my meat".....


*finally...I've been begging for a year now..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 12, 2009)

Is that mayonnaise?


tipsgnob said:


> *finally...I've been begging for a year now..........*


Alright, off to bed, all.Love and kisses.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 12, 2009)

should bake some stuff with that trim there


----------



## Twistyman (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Is that mayonnaise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Plants look good............*


----------



## sarah22 (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks!Sorry to hear about your seeds.I just use the paper towel method, did you soak yours?


nope...my stupid ass got lazy...i just plunked the seeds in damp soil and stuck em under the light. not only did i stick the seeds too far down in the soil...i then proceeded to WAY overwater them. lol. everything is ok now tho i think  i love the colour of your girls...the darker green...all mine were really green and orange with some purple...i like dark green the best  hey look so rich and healthy  but 6 of the sprouts have the 2nd leaf set coming in already!!! im so excited...hahaha


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 13, 2009)

1/4" down, lightly water with 1/2 cup of water, wait two days or so, maybe three, water with 1/2 cup again....... make sure you got some good beans to sprout too, thats most important


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here we go.Some bud shots.3 weeks flower.I'm starting to see some frost.mmmmmmm.


 Awesome stoney happy for ya!


----------



## sarah22 (May 13, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> 1/4" down, lightly water with 1/2 cup of water, wait two days or so, maybe three, water with 1/2 cup again....... make sure you got some good beans to sprout too, thats most important


yes. i messed that one up big time this time...haha. i put them way too far down in the soil...and gave them too much water...i think everything is ok now though.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, all.Man, this has been one hell of a flu.I'm starting to feel better, still really tired.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*yeah...stoneys not dead.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

That's what an immune system is for, man!


tipsgnob said:


> *yeah...stoneys not dead.............*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's what an immune system is for, man!


*I'm glad you pulled through to the other side...*


----------



## NewGrowth (May 13, 2009)

Stoney had the swine flu too! That shit sucked I got over it pretty fast too I just drank a lot of OJ and smoked a butt-ton of herb.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Aww you sweet thang.


tipsgnob said:


> *I'm glad you pulled through to the other side...*


I may have, who knows...we all got sick, we all got over it.Weird thing, my gums ached all night last night.I read that's sinus pressure.I have good teeth, so I wasn't worried about that.


NewGrowth said:


> Stoney had the swine flu too! That shit sucked I got over it pretty fast too I just drank a lot of OJ and smoked a butt-ton of herb.


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*I have not been flu/cold sick in years...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

That's because noone will touch you anymore because you try to hump their legs....


tipsgnob said:


> *I have not been flu/cold sick in years...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's because noone will touch you anymore because you try to hump their legs....


 *dude..TRY and hump their leg? I'm a big boy, if I want to hump your leg...I'm humppoing your leg........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Not if I taser you!


tipsgnob said:


> *dude..TRY and hump their leg? I'm a big boy, if I want to hump your leg...I'm humppoing your leg........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not if I taser you!


*you didn't taser me last time........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

That wasn't my leg.......


tipsgnob said:


> *you didn't taser me last time........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That wasn't my leg.......


*I thought it felt very juicy..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Tips, it was dinner time.Any time you fuck a bowl of mashed potatoes, it's gonna feel kinda juicy.


tipsgnob said:


> *I thought it felt very juicy..........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Tips, it was dinner time.Any time you fuck a bowl of mashed potatoes, it's gonna feel kinda juicy.


*that's the first time I ever heard the coochie referred to as a bowl of mashed potatoes........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

That's because it was an actual bowl of mashed potatoes.You just couldn't wait ONE second so I could put them down.


tipsgnob said:


> *that's the first time I ever heard the coochie referred to as a bowl of mashed potatoes........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's because it was an actual bowl of mashed potatoes.You just couldn't wait ONE second so I could put them down.


*well...it was really warm and I did smell all buttery afterwards......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

You sure took the lumps out,lol.


tipsgnob said:


> *well...it was really warm and I did smell all buttery afterwards......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You sure took the lumps out,lol.


*I added my own lumps......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Nothing quite like a mouthful of gravy!


tipsgnob said:


> *I added my own lumps......*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nothing quite like a mouthful of gravy!


*ewwwww................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

That's not what you said when I made you eat a spoonful of it.


tipsgnob said:


> *ewwwww................*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 13, 2009)

*good night stoney love...I can't hold my eyes open...I'm glad your feeling some better....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 13, 2009)

Good night!


tipsgnob said:


> *good night stoney love...I can't hold my eyes open...I'm glad your feeling some better....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 14, 2009)

Just to update a bit on what I've been doing,day before yesterday, I trimmed off some more of the lower buds I missed or was undecided about the first time around.The plant responded well to it.I also watered her with ph'd water with about 20ml peroxide added to it for the oxygen it supplies to the roots.She got really "perky after that.Upward growth seems to have slowed(thank goodness, I was running out of room!)She's been fertilized with 1/4 to 1/2 strength miracle grow bloom nutes twice since she's been in flower, and watered with sorghum molasses once.Tonight she'll probably need another watering, and I'll be adding molasses to this one, too.She's got a couple of little spots that look like rust on her, I'll add just a pinchof epsom salts for the magnesium and it should work out. Temps have been holding steady at about 80,and humidity has been no higher than 70, but usually in between 60 or 65 percent.Obviously, during the last few weeks of flower, I will try to knock it down below forty percent to encourage resin production.I'm not worried about mold because she has two strong fans on her constantly,and is getting good airflow.I check her periodically as I remove dead leaves for mold, bugs, and balls(never can be too safe, lol.)
I may get some dry ice for Co2 later on, and I'm going to put my crappy little reptile light on a separate timer and put it on here this week or next.


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 16, 2009)

Hey guys! I have been a bit busy recently so I have not been able to get online to post or read threads but I have some free time today! YEY!!!! 

Your girls are looking HOT Stoney! I want a date with one of them, think you could introduce a brother? 

I don't know if I will ever get the mental image of Tips and a bowl of mashed potatoes out of my head. <Shudder> If I never get a boner again I am telling my wife its your fault... 

I took some new pics of my plants and shrunk them down a bit and I will be throwing them up in my grow journal. 

All the close ups will be in there, plus I have either a problem or normal die-off on a couple of my plants but I don't know which being the noob that I am.... lol. Here is 1 overview shot and one closeup.

So anyway, if you guys want to pop by and tell me what you think may be going on or just see some nice Plant Porn please do!

I just switched to the 3k spectrum bulbs and started them in flower last night. 

I wish you good luck with your girls everyone! I am off to post those pics in my thread.

Zero


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 16, 2009)

Haha Wow lumps and gravy huh. So now ill try to scan back and find out how stoneys grow is lol. Nice thanks for the laughs.


----------



## Twistyman (May 16, 2009)

*Nice plants.........+rep.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Well, there's only one plant, so you can't date her, she's already taken!Tell your wife I'm sorry about the loss of erection...and I recommend the jackrabbit! Nice plants, zero.


ZeroBuds said:


> Hey guys! I have been a bit busy recently so I have not been able to get online to post or read threads but I have some free time today! YEY!!!!
> 
> Your girls are looking HOT Stoney! I want a date with one of them, think you could introduce a brother?
> 
> ...


It's doing good.I'll try to post more pics this weekend.


onthedl0008 said:


> Haha Wow lumps and gravy huh. So now ill try to scan back and find out how stoneys grow is lol. Nice thanks for the laughs.


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 16, 2009)

Thanks guys! I will keep ya all updated on things as they progress! 

Wow, I thought it was more than one plant it was so big Stoney... 

Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

I know, right?I have some clones from her, three of them, that a guy is growing outdoors, I told him two are his, one is mine.I'll be really interested to see how big this plant would have gotten under sunlight.


ZeroBuds said:


> Thanks guys! I will keep ya all updated on things as they progress!
> 
> Wow, I thought it was more than one plant it was so big Stoney...
> 
> Zero


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know, right?I have some clones from her, three of them, that a guy is growing outdoors, I told him two are his, one is mine.I'll be really interested to see how big this plant would have gotten under sunlight.



Sounds like an interesting experiment. Are you going to get shots of the outdoor girls when they get a little older?

Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 16, 2009)

Probably not.he's a friend of the old man's from work, nice old hippy dude,but I've never met him personally,because I thought it was better just in case that he couldn't describe us both, or our house, etc.I'm welcome to go out there and check them, he said, but I'll just wait till they're done and he hands it off to the old man to bring home to me.


ZeroBuds said:


> Sounds like an interesting experiment. Are you going to get shots of the outdoor girls when they get a little older?
> 
> Zero


----------



## tipsgnob (May 16, 2009)

*stoney mcfrayed..........*


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 16, 2009)

Sounds like a smart plan stoney, I follow the rule "the less that know, the less that can betray you". 

You will have to just share us a pic of the cola when you harvest. 

Hey Tips, how ya been?

Z


----------



## kingswisher (May 17, 2009)

wud up stoney, finally stumbled upon ur thread. nice grow going on there how many weeks now ru into flowerin. ive never had good luck at flowerin. germination and vegitative stage is no prob. but i found once ive gotten ta the flowerin stage it all goes ta shitts lol. everyones so lucky but me haha 


PLease pray for my plants.....


----------



## Twistyman (May 17, 2009)

kingswisher said:


> PLease pray for my plants.....


*LOL... thats funny..... 
+rep..
*


----------



## MediMary (May 17, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Here we go.Some bud shots.3 weeks flower.I'm starting to see some frost.mmmmmmm.


looking good












*subscribed*


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 17, 2009)

I burnt my first leaf with the light today. 

Last night about 2 hours before lights out I checked the light to make sure it had about 2 or 3 inches clearance, looked good so I checked them when I got up this morning (about 2 hours after the lights came on) and one top leaf was already touching a bulb! 

I raised that side a bit so that should help.  I will just have to watch these puppies.... They are growing fast in flower and I see two that I know for sure are female and maybe one male but it's only 2 days into flower so I will give it a few days and take some pics when they are big enough to see. 

As far as praying for my plants goes, I would dance around in a circle shaking a rattle and chanting if I thought it would help. 

Zero


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 18, 2009)

Well, yesterday was officially the fourth week.My old man has the camera,It'll be a couple of days before I can take another pic.Good luck on yours.


kingswisher said:


> wud up stoney, finally stumbled upon ur thread. nice grow going on there how many weeks now ru into flowerin. ive never had good luck at flowerin. germination and vegitative stage is no prob. but i found once ive gotten ta the flowerin stage it all goes ta shitts lol. everyones so lucky but me haha
> 
> 
> PLease pray for my plants.....


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 18, 2009)

ZeroBuds said:


> I burnt my first leaf with the light today.
> 
> Last night about 2 hours before lights out I checked the light to make sure it had about 2 or 3 inches clearance, looked good so I checked them when I got up this morning (about 2 hours after the lights came on) and one top leaf was already touching a bulb!
> 
> ...




Well, how about a novena to St. Jude, the patron saint of seemingly hopeless causes??? LOL for reasons I won't bother to go into, a couple of weeks ago, I was reading about all the Catholic saints. St. Jude, Christopher, Anthony (lost something? He can help you!). Jude is the patron saint of all that seems too big, too hopeless, so he's the one I'd recommend if you're sure that you have no hope once flowering begins.

You know, there is even a Catholic saint associated with, get this, taxi cabs and hemarrhoids? Seriously. Not kidding. St. Fiacra, often confused with the patron saint of sweet animals, St. Francis of Assisi. Fiacra is also, according to some, the patron saint of herbal gardening. So? There ya have it: get it all taken care of with one saint: A ride home, relief from the itching and burning of hemarrhoids, and help with your herbal gardening. And if all else fails (no ride home, the itching and burning won't let up, and your plants are all wilting and dying?) St. Jude's your guy. 

(HTF do you spell hemmaroids? No matter what I do, even looking it up, I can't get it!)

Hey Stoney! Looking good!


----------



## kingswisher (May 19, 2009)

Koo thanks juss got me a camera today so i started a journal if ya wanna check it out. Og bluberry yum yummins haha hopefully i cant get past the flowerin stage like so many on hea. But chea keep it koo and stay safe.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 19, 2009)

Ladies and gentlemen...4 weeks flower.


----------



## Twistyman (May 19, 2009)

*Looking good Stoney... Got some good frosty looking leaves....


*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 19, 2009)

Thanks!Man, even a litlle 150 watt hps is leaps and bounds over cfls.


Twistyman said:


> *Looking good Stoney... Got some good frosty looking leaves....
> 
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

*damn.........girlfriend gonna be smoking some homegrown before long.....looking great stoney mac.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 19, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.I'm so happy I could piss myself.


tipsgnob said:


> *damn.........girlfriend gonna be smoking some homegrown before long.....looking great stoney mac.............*


----------



## Hayduke (May 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you, thank you.I'm so happy I could piss myself.


Do it in the shower! Looks nice!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you, thank you.I'm so happy I could piss myself.


*if you have been smoking bagweed, the first bowl or joint you smoke is going to kick your ass...*note to self...three tokes is enough*....*


----------



## kingswisher (May 19, 2009)

damn that shit is bangin LOL i think im in looovvee


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Peeing in the shower looks nice?


Hayduke said:


> Do it in the shower! Looks nice!


Nah, I'm pretty resilient.But I hope so.


tipsgnob said:


> *if you have been smoking bagweed, the first bowl or joint you smoke is going to kick your ass...*note to self...three tokes is enough*....*


Thank you!


kingswisher said:


> damn that shit is bangin LOL i think im in looovvee


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm pretty resilient.But I hope so.
> 
> Thank you!


.............


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

What's up with the twistyman today?


Twistyman said:


> .............


----------



## EKIMRI (May 20, 2009)

Been a while since I stopped in to catch up. She's looking lookin' great Stoney... and only 4 weeks in flower! She's gonna start putting on some real weight very soon.

Much to be proud of young lady


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty darned impressed with this plant.My first grow was so fluffy and crappy...this grow has already surpassed it.


EKIMRI said:


> Been a while since I stopped in to catch up. She's looking lookin' great Stoney... and only 4 weeks in flower! She's gonna start putting on some real weight very soon.
> 
> Much to be proud of young lady


----------



## EKIMRI (May 20, 2009)

It's not just the plant Stoney, but the application of all your reading and prior experiences...


You done good


----------



## Twistyman (May 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> What's up with the twistyman today?





Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty darned impressed with this plant.My first grow was so fluffy and crappy...this grow has already surpassed it.


*Hi Stoney.. I'm good... hey mike...
Your 1st grow was CFL right...? HPS makes a big difference.. hell even the T's are better than CFL.... Stoneys going to have tonnage soon....
where's tips ......???? 
*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney.. I'm good... hey mike...*
> *Your 1st grow was CFL right...? HPS makes a big difference.. hell even the T's are better than CFL.... Stoneys going to have tonnage soon....*
> *where's tips ......???? *


*my name is harold...and i live here all alone....*


----------



## Hayduke (May 20, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Peeing in the shower looks nice?


Well I hadn't really thought about it that way...but I suppose I would not look away...web cam?...(jk!), However I meant your other bush


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 21, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *my name is harold...and i live here all alone....*


Harold? Harold? Harold!!! 

Hello Tips.

Hello Twisty. And EKI.

And what is this about the shower? Oh come on, you guys, this is Stoney's PLANT SLAYER diary, okay?

Stoney! It looks so good. So you are really NOT a plant slayer, are you? Way to go. So are you, like, you know, in there checking on your youngest child all the time? Or have you gotten used to her by now? You know, like with babies? I remember the first time I did this? Oh man, I was setting my alarm clock for the middle of the night to go check on the temps, seriously. Almost like having a newborn in the house . . . gotta go check the baby! 

And odor? Are the kitties still taking care of that? 

Harold? Harold? How's that GUY in your yard doing??? 

NIght everyone . . . Stony, thank you for having us. You are truly a gracious hostess, and that plant of yours knows it!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 21, 2009)

Aww, shucks, now.


EKIMRI said:


> It's not just the plant Stoney, but the application of all your reading and prior experiences...
> 
> 
> You done good


Yeah, it was cfl.Big difference.


Twistyman said:


> *Hi Stoney.. I'm good... hey mike...
> Your 1st grow was CFL right...? HPS makes a big difference.. hell even the T's are better than CFL.... Stoneys going to have tonnage soon....
> where's tips ......????
> *


What's that in your pocket, Harold.....


tipsgnob said:


> *my name is harold...and i live here all alone....*


Lol.


Hayduke said:


> Well I hadn't really thought about it that way...but I suppose I would not look away...web cam?...(jk!), However I meant your other bush


I guess I'm not a plant slayer,no.I'm amazed at myself.You know what I learned is best?Leave them alone!It's hard, but that's what I do for the most part.I open the door to look in once the lights have been on a while, and to circulate the air,and I water if she needs it or feed her if its time,but usually I just leave her be.


Leilani Garden said:


> Harold? Harold? Harold!!!
> 
> Hello Tips.
> 
> ...


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 22, 2009)

hey stoney,, is that g-bomb ur growing? 
u shudnt dont put down cfl grows, u shud see mine, im growing g-bombs and theyre monsters ,my cfl set up puts some hps grows to shame

the pic is 12 days ago afta a nitrogen & mg feed 
(if ur wondering why the leafs are wet) ,
its my g-bombs vegged under 250wcfl

they are now in 12/12 with 625w cfl , 
2x 250w 1x 125w envirolites,,

if yours is a g-bomb i would love to see your end yeild from the hps u use ,
im betting it wont yeild more than one of mine, 

oh and im not argueing im just british,lol

nice thread,, some funny shit, +rep 2 u


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 22, 2009)

I don't own a scale, so I'll just have to take pics of my yield and we can guess.Hey, if cfl's are working for you, great!I found,for me, they made it much hotter than my hps does,and you have to rig up power strips, etc.


HERBAL ADDICT said:


> hey stoney,, is that g-bomb ur growing?
> u shudnt dont put down cfl grows, u shud see mine, im growing g-bombs and theyre monsters ,my cfl set up puts some hps grows to shame
> 
> the pic is 12 days ago afta a nitrogen & mg feed
> ...


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 23, 2009)

i aint got no power strips/etc just plug the reflectors in to timers and away u go,, but them small cfls (anything under 125w) are shit, ur right ,, the original envirolites are the best and full correct spectrums, unlike the other cheaper brands wich when put side by side with an envirolite u can see that the cheep ones arent aint the right spec,, they are a good 500 to a 1000 k difference,,
the cheap ones that say like 2700k actually its more like 3300k,, u know what i mean..

and if an enviro says 250w it will use 250watts
where as the other brands say 250w and actually suck about 280w of power up and still dont give the lumens of a 250 enviro,, 

my lights keep the grow room at 25c with them on so i aint had heat problems,



u are the only person ive found on the web that is growing g-bombs, surely thers more than us 2? if not we are an elite crew of 2,,lol

how come u chose g-bomb? coz it fucks u up?

im growing it for the strong narcotic body stone,lol mmm sweet zombie style, basicly i wanted to grow sleeping medicine

how long in to 12/12 did yours start propper budding? is it crystaly yet?
iv been flowering for nearly 2 weeks and they are sprouting more and more white pubes here and there but not flowering propper yet,, probly cos i lollipopped them just before i 12/12 switch ,so i expected them to take a while,,,


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*ok stoney..get off your ass...we need pics..............................*


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ok stoney..get off your ass...we need pics..............................*


yea bitchass show me some g-bud,,lol,,

mine aint grown any yet 

show me some g-bud


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *ok stoney..get off your ass...we need pics..............................*


*Bud porn, bud porn.......!!!*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

Yeah, I heard such good things about HID's, I just decided to go with them after my first grow.I chose g bomb because I've tried sativa and was very dissappointed. It takes a strong weed to get me stoned, otherwise, it just wears off real quick and I have to keep toking bowl after bowl.Mostly I've smoked bagseed, but I know it's mostly indica.I heard about the effects of pure indica and said...yeah, that sounds good(I know it will get me stoned,but it won't put me to sleep,I'm made of sterner stuff than that.) So I looked and selected gbomb because it looked awesome, and nlxskunk because it was recommended to me.I'll grow that on my next grow.I got fems this time because I hate putting work into a male plant,and I'm only growing for me, so I don't really need to plant 50 seeds.In the future I may also buy destroyer. Mine started budding about a week or so in, I think...just really took off in the last week,like filling out.I'm also letting this go for about 12 weeks instead of the recommended 8-10, because I want amber trichs.I want this weed to punch me in the face when I smoke it.


HERBAL ADDICT said:


> i aint got no power strips/etc just plug the reflectors in to timers and away u go,, but them small cfls (anything under 125w) are shit, ur right ,, the original envirolites are the best and full correct spectrums, unlike the other cheaper brands wich when put side by side with an envirolite u can see that the cheep ones arent aint the right spec,, they are a good 500 to a 1000 k difference,,
> the cheap ones that say like 2700k actually its more like 3300k,, u know what i mean..
> 
> and if an enviro says 250w it will use 250watts
> ...


I will soon.Next couple of days, I promise.Got too many folks hanging about at the wrong times to take pics.


tipsgnob said:


> *ok stoney..get off your ass...we need pics..............................*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I heard such good things about HID's, I just decided to go with them after my first grow.I chose g bomb because I've tried sativa and was very dissappointed. It takes a strong weed to get me stoned, otherwise, it just wears off real quick and I have to keep toking bowl after bowl.Mostly I've smoked bagseed, but I know it's mostly indica.I heard about the effects of pure indica and said...yeah, that sounds good(I know it will get me stoned,but it won't put me to sleep,I'm made of sterner stuff than that.) So I looked and selected gbomb because it looked awesome, and nlxskunk because it was recommended to me.I'll grow that on my next grow.I got fems this time because I hate putting work into a male plant,and I'm only growing for me, so I don't really need to plant 50 seeds.In the future I may also buy destroyer. Mine started budding about a week or so in, I think...just really took off in the last week,like filling out.I'm also letting this go for about 12 weeks instead of the recommended 8-10, because I want amber trichs.I want this weed to punch me in the face when I smoke it.
> 
> I will soon.Next couple of days, I promise.Got too many folks hanging about at the wrong times to take pics.


*little ears have um...how does that go....?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *little ears have um...how does that go....?*


*What are you flapping your gums about..... seizure room three.... code red...... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*littles ears have big mouths?*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *littles ears have big mouths?*


*Ah..!! I'm a wee bit slow on the uptake now..(I heard that..!! ) 15 hrs online and bouncing between three places and stoned... not a recipe for great things ..or clarity...*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*damn it twisty you didn't put the leash on stoney...now she is gone........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 23, 2009)

*She had on a layer of baby oil and when I squeezed her pffft..she squirted out and ran away giggling .....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 23, 2009)

*oh noooo.....not the baby oil again....I'll get the net...you get the stun gun....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

Goodness....baby oil and stun guns...sounds like date night at tip's house!
Now, I just took these, had to sneak.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

BTW, yes, I removed that darn hair from the bud after I saw it.


----------



## phreakygoat (May 23, 2009)

wow, random time to join in, but your plants are lookin great stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 23, 2009)

Thanks.You can see she's starting to use up her nutes, some of the leaves are turning yellow.


phreakygoat said:


> wow, random time to join in, but your plants are lookin great stoney!


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 24, 2009)

stoney,, watch the g-bomb carefully if ur plannin on givin it 10weeks,, they can randomly seedup without u even knowing it, they have a sneaky way of self pollonating lete in flowering, no lies,, keep an eye out for them, 

buds lookin good tho,,, sweeet


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 24, 2009)

Good to know...I've been checking for that, anyway,just to be safe.


HERBAL ADDICT said:


> stoney,, watch the g-bomb carefully if ur plannin on givin it 10weeks,, they can randomly seedup without u even knowing it, they have a sneaky way of self pollonating lete in flowering, no lies,, keep an eye out for them,
> 
> buds lookin good tho,,, sweeet


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 24, 2009)

lol my g-bomb clones have started budding ,, the big seed grown ones are still trying to stretch a bit, so shud be budding anyday now


----------



## tipsgnob (May 24, 2009)

*looking good stoney poo......nice and sticky/stinky.........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Goodness....baby oil and stun guns...sounds like date night at tip's house!
> Now, I just took these, had to sneak.


*Looking very nice Stoney.. pic #7 shows a nice fat cola.... you've come a long way from your early grow battle, and won..... *


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 25, 2009)

Wow, I am impressed. I may have to give up on T-5's for flowering and just use them for Veg and seedlings after seeing those. 

Mine are just starting to bud up a bit, I gave a few extra plants to a fellow patient that uses HPS and theirs have been budding nicely 4 or 5 days before mine, so it sure is slower so I am wondering if how many extra weeks on T-5 will eat up power savings gained by not using HPS? 

Still not giving up on my experiment till its done, but I am thinking HPS and a Hydro Hut for my next flowering cycle.

Your plant looks so nice I think I am in love.... 

On the downside, the only female from my white satin strain I gave away before they showed sex to reduce my plant level down to the legal limit. I had way more success on the germination phase then I expected and the last two I had left were both boys.... On the upside, the Double Gum, Purple Lady, Gigabud and Crystal Paradise all provided me with at least one female. 

I totally agree with you on the fem seeds, I am going to spend the extra on them next time. I got 4 massive males that I moved outside until I can chop them for hash or something. 

You guys got any ideas on uses for males? (besides the normal thing you use us for Stoney. I still feel violated, why did you make me wear a chicken suit?  )


----------



## ZeroBuds (May 25, 2009)

Wow, I am impressed. I may have to give up on T-5's for flowering and just use them for Veg and seedlings after seeing those. 

Mine are just starting to bud up a bit, I gave a few extra plants to a fellow patient that uses HPS and theirs have been budding nicely 4 or 5 days before mine, so it sure is slower so I am wondering if how many extra weeks on T-5 will eat up power savings gained by not using HPS? 

Still not giving up on my experiment till its done, but I am thinking HPS and a Hydro Hut for my next flowering cycle.

Your plant looks so nice I think I am in love.... 

On the downside, the only female from my white satin strain I gave away before they showed sex to reduce my plant level down to the legal limit. I had way more success on the germination phase then I expected and the last two I had left were both boys.... On the upside, the Double Gum, Purple Lady, Gigabud and Crystal Paradise all provided me with at least one female. 

I totally agree with you on the fem seeds, I am going to spend the extra on them next time. I got 4 massive males that I moved outside until I can chop them for hash or something. 

You guys got any ideas on uses for males? (besides the normal thing you use us for Stoney. I still feel violated, why did you make me wear a chicken suit?  )


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 25, 2009)

awesome pics stoney!!!!


----------



## Burned Haze (May 25, 2009)

wonderful plants man. Props to you brah

-BH


----------



## tipsgnob (May 25, 2009)

*stoney is one cool guy...........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 25, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *stoney is one cool guy...........*


*Who's going to start kicking ass.......... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2009)

Sticky, yes.Not really stinky.It's got a fresh, herbal scent.


tipsgnob said:


> *looking good stoney poo......nice and sticky/stinky.........*


Thank you.


Twistyman said:


> *Looking very nice Stoney.. pic #7 shows a nice fat cola.... you've come a long way from your early grow battle, and won..... *


Yeah, it's only a 150 watt hps.Imagine what a 400 watter would do.If I get a male, I toss it.The one time I made iso hash with male and trimmings from female,bleh.


ZeroBuds said:


> Wow, I am impressed. I may have to give up on T-5's for flowering and just use them for Veg and seedlings after seeing those.
> 
> Mine are just starting to bud up a bit, I gave a few extra plants to a fellow patient that uses HPS and theirs have been budding nicely 4 or 5 days before mine, so it sure is slower so I am wondering if how many extra weeks on T-5 will eat up power savings gained by not using HPS?
> 
> ...


Thanks!


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> awesome pics stoney!!!!


Thanks, man.


Burned Haze said:


> wonderful plants man. Props to you brah
> 
> -BH


With tits.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney is one cool guy...........*


Nahhhh.I'm a pussycat.


Twistyman said:


> *Who's going to start kicking ass.......... *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*a pussycat with tits...*


----------



## Hayduke (May 26, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *a pussycat with tits...*


But only 2...not 10


----------



## tipsgnob (May 26, 2009)

*right............ *

*2*


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

*Or a tittycat with puss...... *


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2009)

You boys, lol.


----------



## Twistyman (May 26, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> You boys, lol.


*Who us...??? hows Stoney tonight....... haven't seen you much..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 26, 2009)

Not dead yet.Made pork chops, corn on the cob,and mashed potatoes and gravy.Trying to get a little time alone since the old man has the day off, but he's not being of any help with the 4 year old.Gonna punch him in the dick,lol.(The old man, not the four year old...the four year old is a girl.)


Twistyman said:


> *Who us...??? hows Stoney tonight....... haven't seen you much..*


----------



## kingswisher (May 27, 2009)

oooucch !!!!!!!


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Not dead yet.Made pork chops, corn on the cob,and mashed potatoes and gravy.Trying to get a little time alone since the old man has the day off, but he's not being of any help with the 4 year old.Gonna punch him in the dick,lol.(The old man, not the four year old...the four year old is a girl.)


*Ha...!! bag boxing...... *


----------



## HERBAL ADDICT (May 27, 2009)

yea stoney.. g-bomb aint known as a stinky plant,,, its like a deep deep spicy mild hashy pungent smell aint it..

i have no doubts about its power,, ive smoked plenty of g-bombs mother, g-force . propper old skool fucks u up style ganja, wich started life in uk,, think it originated from birmingham over 15 years ago,,

myn are budding now ,the leafs are frosty coated allready,, even before the formation of its first buds,,lol sweet

hows urs doing?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

Doing really well.Last night I gave her a dose of molasses and water.


HERBAL ADDICT said:


> yea stoney.. g-bomb aint known as a stinky plant,,, its like a deep deep spicy mild hashy pungent smell aint it..
> 
> i have no doubts about its power,, ive smoked plenty of g-bombs mother, g-force . propper old skool fucks u up style ganja, wich started life in uk,, think it originated from birmingham over 15 years ago,,
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*I like molasses and biscuits...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

My dad used to do Karo syrup and biscuits.Blech.


tipsgnob said:


> *I like molasses and biscuits...........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My dad used to do Karo syrup and biscuits.Blech.


*ahhhh....blech..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

Well, I'll try to be back later.Site's running slow, and I have a lot of housework.Sigh.Love ya tipsy.


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, I'll try to be back later.Site's running slow, and I have a lot of housework.Sigh.Love ya tipsy.


*Yeah.. I'm getting server can't be found, but if you click try again it works but every time I click something its 10-90 sec to change.. every page..every post.. and I still can't back up by toolbar...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

It seems better now.I had to get dinner in the oven and dishes going.


Twistyman said:


> *Yeah.. I'm getting server can't be found, but if you click try again it works but every time I click something its 10-90 sec to change.. every page..every post.. and I still can't back up by toolbar...*


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

*Thats the real annoying thing... you come back and check..its fine..them you start getting all involved and active and it slows down again.... I don't beat my head anymore... I just leave and check later..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

At least I'll be able to donate within the week.Had a short month last month.


Twistyman said:


> *Thats the real annoying thing... you come back and check..its fine..them you start getting all involved and active and it slows down again.... I don't beat my head anymore... I just leave and check later..*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 27, 2009)

sent a check the system wouldn't take my card ,how are the babies stoney?


----------



## Twistyman (May 27, 2009)

*I get that..... get one thing all taken care of.. then... gee TV's/car/wash mach..etc not working..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

The baby is good.


robert 14617 said:


> sent a check the system wouldn't take my card ,how are the babies stoney?


Yeah, the washing machine broke, I've been doing laundry by hand.


Twistyman said:


> *I get that..... get one thing all taken care of.. then... gee TV's/car/wash mach..etc not working..*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)




----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

*in that other thread twisty said you and I should get a room...I kinda like doing outdoors...how about you? or maybe we could get a room with a washer and dryer................*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

I like a nice comfy bed...and drugs on the nightstand!


tipsgnob said:


> *in that other thread twisty said you and I should get a room...I kinda like doing outdoors...how about you? or maybe we could get a room with a washer and dryer................*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


>


*stoney baby...what are you doing to that plant? in that one picture she is actually smiling....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

For the most part,I let her be.


tipsgnob said:


> *stoney baby...what are you doing to that plant? in that one picture she is actually smiling....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> For the most part,I let her be.


*you haven't been masturbating in front of that plant have you...*


----------



## Hayduke (May 27, 2009)

Your girl looks really nice, especially for only 150w!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

Only when I think of you, you hussy.


tipsgnob said:


> *you haven't been masturbating in front of that plant have you...*


Thanks!This is week 6...about six more to go.Usually it says between 8-10 weeks, but flowering times are never right, and I want amber trichs.


Hayduke said:


> Your girl looks really nice, especially for only 150w!


----------



## tipsgnob (May 27, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Only when I think of you, you hussy.
> 
> Thanks!This is week 6...about six more to go.Usually it says between 8-10 weeks, but flowering times are never right, and I want amber trichs.


*some people start counting as soon as they put them in flower, but I start counting after I actually see hairs...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 27, 2009)

Well, in that case, I guess this would be week 5....


tipsgnob said:


> *some people start counting as soon as they put them in flower, but I start counting after I actually see hairs...........*


----------



## EKIMRI (May 28, 2009)

Splendid Stoney...


----------



## Twistyman (May 28, 2009)

*Damn Stoney.. looking at that with a 150W makes me think my 430 may need a new bulb... I got it free and don't know how many grows/yeats are on it and it probably has passed the 24.000 hr. life, or close to it.... I'll get a new one..and keep this as a spare...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!


EKIMRI said:


> Splendid Stoney...


I have my light really close, because it really doesn't get that hot.From the top cola it's probably 3 inches, tops.


Twistyman said:


> *Damn Stoney.. looking at that with a 150W makes me think my 430 may need a new bulb... I got it free and don't know how many grows/yeats are on it and it probably has passed the 24.000 hr. life, or close to it.... I'll get a new one..and keep this as a spare...*


EDIT: No new news, here are a few quick shots I took while I had a minute alone.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

sweet..................


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Thanks!


robert 14617 said:


> sweet..................


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I've noticed that right after I give them molasses, there seems to be a noticeable fattening of the buds. I use sorghum molasses, because they have twice the nutrients of blackstrap.


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

i use brier rabbit , i used too much n this grow one of my babies has all the signs of nit. toxicity ,your girl looks great


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Oh man, I hope she gets better.Yeah, I use some red label stuff, and I probably do it every other week.


robert 14617 said:


> i use brier rabbit , i used too much n this grow one of my babies has all the signs of nit. toxicity ,your girl looks great


----------



## DownOnWax (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I've noticed that right after I give them molasses, there seems to be a noticeable fattening of the buds. I use sorghum molasses, because they have twice the nutrients of blackstrap.


Sorghum is good stuff.

It's actually made from a grass and mollasas is a by product of sugar cane.

Here in the sticks where I live a lot of people use sorghum, big in the South


----------



## robert 14617 (May 29, 2009)

i've always liked it on my biscuits in the mornin


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Yeah, I've been trying to find it, but I had found the nutrition labels off of both blackstrap and sorghum online somewhere, and it's got roughly twice the nutrients,all down the line.I heard it tastes better, too.I don't care for either, really.


DownOnWax said:


> Sorghum is good stuff.
> 
> It's actually made from a grass and mollasas is a by product of sugar cane.
> 
> Here in the sticks where I live a lot of people use sorghum, big in the South


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*I'm doing something different this year someone at another place who grows BIG TIME said to stop or replace molasses a while before end as it may impart a bitter taste that molasses has... I'm going with Dirtbags Apple juice.. He has threads here and at other places and his nute,soil and grow advice is much cherished and used by old & new growers with all good acclaim.. 
His thread here is "Pornfolio"........ 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I just went and looked in my cupboard, and the sorghum molasses does have twice the nutrients, except for potassium, which it has none of at all.Which is fine, too much potassium is bad.


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I've heard of that.Sorghum doesn't have the bitter taste, either,that's why some folks prefer it to regular molasses on their biscuits.


Twistyman said:


> *I'm doing something different this year someone at another place who grows BIG TIME said to stop or replace molasses a while before end as it may impart a bitter taste that molasses has... I'm going with Dirtbags Apple juice.. He has threads here and at other places and his nute,soil and grow advice is much cherished and used by old & new growers with all good acclaim..
> His thread here is "Pornfolio"........
> *


----------



## DownOnWax (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah, I've been trying to find it, but I had found the nutrition labels off of both blackstrap and sorghum online somewhere, and it's got roughly twice the nutrients,all down the line.I heard it tastes better, too.I don't care for either, really.


There are some old timere around where I live that swear by sorghum as the "cure all" for everything!

And there are a lot of hippies that use the stalks to make a type of Sorghum To-Fu. From what I have heard there are 2 types: Sweet and Regular.

The folks down at my local farmers market say it is really good for you so it makes sense it is better for plants than a sugar by product


----------



## DownOnWax (May 29, 2009)

I also keep hearing about another product called Sucanat.

But I think that is just sugar that still has the mollasas in it? Don't really know much about it.


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I just went and looked in my cupboard, and the sorghum molasses does have twice the nutrients, except for potassium, which it has none of at all.Which is fine, too much potassium is bad.


*See I've read different to K(potassium) being bad in high levels.... its supposed to help plant use water nute better in the tutorial I read.. plus my Canna nutes the K is the highest number in flower .. canna veg 3-1-3... flower 2-2-4..so always high or highest.. more reading I will do to get the poop as it were.... I'll point you to it when I find it...this does need a second opinion as lots of things I read at one place is deemed crap at another......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

EW.Tofu of any kind is...icky....


DownOnWax said:


> There are some old timere around where I live that swear by sorghum as the "cure all" for everything!
> 
> And there are a lot of hippies that use the stalks to make a type of Sorghum To-Fu. From what I have heard there are 2 types: Sweet and Regular.
> 
> The folks down at my local farmers market say it is really good for you so it makes sense it is better for plants than a sugar by product


I think that's some of that chemically altered shit, like saccharine....


DownOnWax said:


> I also keep hearing about another product called Sucanat.
> 
> But I think that is just sugar that still has the mollasas in it? Don't really know much about it.


My nutes have potassium already, I don't need more, so it's cool.


Twistyman said:


> *See I've read different to K(potassium) being bad in high levels.... its supposed to help plant use water nute better in the tutorial I read.. plus my Canna nutes the K is the highest number in flower .. canna veg 3-1-3... flower 2-2-4..so always high or highest.. more reading I will do to get the poop as it were.... I'll point you to it when I find it...this does need a second opinion as lots of things I read at one place is deemed crap at another......*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*Why Molasses?*

The reason nutrient manufacturers have discovered molasses is the simple fact that its a great source of carbohydrates to stimulate the growth of beneficial microorganisms. Carbohydrate is really just a fancy word for sugar, and molasses is the best sugar for horticultural use. Folks who have read some of our prior essays know that we are big fans of promoting and nourishing soil life, and that we attribute a good portion of our growing success to the attention we pay to building a thriving micro-herd to work in concert with plant roots to digest and assimilate nutrients. We really do buy into the old organic gardening adage - Feed the soil not the plant.




Molasses is a good, quick source of energy for the various forms of microbes and soil life in a compost pile or good living soil. As we said earlier, molasses is a carbon source that feeds the beneficial microbes that create greater natural soil fertility. But, if giving a sugar boost was the only goal, there would be lots of alternatives. We could even go with the old Milly Blunt story of using Coke on plants as a child, after all Coke would be a great source of sugar to feed microbes and it also contains phosphoric acid to provide phosphorus for strengthening roots and encouraging blooming. In our eyes though, the primary thing that makes molasses the best sugar for agricultural use is its trace minerals.
In addition to sugars, molasses contains significant amounts of potash, sulfur, and a variety of micronutrients. Because molasses is derived from plants, and because the manufacturing processes that create it remove mostly sugars, the majority of the mineral nutrients that were contained in the original sugar cane or sugar beet are still present in molasses. This is a critical factor because a balanced supply of mineral nutrients is essential for those beneficial beasties to survive and thrive.
Thats one of the secrets weve discovered to really successful organic gardening, the micronutrients found in organic amendments like molasses, kelp, and alfalfa were all derived from other plant sources and are quickly and easily available to our soil and plants. This is especially important for the soil micro-herd of critters who depend on tiny amounts of those trace minerals as catalysts to make the enzymes that create biochemical transformations. That last sentence was our fancy way of saying - its actually the critters in live soil that break down organic fertilizers and feed it to our plants.
One final benefit molasses can provide to your garden is its ability to work as a chelating agent. Thats a scientific way of saying that molasses is one of those magical substances that can convert some chemical nutrients into a form thats easily available for critters and plants. Chelated minerals can be absorbed directly and remain available and stable in the soil. Rather than spend a lot of time and effort explaining the relationships between chelates and micronutrients, we are going to quote one of our favorite sources for explaining soil for scientific laymen.Micronutrients occur, in cells as well as in soil, as part of large, complex organic molecules in chelated form. The word chelate (pronounced KEE-late) comes from the Greek word for claw, which indicates how a single nutrient ion is held in the center of the larger molecule. The finely balanced interactions between micronutrients are complex and not fully understood. We do know that balance is crucial; any micronutrient, when present in excessive amounts, will become a poison, and certain poisonous elements, such as chlorine are also essential micronutrients.
For this reason natural, organic sources of micronutrients are the best means of supplying them to the soil; they are present in balanced quantities and not liable to be over applied through error or ignorance. When used in naturally chelated form, excess micronutrients will be locked up and prevented from disrupting soil balance.
*Excerpted from The Soul of Soil
by Grace Gershuny and Joe Smillie*


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

Potassium Facts:

Potassium is chemical element 19 on the periodic table and makes up to 3.5% of the earth crust. It is a balanced element and is second only to nitrogen in the quantities required by the plants. K plays a role in photosynthesis, enzyme activation, stomata control and transport of plant sugars.

Muriate of Potash (MOP)
Potassium chloride (commonly referred to as Muriate of Potash or MOP is the common potassium source used in agriculture, accounting for about 95% of all potash fertilizers used worldwide.
Keep in mind chloride reduces microbiological activity in the soil and at high levels can become toxic.
Its nutrient composition is approximately:
Potassium: 50%
Chloride: 46%

Sulfate of Potash (SOP)
Potassium sulfate is used on crops that are sensitive to chloride or fertilizer, or where sulfur is deficient.
Its nutrient composition is approximately:
Potassium: 41%
Sulfur: 18%

Potassium Magnesium Sulfate K2Mg(SO4)2
Potassium magnesium sulfate is an excellent source of three of the major nutrients - potassium, magnesium and sulfur. It is used mainly for high value crops, where all three of these nutrients are requied.
While it is 99.7% water soluble, the rate of solubility is slow and not recommended for application in crop irrigation systems.
Its nutrient composition is approximately:
Potassium:18%
Magnesium: 11%
Sulfur: 22%

Potassium Nitrate (KNO3)
Potassium nitrate, sometimes known as saltpeter, is often used in foliar sprays or fertilization because it is highly and quickly water soluble.
Potassium nitrate has application as a potassium source for crops which are highly sensitive to chloride. It is an oxidizing agent though which leads to rusting of metal elements .
Its nutrient composition is approximately:
Potassium: 38%
Nitrogen: 13%


----------



## LiEBE420 (May 29, 2009)

> Stoney McFried's diary of a level two plant slayer(a grow journal)



that made me laugh man, thanks!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info, twisty! 
You're welcome, liebe.


----------



## Twistyman (May 29, 2009)

*I just put those up... there is a much better chart I saw...I'm not saying you or me are right or wrong just showing some of the things I've found and whatever we all gleen form the posts are & will be different..just as whats good there isn't here... part of the learning game..find read and accept, refuse or keep searching..all which is good..

but whatever you're doing is working fine....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

I hear ya.Everybody does it a little different.I just figured since I'm, using miracle grow ferts, I really shouldn't overdo it,lol.If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


Twistyman said:


> *I just put those up... there is a much better chart I saw...I'm not saying you or me are right or wrong just showing some of the things I've found and whatever we all gleen form the posts are & will be different..just as whats good there isn't here... part of the learning game..find read and accept, refuse or keep searching..all which is good..
> 
> but whatever you're doing is working fine....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*if it aint froke..don't bix it.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Tits!er....I mean, tips!


tipsgnob said:


> *if it aint froke..don't bix it.....*


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


>


WOOHOO!!!! Beautiful plants, Stoney!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Thanks.There's only one this time.Next time, I may grow two!
I love the smell of this shit.You open the door, and it's a spicy aroma...I can't quite place it, like nutmeg or allspice.


[email protected] said:


> WOOHOO!!!! Beautiful plants, Stoney!


----------



## DownOnWax (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *if it aint froke..don't bix it.....*


I just read this, said it out loud and laughed my ass off 

I love gettin high


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks.There's only one this time.Next time, I may grow two!
> I love the smell of this shit.You open the door, and it's a spicy aroma...I can't quite place it, like nutmeg or allspice.


*dude...that's my cologne.......*


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks.There's only one this time.Next time, I may grow two!
> I love the smell of this shit.You open the door, and it's a spicy aroma...I can't quite place it, like nutmeg or allspice.


Sounds amazing! I had grown a few chemdog's at one point and they smelled like a mix of cloves, black peppercorns and cardamom. DELICIOUS


----------



## DownOnWax (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thanks.There's only one this time.Next time, I may grow two!
> I love the smell of this shit.You open the door, and it's a spicy aroma...I can't quite place it, like nutmeg or allspice.


Nutmeg and Allspice, mmmmmmmm

Makes me think of Pumpkin Pie


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Makes me wanna eat you.


tipsgnob said:


> *dude...that's my cologne.......*


MMMM,that does sound good.,Skunk is nice, but this is a nice change of pace,like incense.


[email protected] said:


> Sounds amazing! I had grown a few chemdog's at one point and they smelled like a mix of cloves, black peppercorns and cardamom. DELICIOUS


I've got whipped cream.


DownOnWax said:


> Nutmeg and Allspice, mmmmmmmm
> 
> Makes me think of Pumpkin Pie


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Makes me wanna eat you.
> 
> MMMM,that does sound good.,Skunk is nice, but this is a nice change of pace,like incense.
> 
> *I've got whipped cream*.


*I bet you do.........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 29, 2009)

Hee hee.Well, fiddlesticks, I have to get off for a bit, the kid is ready for her marathon Friday night game playing session.Keep this place warm for me folks.


tipsgnob said:


> *I bet you do.........*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 29, 2009)

*you should tell her that for every 3 minutes a kid is on the net an angel dies........*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 29, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *you should tell her that for every 3 minutes a kid is on the net an angel dies........*


OMG, that's funny! 

Hey Stoney, cool stuff! It all looks so good!

way back on your thread here, someone mentioned growing a plant that had an aroma almost like Italian herbs. I had one too, the power skunk that attitude gives away. I NEVER had an overpowering odor from that thing, never. And it's still around, and it still has this really interesting, almost spicy aroma to it. Really different, interesting. 

You're not a plant slayer, Ms. McFried! You're a plant entrepreneur. Very cool, indeed!


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Thanks...hey here's a funny story...I went to get my flighty siamese in the house,so I could put a flea collar on him.I caught him by the nape of the neck, put him in, and tried to shove him back with my foot, because the door had swung way open and I had to lean out to grab it....my pants fall down.The cat escapes.The neighbors are blind.


Leilani Garden said:


> OMG, that's funny!
> 
> Hey Stoney, cool stuff! It all looks so good!
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*I wish I could have seen that..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

My kid did.She laughed and laughed.


tipsgnob said:


> *I wish I could have seen that..........*


----------



## Leilani Garden (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My kid did.She laughed and laughed.


That is funny. I had a friend who was doing somethign about fleas on her back porch. I forget those details, but . . . anyway. She lives in the country, but the neighbors are still close enough to see what's going on if they happen to be looking out back. Well, she locked herself out of hte house by the back door, where she was. And get this, for this flea treatment, she had wrapped her head in a plastic bag, was wearing old doc martins, some weirdo capris pants, all stuff to cover herself up from the poison, I guess. 

Then she realized: Crud, door's locked, gotta go gotta go gotta go right now . . . and had already stripped out of the clothes. So, kinda like Petticoat Junction style, recall that show on reruns? She put her pants up like a curtain around herself to go around the front of the house to get in . . . but the guy next door saw her and just waved like he was saying hello any other day. 

Her husband described her outfit like this: You look like you coulda been an old, old lady out checking on the okra plants!

The plastic bag around her head; now, that's the part I wish someone had gotten a picture of.

Oh, this neighbor? When I go over there and they're not home? It always seems like I gotta go gotta go gotta go right now! So I gotta go and I do. Last time this happened, I just said, ya know, if I can't have a key like you have to my place? Can I at least have an outhouse built for me?

Answer: The guy next door loves it too much. NO KEY!

Some friend, eh?


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I hear ya.Everybody does it a little different.I just figured since I'm, using miracle grow ferts, I really shouldn't overdo it,lol.If it ain't broke, don't fix it!


*When I tell newbs to not use MG its because if they don't know what problems to look for/or fix when, they can get screwed, and lots will nute when nutes are already in soil mix... lots like vette and others use MG with great results from square 1... where the problem is they(newer growers) tend to feel the need to DO SOMETHING which usually ends up giving them problems.... nute OD/flush/water OD..etc.. .. 
Its a good understanding of problems...not what you used..
Like when I was a GM mechanic...I knew the "what to do"..but its the "what to do if bolt breaks/weed dying" then its the "what to do " at the defining moment .its how one deals with something you're not knowledgeable in what to do if it goes to hell thing..
*


----------



## DownOnWax (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *When I tell newbs to not use MG its because if they don't know what problems to look for/or fix when, they can get screwed, and lots will nute when nutes are already in soil mix... lots like vette and others use MG with great results from square 1... where the problem is they(newer growers) tend to feel the need to DO SOMETHING which usually ends up giving them problems.... nute OD/flush/water OD..etc.. .. *
> *Its a good understanding of problems...not what you used..*
> *Like when I was a GM mechanic...I knew the "what to do"..but its the "what to do if bolt breaks/weed dying" then its the "what to do " at the defining moment .its how one deals with something you're not knowledgeable in what to do if it goes to hell thing..*


I think you are right.

Some people just don't know when to leave their plants alone. Everyone checks on their girls every 15 minutes and some feel compelled to feed them, water, etc.

When I first started, I screwed many a plant up. Hell I still kill clones constantly just by screwing with them too much.

Now I make it a point to wait a day to even check them, after a large watering I will wait sometimes 2- 3 days to check on my indoor and 5-7 on my outdoor. It's cool to come back after some time because I REALLY notice the new growth then


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

DownOnWax said:


> I think you are right.
> 
> Some people just don't know when to leave their plants alone. Everyone checks on their girls every 15 minutes and some feel compelled to feed them, water, etc.
> 
> ...


*Everyone including myself...(most think I'm a grow expert..I'm NOT, I'm more lucky than skilled, at this time).. but I do have that God I must do something shit.. thats why I say..get a mister and give a daily squirt, only 1..its not for the plant..its aimed at those (like myself) who can't leave the fuckers alone, and need to do SOMETHING...... 
And as fdd & others have said in the past... water & nute is all they need..now that is 100% true for outside..inside takes more work BUT NOT the constant do something shit... if you look at a good grow set up you'll see minimal nutes/care giving... look at some of the best grown weed and you'll see small pots ...etc.. why..because they've studied..used ppm meters and add just what the plant needs.. no more...no less... if you look a guy can grow a pound plant in a thimble (slightly exagerrated (sp)) but a small pot, where as a guy with a 10gal pot grows a twig... why.. because they studied the PPM and know exactly what that plant needs... the best thing any grower can be is observant.... that got new growth... that got spots... and be warned fellow growers..what works for those FAQ writers may be completely useless for growers in other climates and those making do with available supplies....
Never base your grow on others results..its a failing and disheartening chase where you will never acquire.....
*


----------



## robert 14617 (May 30, 2009)

thats the way i look at it ,the FAQ's are just a guide to help get you started ,everyone will have different results, no two grows are the same


----------



## EKIMRI (May 30, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Everyone including myself...(most think I'm a grow expert..I'm NOT, I'm more lucky than skilled, at this time).. but I do have that God I must do something shit.. thats why I say..get a mister and give a daily squirt, only 1..its not for the plant..its aimed at those (like myself) who can't leave the fuckers alone, and need to do SOMETHING...... *
> *And as fdd & others have said in the past... water & nute is all they need..now that is 100% true for outside..inside takes more work BUT NOT the constant do something shit... if you look at a good grow set up you'll see minimal nutes/care giving... look at some of the best grown weed and you'll see small pots ...etc.. why..because they've studied..used ppm meters and add just what the plant needs.. no more...no less... if you look a guy can grow a pound plant in a thimble (slightly exagerrated (sp)) but a small pot, where as a guy with a 10gal pot grows a twig... why.. because they studied the PPM and know exactly what that plant needs... the best thing any grower can be is observant.... that got new growth... that got spots... and be warned fellow growers..what works for those FAQ writers may be completely useless for growers in other climates and those making do with available supplies....*
> *Never base your grow on others results..its a failing and disheartening chase where you will never acquire.....*


 
Can I water now?

Is it time yet?




How 'bout now? 






?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

LOL!I've had moments like that, too many.


Leilani Garden said:


> That is funny. I had a friend who was doing somethign about fleas on her back porch. I forget those details, but . . . anyway. She lives in the country, but the neighbors are still close enough to see what's going on if they happen to be looking out back. Well, she locked herself out of hte house by the back door, where she was. And get this, for this flea treatment, she had wrapped her head in a plastic bag, was wearing old doc martins, some weirdo capris pants, all stuff to cover herself up from the poison, I guess.
> 
> Then she realized: Crud, door's locked, gotta go gotta go gotta go right now . . . and had already stripped out of the clothes. So, kinda like Petticoat Junction style, recall that show on reruns? She put her pants up like a curtain around herself to go around the front of the house to get in . . . but the guy next door saw her and just waved like he was saying hello any other day.
> 
> ...


You're right...leaving them alone is half the battle.I'm a quick learner.I screwed up my first grow(I also think it was bad genetics)and I'm really happy with this one.But I leave her alone.I open the door every day to circulate the air,water her every two days or so,nute every third water, molasses every couple of weeks.That's it.I do turn the pot once a day, just so she doesn't lean from only getting exposed to the fans on one side.I don't under any circumstances interrupt her dark period.Sometimes that's hard...I store my weed in the same room she's in,lol.
Newbs tend to panic when something is off...I know I did.This grow is teaching me patience.If somethig looks weird, I try to sit down, get some opinions, read a little and deduce what's up before I take any action.Oh, and I'm STILL not full strength on miracle grow...I don't think I will be.


Twistyman said:


> *When I tell newbs to not use MG its because if they don't know what problems to look for/or fix when, they can get screwed, and lots will nute when nutes are already in soil mix... lots like vette and others use MG with great results from square 1... where the problem is they(newer growers) tend to feel the need to DO SOMETHING which usually ends up giving them problems.... nute OD/flush/water OD..etc.. ..
> Its a good understanding of problems...not what you used..
> Like when I was a GM mechanic...I knew the "what to do"..but its the "what to do if bolt breaks/weed dying" then its the "what to do " at the defining moment .its how one deals with something you're not knowledgeable in what to do if it goes to hell thing..
> *


----------



## DownOnWax (May 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Can I water now?
> 
> Is it time yet?
> 
> ...


I watered and fed my plants 6 times while reading this


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

LMAO!Those are gonna be some happy plants....


DownOnWax said:


> I watered and fed my plants 6 times while reading this


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> Can I water now?
> 
> Is it time yet?
> 
> ...


*Hell yes... keeping with the "Can I piss on my plant threads" I'll be right over...bladder is full...*


----------



## DownOnWax (May 30, 2009)

I also peed on them and gave them birth control!

Now really, I read both those have benefits on a Grow Guide! WTF is that all about?

A) Im not smoking my own piss &
B) What could "the pill" possible do to your plants?


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

A)Where's your sense of adventure?
B)It keeps them from getting pregnant.


DownOnWax said:


> I also peed on them and gave them birth control!
> 
> Now really, I read both those have benefits on a Grow Guide! WTF is that all about?
> 
> ...


----------



## DownOnWax (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> A)Where's your sense of adventure?
> B)It keeps them from getting pregnant.


Well, sometimes I do in fact get VERY intimate with my plants.

So that makes sense


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

MMMmmmmm sticky.


DownOnWax said:


> Well, sometimes I do in fact get VERY intimate with my plants.
> 
> So that makes sense


----------



## DownOnWax (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> MMMmmmmm sticky.


hahahaha 

Sometimes it get's really wild and yes very sticky


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

We could scrape your sac and make hash...but I don't know if anyone will smoke it, lol...


DownOnWax said:


> hahahaha
> 
> Sometimes it get's really wild and yes very sticky


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (May 30, 2009)

holy shit stoney! thats hella funny! I'm dry right now so I might be tempted to take a hit! LOL


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Remember: it's not gay if nobody is looking.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> holy shit stoney! thats hella funny! I'm dry right now so I might be tempted to take a hit! LOL


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*what the fuck happened...I leave for 5 or 6 hours and I come back and you guys are smoking piss and eating birth control pills...I can't leave you guys alone....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Well, you took all the weed when you left!


tipsgnob said:


> *what the fuck happened...I leave for 5 or 6 hours and I come back and you guys are smoking piss and eating birth control pills...I can't leave you guys alone....*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Well, you took all the weed when you left!


*it's in the secret hiding spot....*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *what the fuck happened...I leave for 5 or 6 hours and I come back and you guys are smoking piss and eating birth control pills...I can't leave you guys alone....*


*

Tell me about it..fucking twilight zone..... *





Stoney McFried said:


> We could scrape your sac and make hash...but I don't know if anyone will smoke it, lol...


*Scrape my sac.........................

*


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*which sac........????*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you, tips...when you leave, your ass goes with you, so stop putting the weed there!


tipsgnob said:


> *it's in the secret hiding spot....*


Let me get a credit card....


Twistyman said:


> *
> **Scrape my sac.........................
> 
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> How many times do I have to tell you, tips...when you leave, your ass goes with you, so stop putting the weed there!
> 
> Let me get a credit card....


*it's ridiculous that man my age has to hide his weed...........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

I think you kinda like it...hell, you hide it from yourself sometimes!


tipsgnob said:


> *it's ridiculous that man my age has to hide his weed...........*


----------



## Twistyman (May 30, 2009)

*Bud porn...bud porn... bud porn.... Ston....er .. bud porn....


can't blame a weed for trying...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Attached Thumbnails      

  Attached Thumbnails     



First set is from the 27th, second set is from the 29th....


Twistyman said:


> *Bud porn...bud porn... bud porn.... Ston....er .. bud porn....
> 
> 
> can't blame a weed for trying...
> *


----------



## tipsgnob (May 30, 2009)

*looking good stoney....next time 2 plants..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (May 30, 2009)

Baby steps.....Next time, I'm gonna try to figure out ventilation for my grow room so I can safely use my 400 watter.I only grew one this time because I didn't know how much a 150 watt hps would grow, and I didn't wanna do all that damn math to figure it out for sure.


tipsgnob said:


> *looking good stoney....next time 2 plants..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2009)

45 days flower.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 1, 2009)

*look how long the hairs are on that.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 1, 2009)

I know...yum....I'm gonna fertilize her maybe one more time next week, then after that, it's gonna be just molasses and water.


tipsgnob said:


> *look how long the hairs are on that.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 2, 2009)

The leaves are dying as nutrients are used..it's kinda like autumn....even the bottom buds that don't get as much light are frosty.And here are a couple of crappy shots of the beautiful sunset from my porch.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay...well, I nuted her for the last time last night, just to help her through the extended flowering time.I checked her today, unbelievably, she seems to have put on weight overnight.I don't wanna jinx myself, but I think the biggest cola is gonna give me an eighth when dried.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Okay...well, I nuted her for the last time last night, just to help her through the extended flowering time.I checked her today, unbelievably, she seems to have put on weight overnight.I don't wanna jinx myself, but I think the biggest cola is gonna give me an eighth when dried.


*you mean it will give US an eighth...you must share....*


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

I love your bud porn Stoney.








...can't wait for the smoke report


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

AN eighth isn't bad for one cola under a 150 watt,is it?I don't know much about what an expected yield is for this situation.


tipsgnob said:


> *you mean it will give US an eighth...you must share....*


Me either!


EKIMRI said:


> I love your bud porn Stoney.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> AN eighth isn't bad for one cola under a 150 watt,is it?I don't know much about what an expected yield is for this situation.
> 
> Me either!


*I bet it's more than an eighth....but an eighth is not bad for one cola....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

OK...first couple of shots are what I would call the 'main" cola.I tried to show where it stops...I'd say the bud growth is six or eight inches down the stem, about as fat as a pop can, maybe a little less.The rest are frost shots and a pic of three of the colas...I have five. The spice scent hit me in the face when I opened the door.So awesome.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 3, 2009)

Hope you brought enough for everyone young lady...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> OK...first couple of shots are what I would call the 'main" cola.I tried to show where it stops...I'd say the bud growth is six or eight inches down the stem, about as fat as a pop can, maybe a little less.The rest are frost shots and a pic of three of the colas...I have five. The spice scent hit me in the face when I opened the door.So awesome.


 *it looks like it still has a way to go....what do you think 4 more weeks?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

I did!


EKIMRI said:


> Hope you brought enough for everyone young lady...


I was thinking July 17.


tipsgnob said:


> *it looks like it still has a way to go....what do you think 4 more weeks?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

I've started checking my trichomes,not because I thought she was anywhere near ready, just because they're neat to look at.I have to find where I put the aaa batteries, because I think the ones in my scope are low.The light seems dim.But the trichs are clear to cloudy, and it looks like even more are forming.


----------



## sarah22 (Jun 3, 2009)

they look sooo good!!! i cant wait to start flowering...im so excited! your ladies are amazing! amazingly amazing!! lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Thank you, thank you.


sarah22 said:


> they look sooo good!!! i cant wait to start flowering...im so excited! your ladies are amazing! amazingly amazing!! lol


I added a uvb reptile light tonight...just waiting on the timer I have it on to shut it down at midnight.If That works, I know I set it right(I lost the instructions).


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you, thank you.
> I added a uvb reptile light tonight...just waiting on the timer I have it on to shut it down at midnight.If That works, I know I set it right(I lost the instructions).


Okay, I **know** we have discussed this reptile light before, but hell if I recall where in this journal it was. So if you don't mind RE explaining it, I'd love to hear about it again.

An eighth? Off that one bud? I don't think anyone can tell, but just me and what I've seen and what I've done, and what you've shown us, there will be more than one-eighth, _total_. Not sure if that's what you meant, though. ANd I would never, ever again try to guess the final dried weight of anything, not after what I've seen! (Nothing to do with you, Ms. Stoney)

Actually, your journal has had me questioning myself: why NOT go with a lower wattage light? To get rid of the heat problems? I did 400 watts before, two grows, and I'm not so sure the difference will be noticeable. So when you are done, I'm going to be very interested in knowing what you got off this plant. 

ANd I want to see the You Tube video of STONEY MCFRIED: LEVEL SEVEN PLANT SLAYER cutting her plant down!! 

All in favor? Say, "aye." 

Love your new avatar, stoney.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

The reptile light is for uvb, which increases trichome production, and supposedly potency.I wasn't sure what the dried weight would be, I know it will shrink, but I say by harvest, which will be about July 17, I could have an eigth dried off of that one cola for sure.I don't have scales, however...gonna have to figure out a way to tell.And there will be no youtube videos...I'm way too paranoid for that.


Leilani Garden said:


> Okay, I **know** we have discussed this reptile light before, but hell if I recall where in this journal it was. So if you don't mind RE explaining it, I'd love to hear about it again.
> 
> An eighth? Off that one bud? I don't think anyone can tell, but just me and what I've seen and what I've done, and what you've shown us, there will be more than one-eighth, _total_. Not sure if that's what you meant, though. ANd I would never, ever again try to guess the final dried weight of anything, not after what I've seen! (Nothing to do with you, Ms. Stoney)
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

GOOD NEWS! The light shut off!SO I set the timer right!Yaaaaaay!So it's getting four hours of UVB a day right now...I may increase it to six next week.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The reptile light is for uvb, which increases trichome production, and supposedly potency.I wasn't sure what the dried weight would be, I know it will shrink, but I say by harvest, which will be about July 17, I could have an eigth dried off of that one cola for sure.I don't have scales, however...gonna have to figure out a way to tell.And there will be no youtube videos...I'm way too paranoid for that.


You can get a very inexpensive jewelers scale on ebay, then take to the mall, to one of the jewelry stores, act like you're so interested in their overpriced goods and get it calibrated. Not a big expense at all, and a good one to have. Ten bucks? About that. 

Thank you for the info on the rep lights. I think I will check that out on my own. Thanks!

Didn't I say I was going to bed? GOOD NIGHT! Pretty, pretty flowers, Ms Stoney, and a lovely new avatar!

NIGHT! zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## stumps (Jun 3, 2009)

been reading and watching vid on the uv light issue. mostley it's saying that the uv light can help produce resin not so much tric's. sorry I didn't book mark the links. The vid was some geek dude not saying anything good or bad just talking about what the uv light does to the plant. I'll try to find the links. Oh and I have a 60w uv on my current grow. just to see what happens.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmm...won't a digital diet scale work?


Leilani Garden said:


> You can get a very inexpensive jewelers scale on ebay, then take to the mall, to one of the jewelry stores, act like you're so interested in their overpriced goods and get it calibrated. Not a big expense at all, and a good one to have. Ten bucks? About that.
> 
> Thank you for the info on the rep lights. I think I will check that out on my own. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I watched one, too...says it makes it "stonier"....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcpt3Be28o


stumps said:


> been reading and watching vid on the uv light issue. mostley it's saying that the uv light can help produce resin not so much tric's. sorry I didn't book mark the links. The vid was some geek dude not saying anything good or bad just talking about what the uv light does to the plant. I'll try to find the links. Oh and I have a 60w uv on my current grow. just to see what happens.


----------



## stumps (Jun 3, 2009)

I got a diet scale you can get within a gram. at least the one I have is a little hazzy. it hits 7 add and add then hits 8.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

That's good enough for me.I'm not selling, anyhow.


stumps said:


> I got a diet scale you can get within a gram. at least the one I have is a little hazzy. it hits 7 add and add then hits 8.
> 
> View attachment 437913


----------



## stumps (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, thats the one. out of what he said you got the bud should be stoneyer. guess I need to watch it again thought he was the guy saying extra resin productoin= more cough and that extra resin did not mean more tricom's


----------



## stumps (Jun 3, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> That's good enough for me.I'm not selling, anyhow.


 
ya same for me just wanted to see wet and dry waight.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 3, 2009)

My bad, then.


stumps said:


> lol, thats the one. out of what he said you got the bud should be stoneyer. guess I need to watch it again thought he was the guy saying extra resin productoin= more cough and that extra resin did not mean more tricom's


Yeah, that will be good enough.


stumps said:


> ya same for me just wanted to see wet and dry waight.


----------



## stumps (Jun 4, 2009)

stoney, I'm not saying your wrong. I watch this stuff in the wee hours puffing on the peice pipe.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

It was a looooong time ago I watched it.All I really know is that it's supposed to make better weed, and that's alright with me.


stumps said:


> stoney, I'm not saying your wrong. I watch this stuff in the wee hours puffing on the peice pipe.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*I have had uv light on my stuff for a while and can't tell any difference....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

You put it on the plant, not your junk.....


tipsgnob said:


> *I have had uv light on my stuff for a while and can't tell any difference....*


----------



## stumps (Jun 4, 2009)

the little bulb I got puts off alot of heat. I have good venting and a cool tube on the big light so heat is not an issue this time. The dang things are taking their time finishing. I hope to hang them next week. lol tried to snap a shot of them but it sucked.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm rotating my plant every day so it gets it on all sides.


stumps said:


> the little bulb I got puts off alot of heat. I have good venting and a cool tube on the big light so heat is not an issue this time. The dang things are taking their time finishing. I hope to hang them next week. lol tried to snap a shot of them but it sucked.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> so it gets it on all sides.




if only tips seen this


----------



## stumps (Jun 4, 2009)

With mine, it is set on one plant on one side. Going to check both sides to see the difference. just a test for me probley need a better uv light.


----------



## stumps (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a pic hot off the press. Hope they finish next week.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Along with The T5's I used T12 agro sun plant/aquarium all through grow.... I've found it does seem to do a good job....*


----------



## ZeroBuds (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi guys, I have been so busy I have not really had a chance to post but I have been reading and think your plant is looking bangin stoney! 

My T-5 grow started showing nice small buds about a week ago (started flower 5/15) I will try to get some pics up for you guys to oogle..  

I tried to take some for this post but my new camera has it's own square battery so I have to wait for it to charge. (Kinda miss the AA's that my last one took, but it is slimmer). 

I hope I end up with a decent yield. I gave a friend a couple females to grow under a 1000w HID system so I can compare the yield . I had more fems germinate so I had to give them away to be below the legal limit, but it's always good for Karma to hook up friends.  

Talk to you guys later!

Zero


----------



## ZeroBuds (Jun 4, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> way back on your thread here, someone mentioned growing a plant that had an aroma almost like Italian herbs. I had one too, the power skunk that attitude gives away. I NEVER had an overpowering odor from that thing, never. And it's still around, and it still has this really interesting, almost spicy aroma to it. Really different, interesting.


I think that was me. They still do, just stronger. 

It is incredibly... Odd... But not in a bad way, it just smells different than any other MJ I have ever smelled. Makes me wish I could upload an odor. 

Then again, that might not be a good idea, I can only imagine the smells Tips would be uploading... 

Anyway yeah, the spicy aroma is getting more intense, but there are 4 different strains in there, but only the one smell is dominate. It totally befuddles me. 

Either way I look forward to tasting them out! 

Wish they would get rid of this stupid prohibition. I would love to be able to drop a sample in the mail for my online friends to critique. 

Will have those pics up soon! 

Zero


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

*We need twistys "Eau de Reefer".. and they say Channel #5 gets attention........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I can't tell that way, lol.Just check your trichs....


stumps said:


> Here is a pic hot off the press. Hope they finish next week.
> 
> View attachment 437983


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I can't tell that way, lol.Just check your trichs....


*Stoneys right... they do look close though.. check the trich charts in my "charts" in sig...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Checks twisty's trichomes....


Twistyman said:


> *Stoneys right... they do look close though.. check the trich charts in my "charts" in sig...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 4, 2009)

stoney i do 400 watt vented into the adjoining closet the heat in the other closet isn't really noticeable ,but it makes a huge diff. in the flower room


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Checks twisty's trichomes....


*That wasn't a trich......... that was a willknot with a pooh ball on the tip... 
and why'd you pluck it... I eyes are watering....... 
*


----------



## oldmandroman (Jun 4, 2009)

check out my grow


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

My closet is next to a bathroom that gets used all the time.


robert 14617 said:


> stoney i do 400 watt vented into the adjoining closet the heat in the other closet isn't really noticeable ,but it makes a huge diff. in the flower room


Better get some ointment.


Twistyman said:


> *That wasn't a trich......... that was a willknot with a pooh ball on the tip...
> and why'd you pluck it... I eyes are watering.......
> *


Link?


oldmandroman said:


> check out my grow


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 4, 2009)

oldmandroman said:


> check out my grow


*Whitest White Widow I've ever seen....... like a white page.... Oh wait.....*


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 4, 2009)

^^hehe


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I just had to crawl around on all fours and unplug my router and plug it back in...fucking computers...


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 4, 2009)

Here comes Twisty in 3... 2...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Brace yourself.....


EKIMRI said:


> Here comes Twisty in 3... 2...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I know you're all probably getting sick of pics of my buds,but I'm trying to get better with my camera,and I want to show you the frost.Since adding the UV light,I've noticed an immediate difference...the smell is much stronger.I try to rotate the plant twice in the four hour period of the UV exposure,so no section of the plant is exposed the whole four hours.I have six colas, not five as I previously stated,but four seem to be bigger, with one really large one.And there are some little side buds here and there.


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 4, 2009)

I can see the diff.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

On the first one, you really can, because it got the most exposure...it's only small reptile bulb with a reflector, so it probably only puts off a cone of light...but I guess if one part of the plant is getting UV, the rest of the plant probably protects itself as well.That's why I turn it, so I make sure to try to get the whole plant in each UV period.


Hayduke said:


> I can see the diff.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

*did you sprinkle confectioners sugar on those plants?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Yes, I did.Totally.Guess nobody wants any now.Darn.Shucks.Guess I'll have to smoke it myself.....


tipsgnob said:


> *did you sprinkle confectioners sugar on those plants?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, I did.Totally.Guess nobody wants any now.Darn.Shucks.Guess I'll have to smoke it myself.....


*your gonna smoke it??? your supposed to burn your first successful grow in your back yard....as an offering*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm ain't afraid of no gods!


tipsgnob said:


> *your gonna smoke it??? your supposed to burn your first successful grow in your back yard....as an offering*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm ain't afraid of no gods!


*their not scared of you either.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

They better be.
[youtube]JLO1YIWQuXE[/youtube]


tipsgnob said:


> *their not scared of you either.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> They better be.
> [youtube]JLO1YIWQuXE[/youtube]


*would you be bruce lee or chuck norris?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Both.


tipsgnob said:


> *would you be bruce lee or chuck norris?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Both.


*you a bad mother....watch you mouth...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

*cues 70's blaxploitation flick soundtrack*


tipsgnob said:


> *you a bad mother....watch you mouth...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/[youtube]L2cHkMwzOiM[/youtube]


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the word "shaft"....


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 4, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like the word "shaft"....


*I bet.............*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds delicious.


tipsgnob said:


> *I bet.............*


----------



## stumps (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I know you're all probably getting sick of pics of my buds,but I'm trying to get better with my camera,and I want to show you the frost.Since adding the UV light,I've noticed an immediate difference...the smell is much stronger.I try to rotate the plant twice in the four hour period of the UV exposure,so no section of the plant is exposed the whole four hours.I have six colas, not five as I previously stated,but four seem to be bigger, with one really large one.And there are some little side buds here and there.


Stoney, you been doing any macro shots? I got one good shot and can't figure out how I did it. not this grow. been trying to get one for the last 3 grows. This is as good as I could make it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *did you sprinkle confectioners sugar on those plants?*


*Good thing Stoneys not frosty like those buds..........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

I don't think my cam can do that.


stumps said:


> Stoney, you been doing any macro shots? I got one good shot and can't figure out how I did it. not this grow. been trying to get one for the last 3 grows. This is as good as I could make it.
> View attachment 438898


I'm just a big warm pile of.......mush.


Twistyman said:


> *Good thing Stoneys not frosty like those buds..........*


----------



## DWR (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I like the word "shaft"....


 i just downloaded 152 HQ pics of carmen electra... i've got some shaft to lay off tonight 

haha cheers


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Get the lotion!!


DWR said:


> i just downloaded 152 HQ pics of carmen electra... i've got some shaft to lay off tonight
> 
> haha cheers


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Get the lotion!!



*Muscle relaxant too.. whackers cramp.... 
Kind of like tips and the cows from pulling in a different di(e)rection,.....
then again... he may have a auto milker.. 


*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Ohh...sounds kinky!!!!!!!!!!


Twistyman said:


> *Muscle relaxant too.. whackers cramp....
> Kind of like tips and the cows from pulling in a different di(e)rection,.....
> then again... he may have a auto milker..
> 
> ...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Ohh...sounds kinky!!!!!!!!!!


*"Every time I think I'm out, I get pulled back in..."*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Nothing like a hickey on the dickey,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *"Every time I think I'm out, I get pulled back in..."*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Nothing like a hickey on the dickey,lol.


*Sure beats a tickey on the dickey.... what with Lymes disease.. kind of a Doh...or Doe moment.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

I had a tickey on my titty this year...first time I've ever had one.I made the old man pick it off, then did a frantic search through the pubes.*shiver*


Twistyman said:


> *Sure beats a tickey on the dickey.... what with Lymes disease.. kind of a Doh...or Doe moment.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*Can't blame them..if I found a warm soft breasticle I'd hang on like grim death........*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

He had his head buried.Freaked me out....


Twistyman said:


> *Can't blame them..if I found a warm soft breasticle I'd hang on like grim death........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 5, 2009)

*Salt or burn their ass with a smoke usually works... I had about 8 blood sucking leeches on me.. not the worm thing but the one like the tick that sticks its head in and if you pull it off it gets infected... ..

I think the worst thing I ever had was up north at a logging camp.. we were getting logs for a stage to do a weekend biker rally and got into black fly area.. I had a friends old 850 Yamaha (8 tons) and was in the sand defenseless... So bad the sky ACTUALLY DARKENED.. and they swarmed me... what a freak out thing it is to have hundreds of bugs in your mouth, ears...etc... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

UGH! Remind me never to go camping where you hang out!


Twistyman said:


> *Salt or burn their ass with a smoke usually works... I had about 8 blood sucking leeches on me.. not the worm thing but the one like the tick that sticks its head in and if you pull it off it gets infected... ..
> 
> I think the worst thing I ever had was up north at a logging camp.. we were getting logs for a stage to do a weekend biker rally and got into black fly area.. I had a friends old 850 Yamaha (8 tons) and was in the sand defenseless... So bad the sky ACTUALLY DARKENED.. and they swarmed me... what a freak out thing it is to have hundreds of bugs in your mouth, ears...etc...
> *


----------



## stumps (Jun 5, 2009)

we remove them nasty things with a hot ice pick needle knife tip. get the thing good and hot then lightley hit the area just where the head enters the skin. They back the hell out in a hurry.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

I got him out,then I doused the wound with alcohol and set him on fire.


stumps said:


> we remove them nasty things with a hot ice pick needle knife tip. get the thing good and hot then lightley hit the area just where the head enters the skin. They back the hell out in a hurry.


----------



## stumps (Jun 5, 2009)

most times if you pull them out/off they leave most or all the head in the victim. if that happens you can get those funny red lines. The hot poker gets them out alive so then you can kill them. Gads those things give me the hebee's


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

Yeah, I hate em, too.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 5, 2009)

First pic is of a lower bud.Not very big, but I'm impressed with how frosty.As you can see in the one picture, my "main" cola seems to have two heads.The other two are shots of a bud I know wasn't that tall yesterday....seems to have put on an inch.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 5, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I had a tickey on my titty this year...first time I've ever had one.I made the old man pick it off, then did a frantic search through the pubes.*shiver*


*I'd like to check you for ticks.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 5, 2009)

*I was cesarean born...although you can't tell now.....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like you need to be smeared with calamine lotion....


tipsgnob said:


> *I'd like to check you for ticks.....*


Yeah, your head won't stay that way forever.


tipsgnob said:


> *I was cesarean born...although you can't tell now.....*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 7, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Salt or burn their ass with a smoke usually works... I had about 8 blood sucking leeches on me.. not the worm thing but the one like the tick that sticks its head in and if you pull it off it gets infected... ..
> 
> I think the worst thing I ever had was up north at a logging camp.. we were getting logs for a stage to do a weekend biker rally and got into black fly area.. I had a friends old 850 Yamaha (8 tons) and was in the sand defenseless... So bad the sky ACTUALLY DARKENED.. and they swarmed me... what a freak out thing it is to have hundreds of bugs in your mouth, ears...etc...
> *


LIke the stuff of nightmares.

Thanks, now I can't go to sleep, Twisty.

Ticks! Gross! 

and ha haha hah my ex? Once during a hurricane evac, and we were NOT an item then, no matter how much he wanted that to be, he comes out of a rest room in a fast food place, his face ashen: he found a deer tick on his pecker. Would I please look at it for him"

Sure, I said. I'll look.

I looked, and sure enough, it was there. 

What's he want me to do about it? There in the midst of a huge hurricane evac, I"m supposed to, what? Suck the thing out and do a diagnositic on it? Please. 

He's still alive and that was almost ten years ago.


Hey Stoney! Looking good! Love the one cola with two heads! And yes, very frosty.

Night all. I won't be able to sleep, thanks to Twisty, so I thought I'd share the tick on the prick story . . . just to keep up.

Great job, Stoney. I'm jealous. xoxxoo


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 7, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *I'd like to check you for ticks.....*


Such a cheater. You told me the same thing when I found them after being out the in the woods checking the outdoor areas for growing. 

 


You're not a one-woman man. 

Not that you ever said you were. Was just sort of . . . you know, hoping???

Hey, how's that hall monitoring going? Are we still up for detention together?? Oooh, cannot wait! Hello to you know who . . . who lurks here, and we know it, and he knows it, he knows we know it, and we know he knows it, so what's with all the pussy footin' around??? 

NIght, fellow hall monitor! Loved that pic of your bud that stuck to your hand! (From your journal, that is--I take it Stoney doesn't mind.)

Night Stoney. THanks once again for having us all over for a visit.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 7, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> LIke the stuff of nightmares.
> 
> Thanks, now I can't go to sleep, Twisty.
> 
> ...


*Here's one for tonight.. I read an article where a guy went skinny dipping in a small bayou... and apparently was "well endowed" which a snapping turtle thought was a great worm dinner.... and while doing the breast stroke he got "dewormed"..*


----------



## DWR (Jun 7, 2009)

nice plants


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2009)

MIght be fewer pics coming from now on...old man going to first shift soon and school is out..less alone time than ever during the light cycle.


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 8, 2009)

Quite lovely Stoney...


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

*Its Stoney McFrosty.....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

*sticky stoney.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sticky stoney.....*


...........................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 8, 2009)

*sticky stinky stoney's superfied salad.....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 8, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *sticky stinky stoney's superfied salad.....*


*Everyone run..tips has gone into a dry hump....... *


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 8, 2009)

Lookin beautiful as always stoney


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 8, 2009)

...better off with the dry hump. Remember what happened last time.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 8, 2009)

EKIMRI said:


> ...better off with the dry hump. Remember what happened last time.


What happened? I need to know. 

Stoney, I hear ya on the lack of privacy with school being out. Wow, it's like being under surveillance all the time, isn't it? 

Looks great, sticky or stinky or frosty, or however they want to describe your plant. It looks so good. Fun, huh?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you!


EKIMRI said:


> Quite lovely Stoney...


Sounds like something you'd get at Dairy Queen!


Twistyman said:


> *Its Stoney McFrosty.....*


I have to keep my hair back when I'm fiddling with it, ot the plant grabs it.


tipsgnob said:


> *sticky stoney.....*


 Ticklish tipsy's twisted tongue!


tipsgnob said:


> *sticky stinky stoney's superfied salad.....*


Cover your eyes, man!


Twistyman said:


> *Everyone run..tips has gone into a dry hump....... *


Thank you.


SICC";2588625]Lookin beautiful as always stoney :hug: :leaf:[/quote]
Why do you think I said cover your eyes![quote="EKIMRI said:


> ...better off with the dry hump. Remember what happened last time.


Yes, surveillance describes it to a T.Sometimes, as I surf the web, she stands over my shoulder asking me when I'll be done....gotta play her games, ya know.
Yes, growing is a lot of fun, once you get the hang of it.


Leilani Garden said:


> What happened? I need to know.
> 
> Stoney, I hear ya on the lack of privacy with school being out. Wow, it's like being under surveillance all the time, isn't it?
> 
> Looks great, sticky or stinky or frosty, or however they want to describe your plant. It looks so good. Fun, huh?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Bud shots.The third one is the three headed monster.It grew another"head" as I call them.


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

*very nice ms mcfried....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank you, Mr. tips.I really do think the UV is making a difference. Now I gotta lower my humidity for the last few weeks of flower.What do you suggest for drastically lowering humidity on the cheap?


tipsgnob said:


> *very nice ms mcfried....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Thank you, Mr. tips.I really do think the UV is making a difference. Now I gotta lower my humidity for the last few weeks of flower.What do you suggest for drastically lowering humidity on the cheap?


*duct tape the top of your pot so that only the stem sticks out...water/feed very little at a time....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Hm.Interesting, but won't that run me the risk of mold?I guess with less watering,it would balance out.I've heard of a technique called sip watering, where you give them a small amount each day to encourage resin production.Is that kind of what you had in mind?


tipsgnob said:


> *duct tape the top of your pot so that only the stem sticks out...water/feed very little at a time....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 10, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.Interesting, but won't that run me the risk of mold?I guess with less watering,it would balance out.I've heard of a technique called sip watering, where you give them a small amount each day to encourage resin production.Is that kind of what you had in mind?


*yes...just givr them sips..*..*you have cats...set a bucket of kitty litter in your closet. I use these...which I think is prolly kitty litter...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah...I could get some of those closet dehumidifiers you get for three bucks.Or a big bucket of silica crystals.


tipsgnob said:


> *yes...just givr them sips..*..*you have cats...set a bucket of kitty litter in your closet. I use these...which I think is prolly kitty litter...*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.Interesting, but won't that run me the risk of mold?I guess with less watering,it would balance out.I've heard of a technique called sip watering, where you give them a small amount each day to encourage resin production.Is that kind of what you had in mind?


*Plants are looking great Stoney...

you can put sand on top of soil to prevent mold....
*


----------



## sarah22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hm.Interesting, but won't that run me the risk of mold?I guess with less watering,it would balance out.I've heard of a technique called sip watering, where you give them a small amount each day to encourage resin production.Is that kind of what you had in mind?


thats how i water my plants all the time. i give them a little each day. it works pretty well! i was literally drooling over your pics stoney! im still in veg for another month...i cant wait to start budding them!


----------



## sarah22 (Jun 11, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Plants are looking great Stoney...
> 
> you can put sand on top of soil to prevent mold....
> *


sand on top of the soil? thats interesting...how does that work? and how much sand? im curious about mold because on my 1st grow the last plant to finish looked fine...but when i pulled the buds off...they were all moldy on the inside. the outside of the buds were ok...but the buds closest to the stem were all mold  it sucked.


----------



## stumps (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sure it's posted somewhere but do you have good air movment in your grow area?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 12, 2009)

*Sand is a crappy mold medium so it really won't grow there..

For the mold never mist the buds when in flower and get a fan on the buds to help keep dry.. but there is no 100% way to avoid it..it can happen... fdd had some last year too, and he knows his tricks...
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

WIsh I could show some more pics, they change each day.When I get time alone,lol.


sarah22 said:


> thats how i water my plants all the time. i give them a little each day. it works pretty well! i was literally drooling over your pics stoney! im still in veg for another month...i cant wait to start budding them!


Yeah, three fans.


stumps said:


> I'm sure it's posted somewhere but do you have good air movment in your grow area?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

The main cola is 3 fingers wide,big around as a pop can.The trichs are moving down to the lower leaves of the buds now.Better pics later, had to do a sneak and shoot.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 13, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The main cola is 3 fingers wide,big around as a pop can.The trichs are moving down to the lower leaves of the buds now.Better pics later, had to do a sneak and shoot.


*I bet you could just bust with pride.... *


----------



## stumps (Jun 13, 2009)

them is looking nice


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 13, 2009)

Yes, I'm very proud of myself.I had to set the whole grow up myself,start to finish...so I didn't do too bad, if I do say so myself.I showed her to my sis in law the other day, (she's safe) and she squeezed one of the leaves and her fingers stuck together and she said "Oh Stoney"(Not my real name),in the same way you'd say someone's name when they hit that spot on your naughty bits that makes your eyes roll back in your head.She was sniffing her finger the whole time she was here.She told me when she left, she licked it,lol.


Twistyman said:


> *I bet you could just bust with pride.... *


Thank you very much.


stumps said:


> them is looking nice


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 13, 2009)

*ohhhh stoney....ohhhhhh stoney...*
*you mean like that?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeth.Only she said my real name.


tipsgnob said:


> *ohhhh stoney....ohhhhhh stoney...*
> *you mean like that?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeth.Only she said my real name.


...............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

So I guess the 17th of this month will be 60 days flower.


tipsgnob said:


> ...............


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> So I guess the 17th of this month will be 60 days flower.


*won't be long now...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Perhaps.I was thinking 12 weeks all together, but I'll have to check and see what the plant tells me.


tipsgnob said:


> *won't be long now...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Perhaps.I was thinking 12 weeks all together, but I'll have to check and see what the plant tells me.


*I think my 2 bubblegum are going to be ready sooner than I thought.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Are the trichs about where you want them?


tipsgnob said:


> *I think my 2 bubblegum are going to be ready sooner than I thought.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Are the trichs about where you want them?


*its hard for me to go by the trichs....I goe by how much growth there has been lately.*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

When they slow down,you're close?


tipsgnob said:


> *its hard for me to go by the trichs....I goe by how much growth there has been lately.*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> When they slow down,you're close?


yes...if I don't see any change in say week...I start the flush process...but sometimes after youflush you will get some rapid growth and your like fuck...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm flushing mine now.Just water and molasses.


tipsgnob said:


> yes...if I don't see any change in say week...I start the flush process...but sometimes after youflush you will get some rapid growth and your like fuck...


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I'm flushing mine now.Just water and molasses.


*you might see some more growth...when I flush I put them in the tub and let the water run clear...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Yeah the colas are getting quite fat.


tipsgnob said:


> *you might see some more growth...when I flush I put them in the tub and let the water run clear...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yeah the colas are getting quite fat.


*having fun yet?*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, it's a fun little hobby.Gives you a sense of pride when they turn out well.


tipsgnob said:


> *having fun yet?*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Yes, it's a fun little hobby.Gives you a sense of pride when they turn out well.


*pride and pleasure....*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

If I smiled, my face would crack.


tipsgnob said:


> *pride and pleasure....*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If I smiled, my face would crack.


*you must smile it increase your face value...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

Meh!Why give anyone else the opportunity to kick you in the teeth?


tipsgnob said:


> *you must smile it increase your face value...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Meh!Why give anyone else the opportunity to kick you in the teeth?


............


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 14, 2009)

MUAHAHA! And so, Stoney has won this particular round of repartee!


tipsgnob said:


> ............


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> MUAHAHA! And so, Stoney has won this particular round of repartee!


.................................


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 14, 2009)

*I'll be back....*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 14, 2009)

get a bigger sword


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 14, 2009)

robert 14617 said:


> get a bigger sword


*Cheeky fuck....!! *


----------



## EKIMRI (Jun 15, 2009)

Just checking in... very impressive Stoney


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 15, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Here's one for tonight.. I read an article where a guy went skinny dipping in a small bayou... and apparently was "well endowed" which a snapping turtle thought was a great worm dinner.... and while doing the breast stroke he got "dewormed"..*


Oh good god. I'm trying to catch up in this journal and I see this! 

This sounds like something right out of Stephen King novel . . . anyone ever read that novella called THE BODY? The boys go for a swim and they all get leeches; one of them has one on his johnson and . . . oh, god, it's as bad or worse than the story about the black sky, Twisty! Thanks. Once again, you've supplied the stuff nightmares are made of . . . . 

Hey, Stoney Lady. Your pics look wonderful. I'm not quite finished getting caught up on this thread, about another ten pages, but from the looks of it, no wonder so many people have complimented you on your plantS, as in more than one. And it's very frosty, as you've noted.

I'm interested in finding out how that reptile light affected your plants. That, and the fact that you couldn't really vent, are just amazing. 

Lovely flowers! You're not plant slayer, and you know it, don't you?? 

Hello, everyone, all the regulars here on Stoney's journal! Wavin' at ya!

EDIT: So, you're flushing now? Not going to go for the marathon of flowering like you had thought? Well, you know what you're doing, you've got your 'scope, and you've got your advisors, so do what ya gonna do, lady bird!

Swords? Oh, come on, guys . . . . 

What a cool journal this is. Thanks for all of the information and laughs. You all know who you are. xoxox


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Oh good god. I'm trying to catch up in this journal and I see this!
> 
> This sounds like something right out of Stephen King novel . . . anyone ever read that novella called THE BODY? The boys go for a swim and they all get leeches; one of them has one on his johnson and . . . oh, god, it's as bad or worse than the story about the black sky, Twisty! Thanks. Once again, you've supplied the stuff nightmares are made of . . . .


*What... hey don't shoot the messenger.... I read that story in Easy Rider about some dude....

Your leeches reminds me of the joke where a guy gets his "johnson" bitten by a snake and his friend goes for help... some guy tells him.."make an incision and suck out venom or he'll die?... so the guy goes back to friend who asked..... What.. what they say... "you're going to die", says friend....
*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 16, 2009)

That's so, so sad, Twisty. 

You men are **nuts** you know that???


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> That's so, so sad, Twisty.
> 
> You men are **nuts** you know that???


*Qui.. Moi....???

Hey it took 55 years of practice to get this bent... 
*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 16, 2009)

The body was made into the movie Stand By Me.River Phoenix, Wil Wheaton,Cory Feldman,Jerry O'Connell.
I'm still flowering until July, my trichs are all still clear to cloudy,but I'm flushing with just plain water and molasses now.I still ha ve two weeks at the least, but I'm playing it by ear.


Leilani Garden said:


> Oh good god. I'm trying to catch up in this journal and I see this!
> 
> This sounds like something right out of Stephen King novel . . . anyone ever read that novella called THE BODY? The boys go for a swim and they all get leeches; one of them has one on his johnson and . . . oh, god, it's as bad or worse than the story about the black sky, Twisty! Thanks. Once again, you've supplied the stuff nightmares are made of . . . .
> 
> ...


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 16, 2009)

My plant bit me today.I'm sure it's obvious who the main cola is.Wish I could get some trich shots. I tried putting the microscope up to the camera...that didn't work.The main cola seems to be trying to form a fist or something,lol.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 16, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> My plant bit me today.I'm sure it's obvious who the main cola is.Wish I could get some trich shots. I tried putting the microscope up to the camera...that didn't work.The main cola seems to be trying to form a fist or something,lol.


*Looks nice.. I even used your plant as an example of a small hps and what it can do... its a 150 right..too lazy to look...*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 16, 2009)

It is.You used my plant as an example?AWWWWW......I'm touched man.


Twistyman said:


> *Looks nice.. I even used your plant as an example of a small hps and what it can do... its a 150 right..too lazy to look...*


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice pics stoney


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 17, 2009)

those pics made me very glads I stopped in  ...... very glads


----------



## stumps (Jun 17, 2009)

Hey Stoney, Do you crop and inlarge your Pic's? Is there a way for me to dl one of your pic's form the site?


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

*highlight it rt click and save to doc..is what I do....*


----------



## stumps (Jun 17, 2009)

thanks for that info I'll try. I think I just figured out the trich's shot tell me what you think stoney or ya know who ever.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

stumps said:


> thanks for that info I'll try. I think I just figured out the trich's shot tell me what you think stoney or ya know who ever.
> View attachment 451129
> 
> View attachment 451130


*Very nice.... good pics too... I have a trich maturity chart in my sig..... its coming along nicely......... Happy harvest...
+rep.
*


----------



## stumps (Jun 17, 2009)

That ones done. lol give me a sec and I'll snap a pic of the plant. It was the only bud left. she got chopped last week and I left a little nug on the tree it keeps on growing. lol just had the idea for the shot and tried it.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

stumps said:


> That ones done. lol give me a sec and I'll snap a pic of the plant. It was the only bud left. she got chopped last week and I left a little nug on the tree it keeps on growing. lol just had the idea for the shot and tried it.
> View attachment 451158


*LOL...looks funny... I left one on a plant outside in this winter.. later I smoked it.. tasted real good... ice cure...*


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*finally I found your ass....I am so proud of you......*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *finally I found your ass....I am so proud of you......*


*What up my friend....... hows the Paris today....... I finally got some outside full time now.... *


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *What up my friend....... hows the Paris today....... I finally got some outside full time now.... *


*check your email....*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *check your email....*


*No I won't bare your spawns....... cheeky fuck..!! 

*


----------



## stumps (Jun 17, 2009)

lol what is a cheeky fuck?


----------



## tipsgnob (Jun 17, 2009)

*not sure...he calls me names all the time...........*


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *not sure...he calls me names all the time...........*


*Uk expression... I could have done the eeee ain't he a daft git...etc..
daft = dumb
git = putz, jackass..
the Brits have about 50 ways to drop a bite me or fuck you bomb..


cheeky (rude, arrogant, mouthy)..basically ME......!!! 
*


----------



## stumps (Jun 17, 2009)

had a freind who's perents were brit. we were bloody piss ants most the time.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 17, 2009)

stumps said:


> had a freind who's perents were brit. we were bloody piss ants most the time.


*My old mans from UK.... they are a quirky bunch... I've always loved english humor.. like "Ya weed" . ..its from Monty Python...*


----------



## robert 14617 (Jun 19, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *My old mans from UK.... they are a quirky bunch... I've always loved english humor.. like "Ya weed" . ..its from Monty Python...*


  one of my favorite skits


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 19, 2009)

*Yep thats a classic... ever watch "Faulty towers"..? The one where cleeses car won't start and he gets out..finds a small tree and starts beating the car yelling start you vicious bastard, start..... some funny shit.....*


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *Yep thats a classic... ever watch "Faulty towers"..? The one where cleeses car won't start and he gets out..finds a small tree and starts beating the car yelling start you vicious bastard, start..... some funny shit.....*


That sounds like something I myself would do. Unfortunately, I'm not kidding. When I get into an object frustration-type mood? Oh, watch out, anything that will not go smoothly! I've broken more things than I care to admit. For some reason the dishwasher really asks me to beat it up every now and then I don't use a tree; I just force it, just FORCE the damned thing and inevitably, something gets broken. I can't wait till the day when I tear the whole dishwasher out of the wall or something. THat'll be hard to explain. 

Speaking of Monty Python . . . was it The Life Of Bryan? The crowd was listening to the preacher (think it was supposed to be one of the apostles or John the Baptist? IT's been way too long). Someone thinks they hear, "The Greeks? The Greeks will inherit the earth? But why?" Then that person is corrected: "No, no, the MEEK will inherit the earth!". 

Reply: 

"Oh yeah, the meek; they have it so hard." 

I swear that is one of the best few lines of a screen play I've ever heard. Oh, yeah, the meek . . . .

Hello everyone! I've got to see what Stoney's plant is doing. Enough of the small talk. This is a JOURNAL, folks. No more goofing around.

Hello Stoney! Greetings to everyone else!


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 20, 2009)

tipsgnob said:


> *finally I found your ass....I am so proud of you......*


My ass? 

This is one reason that it's better not to read in reverse chronological order. I cannot tell if Tips is making another pass at me, making one at Stoney, or if something really exciting has happened with Ms. Stoney's plant!

Okay, enough of the serial posting. Sorry, oops, sorry everyone.


----------



## Leilani Garden (Jun 20, 2009)

Twistyman said:


> *No I won't bare your spawns....... cheeky fuck..!!
> 
> *


Sorry, really. I am. I'm sorry. But this is too funny! heh heh heh

EDIT: Stoney, that move STAND BY ME is a very good adaptation of a book to a screen play. I liked it so much. I LOVED the story/novella, and the movie was good too. 

Hey, the pics of the plant with the trichs? Someone zoomed in on them for you? Oooh, looks so good!

But I am confused. Are you going to keep going another three weeks or were you thinking of chopping sooner? 

Either way, looks really good. Aren't you so pleased with yourself? Take a bow! 


All this Brit humor and the Quebecois tossed in by Twisty . . . makes me feel so parochial. I'm gonna go hang my head in shame and get out my text books.

Bon soir, all! Nice to see you all and Stoney, it looks great. C'est bon!

xoxxo


----------



## Hayduke (Jun 20, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> Speaking of Monty Python . . . was it The Life Of Bryan? The crowd was listening to the preacher (think it was supposed to be one of the apostles or John the Baptist? IT's been way too long). Someone thinks they hear, "The Greeks? The Greeks will inherit the earth? But why?" Then that person is corrected: "No, no, the MEEK will inherit the earth!".
> 
> Reply:
> 
> ...


And Blessed are the peace makers...was heard...Blessed are the cheese Makers: To which some one asks "Whats so bloody special about the cheese makers?"...and some one explains he was speaking metaphorically referring to the whole dairy industry

Probably favorite movie...best scene is the last with a hundred dudes on crosses all singing and whistling "always look on the bright side of life"

Or when Brian is thrown in the dungeon before being crucified and is complaining about being spat upon and the old man chained to the wall tells him about how he has often dreamed of being spat on...and is yelling at him saying you lucky, lucky bastard! at least crucifixion lets you get out in the fresh air.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 20, 2009)

Leilani Garden said:


> That sounds like something I myself would do. Unfortunately, I'm not kidding. When I get into an object frustration-type mood? Oh, watch out, anything that will not go smoothly! I've broken more things than I care to admit. For some reason the dishwasher really asks me to beat it up every now and then I don't use a tree; I just force it, just FORCE the damned thing and inevitably, something gets broken. I can't wait till the day when I tear the whole dishwasher out of the wall or something. THat'll be hard to explain.
> 
> Speaking of Monty Python . . . was it The Life Of Bryan? The crowd was listening to the preacher (think it was supposed to be one of the apostles or John the Baptist? IT's been way too long). Someone thinks they hear, "The Greeks? The Greeks will inherit the earth? But why?" Then that person is corrected: "No, no, the MEEK will inherit the earth!".
> 
> ...


*Python is an acquired taste....... if you like them you love them..or you think they're stupid...*


----------



## grow space (Jun 20, 2009)

monty python is the best-just love their movies-hahahahaha, their so sweet.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 20, 2009)

Hey stoney, looks like this thread is the new wake and bake! LOL 
No offense anyone, it's just a joke.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys, here she is, nine weeks flower.The trichs are milky now.hey have a bluish tint to them.I see one or two amber heads, but not really a lot yet.I don't think I'll have to go the whole twelve weeks I was planning.Maybe more like ten or 11.I'm letting the plant tell me when she's done.It's been hot out, and my closet has been getting up to 92 during the light cycle.The humidity is at 50 percent, I wanna get that down more.I've added a yeast mixture for co2, and the plant seems to be doing well.The three fans she has on her keep her dry and cool.


----------



## Twistyman (Jun 22, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Hey guys, here she is, nine weeks flower.The trichs are milky now.hey have a bluish tint to them.I see one or two amber heads, but not really a lot yet.I don't think I'll have to go the whole twelve weeks I was planning.Maybe more like ten or 11.I'm letting the plant tell me when she's done.It's been hot out, and my closet has been getting up to 92 during the light cycle.The humidity is at 50 percent, I wanna get that down more.I've added a yeast mixture for co2, and the plant seems to be doing well.The three fans she has on her keep her dry and cool.


*Real nice Stoney......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks, twisty!How ya been?


Twistyman said:


> *Real nice Stoney......*


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

K...by request, I turned off the hps and took some pics.These are the best of the 30 or so I attempted to take.I take shitty, blurry pics.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice hairs!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you...I guess the hps really does mute out the color...I didn't realize they were so red,lol.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Nice hairs!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 22, 2009)

Hehehe , colas look real good stoney, awesome job slayer!


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, lol.I can hardly wait to try her out.


Dr. Greenhorn said:


> Hehehe , colas look real good stoney, awesome job slayer!


----------



## stumps (Jun 22, 2009)

stoney you need to take bigger rips before you snap the pic's will help to steady the hands. lol j/k not enough there to zoom on. It was a shot. thanks. It don't take much hps light to mess up a shot. those look nice.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2009)

There's actually quite a lot of trichs, I just have a low end cam and I can't take steady pics,lol.


stumps said:


> stoney you need to take bigger rips before you snap the pic's will help to steady the hands. lol j/k not enough there to zoom on. It was a shot. thanks. It don't take much hps light to mess up a shot. those look nice.


----------



## stumps (Jun 23, 2009)

didn't mean to say it was lacking thric's I can see a ton they just get muddy when I zoom. for some reason the newest pic's won't open in my editor. Says the format is wrong. don't know whats differant.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2009)

Maybe change it's name?Change the file's name to whatever it is.jpg.So like stoney.jpg, for example.


stumps said:


> didn't mean to say it was lacking thric's I can see a ton they just get muddy when I zoom. for some reason the newest pic's won't open in my editor. Says the format is wrong. don't know whats differant.


----------



## stumps (Jun 23, 2009)

oh just saw that. not enough there. lol I was talking about the focus vs the zoom. and I'll try that file ext.


----------



## stumps (Jun 23, 2009)

not sure why it saved as a .bmp file. Here is the best I could do. might be lack of megapixels. mine is a cheepy but has 8 mp. and the macro. they are kind of grainy.


----------



## stumps (Jun 23, 2009)

not sure why it saved as a .bmp file. Here is the best I could do. might be lack of megapixels. mine is a cheepy but has 8 mp. and the macro. they are kind of grainy.
View attachment 456087

View attachment 456088


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jun 23, 2009)

Cool!Doesn't even look like my pics,lol.


stumps said:


> not sure why it saved as a .bmp file. Here is the best I could do. might be lack of megapixels. mine is a cheepy but has 8 mp. and the macro. they are kind of grainy.
> View attachment 456087
> 
> View attachment 456088


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 9, 2009)

Cure is not over.Took a sample.It's awesome.


----------



## Hayduke (Jul 9, 2009)

Welcome back...uh...when was the harvest? Wt.? Pics since 6/22?


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jul 9, 2009)

No pics.I really wanted this thread deleted, but they won't...so...I just gave an update and ran,lol.


Hayduke said:


> Welcome back...uh...when was the harvest? Wt.? Pics since 6/22?


----------

